# A starters guide on what not to do!



## Craigyboy (Feb 9, 2012)

Alright folks I have gone and done it, had my first tabs & jab today.

gonna run this log throughout my cycle so any body on a first cycle or thinking of it here's your guinea pig.

I will log the good and the bad.

cycle will be

Week 1-4 dbol 30 mg ed

week 1-10 test e 600mg/2ml per week

arimidex 1mg eod

Hcg blast 2 weeks prior to pct

Weeks13-17

nolva 20/20/10/10

arimidex 1 mg eod

Diet will be as clean as I can make it plenty aiming for 300g protein aprox ed, 3500 - 4000 cals ed.

Training will be

chest/tris

back/bis

shoulder/traps

legs/abs

3days off will be cardio/swimming

First jab was about an hour ago, took me a while to actually do it and managed just without passing out felt really hot and sweaty when injecting (PUSSY!!)

quad injection have a bit of a dead leg but nothing major (hopefully this gets easier)

All steroids are Prochem

Cheers

craig

Off to have a massive home made lasagne that the wife has made


----------



## Craigyboy (Feb 9, 2012)

Some pics of me taken a few days ago.

Weight 13 stone 11 still a bit of a fat chunt but will get rid when I decide am ready for a cut.


----------



## Tassotti (Feb 27, 2011)

Good luck mate. Will follow. Nice pants


----------



## LeviathanBodyBuilding (Jan 9, 2012)

Good luck with it all mate


----------



## AK-26 (May 29, 2011)

Will deffo be following, I'm soon to start a tbol only cycle for my first but hope to do a test cycle with a tbol kick start after. Will learn a lot from this. Best of luck mate and hope it goes smooth.


----------



## Craigyboy (Feb 9, 2012)

Woke up this morning, with a little bit of a dead leg nothing major though. Got to the gym it's cardio day.

Done 30 mins on the cross trainer thingy, I like this as it has zero impact on the old joints! Was sweating like Joseph fritzel in a basement.

Then done 20 mins of pathetic stretching, didn't realise how tight I actually am.

Gonna keep adding to my cardio over the next few weeks where I can.

Breakfast this morning pow was 75g porridge oats made with milk and a scoop of mp chocolate whey, delicious. A bananna, 20mg of

Dbol.

Just having a usn mass gainer with milk, 55g protein 50 g carbs about 500cals.

Having scrambled eggs and toast after a hot bath.

So far I have banged in 100g protein and about 1000 cals aprox.

Tomorrow is back/bi's day.


----------



## Tassotti (Feb 27, 2011)

When did you last have a sports massage or foam roller sesh


----------



## Craigyboy (Feb 9, 2012)

Tassotti said:


> When did you last have a sports massage or foam roller sesh


Never mate should I?


----------



## Super_G (Feb 20, 2012)

I am slightly worried at how much we look like each other mate :lol: and I have those knickers!!!

Looking good buddy, looking forward to seeing the changes


----------



## Tassotti (Feb 27, 2011)

Gordie1876 said:


> I am slightly worried at how much we look like each other mate :lol: and I have those knickers!!!
> 
> Looking good buddy, looking forward to seeing the changes


Pics or nolookalike


----------



## Tassotti (Feb 27, 2011)

Craigyboy said:


> Never mate should I?


Yes. You are tight because you have years of knots. Have them worked out (preferably by a Swedish blonde) and you will feel loose.

Your muscles will grow easier as well.

It's a good idea to get a foam roller as well.

Have a sports massage first, then roll every week to maintain


----------



## Craigyboy (Feb 9, 2012)

Gordie1876 said:


> I am slightly worried at how much we look like each other mate :lol: and I have those knickers!!!
> 
> Looking good buddy, looking forward to seeing the changes


Think my father was doing the rounds back in the day


----------



## Craigyboy (Feb 9, 2012)

back & bi's today

warm up

seated lat pull downs

4x10 40/50/60/60

pull down machine

4x10 70/70/80/90

bent over rows barbell

4x10 50/60/70/75

last couple on last set were partials but managed

seated pulley rows

4x10 40/45/50/50

barbell standing rows

4x10 50/60/70/75

straight arm pull dows

3x15 20/20/20

bi's just 2 exercises here as arms were already smashed

standing dumbell hamer curls

3x15 with 16kg in each hand

standing bi curls

3x15 with 16kg in each hand

25 mins cardio on cross trainer = fecked


----------



## Super_G (Feb 20, 2012)

Workout completed!! How's your leg today buddy?


----------



## Craigyboy (Feb 9, 2012)

Leg is ok today although have a bit of twinge in my hamstring, from the stretching yesterday and it's legs day tomorrow!

Done another 1ml jab today and still sweating like a pig in a slaughter house!

Had the major sweats last night in bed as it was ****ing boiling the mrs had the heating on all night!!! Think I lost about a stone sweating


----------



## Pain2Gain (Feb 28, 2012)

NICE PANTS!

And good luck with the cycle bud.


----------



## Super_G (Feb 20, 2012)

Craigyboy said:


> Leg is ok today although have a bit of twinge in my hamstring, from the stretching yesterday and it's legs day tomorrow!
> 
> Done another 1ml jab today and still sweating like a pig in a slaughter house!
> 
> Had the major sweats last night in bed as it was ****ing boiling the mrs had the heating on all night!!! Think I lost about a stone sweating


Doesn't that woman realise your on cycle? Get her to obedience classes :lol:

Have you found that your pip gets worse if you dont stretch your quad out every twenty mins?


----------



## GShock (May 1, 2011)

Good luck mate keep us updated :rockon:


----------



## Craigyboy (Feb 9, 2012)

Pants are for sale to anyone interested!

A hot bath helps the pain or eases it at least. It just feels like a tight muscle to be honest


----------



## Super_G (Feb 20, 2012)

Craigyboy said:


> Pants are for sale to anyone interested!


youl get a fiver more for them if they aren't washed....


----------



## AK-26 (May 29, 2011)

Craigyboy said:


> back & bi's today
> 
> warm up
> 
> ...


some nice lifts mate, keep it up. :thumb:


----------



## onthebuild (Sep 3, 2011)

subbed mate, good luck, got pretty much the same cycle but with 200mg tren chucked in too. Good lifts so far


----------



## Craigyboy (Feb 9, 2012)

Breakfast this morning.

1000mg vitc

1mg adex

20mg dbol

75g porridge with a dollop of jam

Mp whey shake with 200ml milk

Bananna

Gym was legs today supposed to be abs as well but I was knackered after the legs.

Warm up was 25 reps with bar only squats.

Smith machine squats

5x10 50/80/100/120/120 last set only managed 8 reps had to keep pausing but squeezed them out.

Smith machine calf raises

7x12 empty bar/50/80/100/120/120/130 last set was 10 last couple were partials

I like the 7 sets of calves I stretch out for 60 secs or so I between each set this burns the buggers right up

5 min rest

Leg press

4x10 100/120/130/140 again rest pause with the last set

Leg ext

5x10 (or failure which usually comes first on the last 2 sets) 50/70/70/70

Normally do leg curls seated but had a twinge in my hamstring so gave it a miss.

That was today's leg workout, tomorrow a rest day, just some cardio and will catch up with some light ab work.

Felt quite aggressive in the gym today don't know if it's the dbol pre wo, no strength increase at all as its far too early yet. Not expecting too much increase in strength in this cycle as I think I am near my physical strength plateau at the moment. So if I can push through these in the next 12 weeks even by a few kg I will be well happy.

I am aiming for a body weight of 14 stone plus and a bit more timber with this cycle.


----------



## Super_G (Feb 20, 2012)

Good workout again mate. Iv noticed my aggression in the gym has increased too, helps you really get your wad down doesn't it. That's my bench up again so I'm delighted!!

When's your next pin day buddy? Are you throwing in much cardio?


----------



## Craigyboy (Feb 9, 2012)

Next pins will be we'd & Friday, just gonna keep banging 1 ml a time until I get used to the injecting.

Try and do cardio at least 3 times a week usually my off days but also stick some in at the end of a workout if I can.


----------



## onthebuild (Sep 3, 2011)

good going mate, love how under breakfast it says 20mg dbol!! haha breakfast of champions!


----------



## bricey25 (Apr 21, 2012)

im liking the pants dude "brave" lol,

how often are you injecting out of interested?


----------



## Craigyboy (Feb 9, 2012)

bricey25 said:


> im liking the pants dude "brave" lol,
> 
> how often are you injecting out of interested?


Twice a week mate 1ml each time gonna give the 2ml in one go a try in a couple of weeks


----------



## Craigyboy (Feb 9, 2012)

Was meant to be just cardio and some abs this morning, but felt pretty good so decided I could just go for it.

Chest day

Warm up was 25x empty Olympic bar

Flat bb bench press

3x10 50/80/80

2xto failure 95/100 the las t I only managed 3 reps but I fecking did it 100kg ya dancer ( big stiffy could be seen for the rest of the work out )

Inclined db press

28kg in each hand

4x10 was quite fatigued after flat bench

Flat db flys

Really stretch and squeeze these out

5x10 with 16kg each hand

Cable cross overs

4x10 20/30 /35/35

Dips 4xto failure body weight only

Tricep pull downs with rope on the pulley

4xto failure 20/20/20/20

20 mins cardio

Felt good today was pretty aggressive and strangely horny but good overall. My leg is a bit sore today and after smashing my legs yesterday a bit tight.

Looking forward to tomorrow feel mega pumped today, the mrs is definetly getting a portion!!


----------



## Tassotti (Feb 27, 2011)

100Kg bench repped


----------



## Super_G (Feb 20, 2012)

Craigyboy said:


> Was meant to be just cardio and some abs this morning, but felt pretty good so decided I could just go for it.
> 
> Chest day
> 
> ...


Well done on the 100kg mate, that's my next target!! What you setting your sights on now?


----------



## Craigyboy (Feb 9, 2012)

Targets have to be smashing my noodles of legs into some kinda shape.

And 10 reps of 100kg hopefully I can get there!

Pretty simple and I hope achievable in this


----------



## Craigyboy (Feb 9, 2012)

Ok folks was shoulders and traps this fine evening

Warm up light shrugs throwing around some light weights

Shoulder press standing With shrugs in between each set db 32 kg

5x10 30/40/40/50/60 last set failed at 7

Seated shoulder press db shrugs in between each set db 40kg sets of as many as I could

5x10 with 24 kg db's

Side raises

10 kg db 4 sets 15 reps

Standing upright rows

4x10 30/30/35/40

Bb shrugs

4x12 front shrug 110kg

4x12 rear shrug 110kg

Home had mince and tatties then cauliflower cheese

Usn protein shake

A bath

Bumped dbol to 40mg today the reason for this was training later (I took 20mg this morning) and like the idea of a little boost pre training

My left quad is a little red today the PIP is almost away but a red mark has appeared about 2 inches below where I injected, should I be worried? It is not painfully to touch maybe slightly warm


----------



## Craigyboy (Feb 9, 2012)

Rest day today, no cardio as my shoulders are feckin smashed up from yesterday.

Slept in this morning so not a good start to the day.

Breakfast was 20mg dbol

6 eggs scrambled 2 slice wm toast

4 weetabix

Usn muscle mass shake

Never took my pack lunch today so have been starving.

Snack van lunch 2 chicken burgers with cheese and salad

2 protein cookies

2 bananas

Protein shake

Dinner is Spanish chicken 2 breasts and wm pasta loads of it!

20mg dbol

Drank about 1 litre waer today so will make up this evening

Got another 3 meals to pile into before bed

Feeling pretty good about myself today even though I slept in.

Gonna hit the gym tomorrow it's back & bi's day, so early start tomorrow 6:30

Jab day tomorrow also gonna go for 2ml in one shot, also on a side note, the gear I thought I had been scammed out of arrived this morning!

Unigen pharma depot test mmmmmmm nice


----------



## onthebuild (Sep 3, 2011)

Craigyboy said:


> Ok folks was shoulders and traps this fine evening
> 
> Warm up light shrugs throwing around some light weights
> 
> ...


alright mate is the shoulder press with dumbells? and is it a total weight your giving, or per hand/side if its barbell? also any reason for doing standing shoulder press? i find it hurts my lower back so have to sit, just wondered how you get on?


----------



## Craigyboy (Feb 9, 2012)

Standing shoulder press is with barbell mate, I do this as I feel it is more of a compound than sitting down and taking my back out the equation ( if that makes sense) don't get too much bother with my back tbh and every thing I can do to strengthen it I do

All weights with barbell include the bar weight

All weights with dumbells are each hand


----------



## Craigyboy (Feb 9, 2012)

Woke up at 5:30 this morning breakfast time mmmmm

Brekky

4 weetabix

60g whey about 44g protein

20mg dbol

1mg Arimidex

Alastair overeem (spelling?) would approve ;-)

Gym 6:30 am

Warm up 2 sets light lat pull downs

4x10 lat pull down 45/50/60/60

Seated pull down machine(pull ups)

4x10 70/80/80/85

One arm Bent rows db

4x12 20/24/26/26

Bentovr bb rows

4x10 50/60/70/80 last set only managed 5 then dropped the weight to 50 to finish set off

Seated upper back row

2xfailure maxed out machine think it was 80kg not sure, just kept going until I couldn't go any more.

Usually would do bi's with back but I am gonna add an arm day so I can concentrate on the whole arm at once.

Abs crunches 100 reps

Straight leg holds, count 60 each hold 2" from ground, 6", 10" you get the picture. 4 holds in total this is feckin torture.

20 mins steady cardio done

Felt good this morning iam 1 week in with no bloat from the dbol which is good, my weight seems to be creeping up a little but my shoulders and traps seem more prominent, could just be wishful thinking.

No noticeable strength yet, but recovery the past couple days seems to be improved. Hopefully the dbol will kick my **** this week at some point looking forward to it.

Jab day today gonna go 2ml in one go this time will let you all know how I get on.

6 egg omelette and brown sauce for second breakfast luverly juberly

Big kiss X

Craig

P.s anybody willing to add or critique my routines they are welcome to as I want to make the best of my cycle.


----------



## Tassotti (Feb 27, 2011)

Any reason you don't do deadlifts?


----------



## Craigyboy (Feb 9, 2012)

I do dead lift, just not all the time

I tend to go through phases when I dead lift all the time then have a few sessions with an extra excersise

Dead lift routine would be

Bent over bb rows

Dead lifts

Seated pulley rows

Lat pull downs

Do this as after deads am usually fuked up


----------



## JANIKvonD (Jul 7, 2011)

sub'd ya jock cvnt... how tall are you? x


----------



## Craigyboy (Feb 9, 2012)

5'10"

No Arabs allowed in here (if you ain't you can stay)


----------



## onthebuild (Sep 3, 2011)

niceone mate, routines looking good, hows the weight increase, you had a weigh lately?


----------



## gettingLEAN (Aug 8, 2009)

subbed dude like following blogs like this gl


----------



## Craigyboy (Feb 9, 2012)

Put on 1 lb but that's ok as I am taking plent Arimidex as I didn't want to bloat, but strange thing is as I said^^^^^

Shoulder and traps look more defined, and mynf fatometer is saying bf is down by 1% but I am sure it was made for comedy purposes so will take that with a pinch of salt.

On a side note just jabbed today, 2 ml in one go, heated up the syringe in warm water made all the difference, slid in no probs and I don't seem to be getting any gip yet but will update on that tomorrow


----------



## onthebuild (Sep 3, 2011)

Craigyboy said:


> Put on 1 lb but that's ok as I am taking plent Arimidex as I didn't want to bloat, but strange thing is as I said^^^^^
> 
> Shoulder and traps look more defined, and mynf *fatometer* is saying bf is down by 1% but I am sure it was made for comedy purposes so will take that with a pinch of salt.
> 
> On a side note just jabbed today, 2 ml in one go, heated up the syringe in warm water made all the difference, slid in no probs and I don't seem to be getting any gip yet but will update on that tomorrow


Lmao sounds legit to me!!! :lol:


----------



## Super_G (Feb 20, 2012)

Get your @rse down to the dragons den with a Fatometer!!


----------



## Craigyboy (Feb 9, 2012)

It's a winner

Fatometer (patent pending)


----------



## Super_G (Feb 20, 2012)

As you buy from ironscience mate, I'd also invent a Breadometer too :lol:


----------



## Craigyboy (Feb 9, 2012)

Just think the whole flour debate has been blown out of proportion, have some stuff here and it all tastes fine mate.

Have some mp impact whey and the IS whey has the same texture and mixes well.

Also have some usn muscle sts and the IS mass gainer again roughly the same texture and mixes well, tastes good as well.

Can't be all that bad, if it turns out it is(which I am not convinced) then I will be having my money back, you can count on that.


----------



## onthebuild (Sep 3, 2011)

Craigyboy said:


> Just think the whole flour debate has been blown out of proportion, have some stuff here and it all tastes fine mate.
> 
> Have some mp impact whey and the IS whey has the same texture and mixes well.
> 
> ...


chuffing hell, you stockpiling protein? get it in you mate lol!


----------



## Craigyboy (Feb 9, 2012)

Down to the last of the mp and usn stuff so needed a top up, I always go for the best possible deal as the stuffs expensive !


----------



## Skinny Guy (Jul 24, 2011)

Does anyone else think he looks a bit like that 'moat' guy? Lol

No offense, im sure heis a really good looking guy


----------



## JANIKvonD (Jul 7, 2011)

no arab mate. better sticking to 1ml inj twice a week bud.. think the actual active life of enanthate is like 5days


----------



## JANIKvonD (Jul 7, 2011)

Skinny Guy said:


> Does anyone else think he looks a bit like that 'moat' guy? Lol
> 
> No offense, im sure heis a really good looking guy


.........no


----------



## Craigyboy (Feb 9, 2012)

Skinny Guy said:


> Does anyone else think he looks a bit like that 'moat' guy? Lol
> 
> No offense, im sure heis a really good looking guy


Difference is I don't need a shotgun :cool2:


----------



## Craigyboy (Feb 9, 2012)

JANIKvonD said:


> no arab mate. better sticking to 1ml inj twice a week bud.. think the actual active life of enanthate is like 5days


Good man. Juts done 2 ml today will see how it goes as these things can always be tweaked. Just was hobbling about with 2 dead legs last week!


----------



## JANIKvonD (Jul 7, 2011)

Craigyboy said:


> Good man. Juts done 2 ml today will see how it goes as these things can always be tweaked. Just was hobbling about with 2 dead legs last week!


lol no so good, id be back to 2 injs a week asap


----------



## onthebuild (Sep 3, 2011)

half life of test e is argued quite a bit, anything ranging from 11days to 5days. I dont know the correct answer, but like stated above i pin twice weekly just to make sure!


----------



## Craigyboy (Feb 9, 2012)

I am confused now will get looking this up.


----------



## MasterBlaster (Dec 6, 2008)

Love the superman panties! You had those since you were 8? Lol


----------



## Craigyboy (Feb 9, 2012)

Let's start a thread and will go,with general consensus on this one as I thought it was 10 days!! O ****


----------



## Craigyboy (Feb 9, 2012)

MasterBlaster said:


> Love the superman panties! You had those since you were 8? Lol


That's the fashion in jock land my yanky doodle dandy


----------



## Craigyboy (Feb 9, 2012)

Right folks done some digging and the active half life is 5-7 days with test e.

Which I believe means that after 5-7 days you have half the amount of test left that you injected ( so its in decline )

So 1 jab of 2 ml a week is ok ( 2 would be better as it would keep things more stable ) but I am gonna keep it at 1 jab as tbh I'd rather have fewer jabs.

Will review this in a few weeks if I feel any different. Thanks for putting up with me so far lads, got another 3 months or so of my **** to go: :rockon:


----------



## onthebuild (Sep 3, 2011)

its good to see other peoples progress mate, keep it up! next pics in your powerpuff girl pants then?


----------



## Craigyboy (Feb 9, 2012)

onthebuild said:


> its good to see other peoples progress mate, keep it up! next pics in your powerpuff girl pants then?


You really need to stop spying on me ;-)


----------



## onthebuild (Sep 3, 2011)

cant help it mate ive just got a thing for young girls wrapped snugly around a mans genitals... :lol:

too far?


----------



## Craigyboy (Feb 9, 2012)

Not far enough!

If you can't get 1 at 24

2 at 12 will do the trick


----------



## onthebuild (Sep 3, 2011)

old enough to bleed old enough to breed round your way is it?


----------



## Craigyboy (Feb 9, 2012)

onthebuild said:


> old enough to bleed old enough to breed round your way is it?


Not so much the bleeding part, if they can walk and talk

You have to catch them early as they are normally a mum of 3 by the time they are 14


----------



## Craigyboy (Feb 9, 2012)

That's plent of that ^^^^^^^^^^^^^

This morning up bright and early.

Sitting here chilling out contemplating the day ahead. The past few days I have slept so well it's been great.

Breakfast this morning will be

4 weetabix

IRon science pentagon pro with water

20mg dbol

1500mg vit c

Gym time.

Gonna either do my legs or an arm day today. Will throw in another few crunches maybe we will see.

Got to clean out my fish tank as its manky later on so a nice relaxing day while the boys are tiling a bathroom for me, the joys of being the boss

Big kiss X


----------



## Craigyboy (Feb 9, 2012)

Did legs this morning

Warm up was 2 light sets squats on smith machine.

Squats

4x10 60/90/110/120 last set only managed 6 full and 2 partial reps.

Leg press no rest from squats

4x12 100/120/130/140 last set managed 5 then dropped weight to 120 and bashed the rest out

No rest straight on to calf raises on smith machine using a step

Empty bar warm up for calves

7x10 60/100/100/110/120/120/130 last set hurt like hell only managed 6 and they were partials

Stretched out in between each set.

No rest

Leg ext

4x12 50/70/70/80

Leg curls seated

4x12 60/70/80/80

Can hardly walk 

2nd breakfast

5 whole eggs scrambled

2 slice wm toast with butter

30g chic mint IS whey

Banana

Going for a bath as I deserve it

Peace and love X

And no PIP today!! Warming the oil has done the trick


----------



## Craigyboy (Feb 9, 2012)

Forgot to mention felt quite animal today in the gym so something is kicking in!


----------



## Craigyboy (Feb 9, 2012)

Some pics taken today, prob no difference but will be good to look back on them at the end.




























Wee Alex making an appearance the boy is gonna be a star


----------



## Craigyboy (Feb 9, 2012)

Think I might have a rest day today, as the old legs are sore from yesterday's training.

Gonna have a treat meal later, maybe a pizza or fish n chips.

Starting to fell good , and pretty horny tbh. Our little boy sleeps in bed with us so it's kinda annoying at the minute.

The wife is teasing me the bitch, she has been told she is getting t, so expect it.

Gonna lock her in the bathroom later

Will keep you all updated on events ( not the sex part perverts )

One love brothers and sisters XX


----------



## Super_G (Feb 20, 2012)

That last picture is quality mate, just dropping in for an update.

Sex drive going mental too then? Total overdrive isn't it, Mabye Peter Tobin was running a test cycle....well it's a theory...

Defo following your lead on warming the oil next week!!


----------



## onthebuild (Sep 3, 2011)

jesus christ thats a mug and a half mate :lol:

looking good, how are you finding it so far then? any sides?


----------



## Craigyboy (Feb 9, 2012)

So sides what so ever, feeling pretty good at the moment.

Was gonna have a rest but ended up pumpin the guns (water pistols really)

Gonna have a weekend off and go fishing tomorrow with my oldest lad, unless it is ****in down.

The outlaws are coming round for dinner as they are moving back to northern Ireland on Sunday, ( get the fu kin flags oot)

Something defo happening I am running around with a stiffy for most of the day. The mrs raped me earlier, which I enjoyed ALOT

Had to go for a shower after as I felt dirty and violated, chances are she is gonna get it later because there is something a brewin.

Gonna treat my self to a good dominos pizza tonigh as I have not had anything but protein and good for you food for weeks.


----------



## Craigyboy (Feb 9, 2012)

Sorry about the punctuation and bad use of sentences ^^^^^^


----------



## AK-26 (May 29, 2011)

Sounds like you're loving the test so far. no sides and hopefully it stays like that for you.

i'm learning a sh*t load here for when i do my injectable cycle :thumb:


----------



## onthebuild (Sep 3, 2011)

lmao id ask her to bring her mates nextime and make it a gang rape.

good to hear your diets going well, im not a fan of having a perfectly clean diet unless your competeing. i find i need something nice to eat to enjoy the food, rather than the same old same every day, but maybe thats just me!


----------



## Craigyboy (Feb 9, 2012)

onthebuild said:


> lmao id ask her to bring her mates nextime and make it a gang rape.
> 
> good to hear your diets going well, im not a fan of having a perfectly clean diet unless your competeing. i find i need something nice to eat to enjoy the food, rather than the same old same every day, but maybe thats just me!


I try to eat as clean as I can as I don't want put on any more fat as there is plenty already!!!

I eat some sauces, and I have to admit I like a small amount of cheese sometimes, but all in its good. I have no processed meats (the eye hole, ear hole & **** hole kind)

Try not to get hung up on macros other than 300g protein and 3500 cals just try to keep an eye on it if I go over or under by a little who cares.

As you say we ain't competing bbers


----------



## onthebuild (Sep 3, 2011)

yeah exactly mate, as long as your getting the protein in though thats the main thing.

i find the foods that are bad for you are normally the best tasting though so its a bit of a ballache. Also the bad stuff is often far cheaper than the healthy option which sucks!


----------



## Super_G (Feb 20, 2012)

My food shooping has doubled in price since I started my cycle...thank god we don't shop at tesco!!


----------



## Craigyboy (Feb 9, 2012)

Nice day today, gonna go fishing for a few hours with my eldest lad Craig junior.

Went an done 30 mins cardio this morning, then 10 mins stretching.

Have a bit of a pain in my left tricep this morning so gonna stay off tomorrow and see how it goes , might need Monday off too, if it's still giving me jip. Either that or train legs at the start of the week to give them more time to recover.

What you think lads?


----------



## stevep1941 (Apr 17, 2009)

Will sub this! Looking at running a course soon so interesting to see how it goes!! Good luck mate


----------



## onthebuild (Sep 3, 2011)

if it were me i'd do legs or biceps and back.

shoulders or chest are too tricep intensive tbh.

jab some test in the tricep, tell it to man up...


----------



## Craigyboy (Feb 9, 2012)

Tricep feels a lot looser this morning which is good, however I am still taking today and tomorrow off to be on the safe side. Don't want an injury ****ing everything up.

My boob fat seems to have almost gone, god knows how I have managed that, think it may just be my chest looking fuller. So i am well pleased with that.

Have a kinda feeling of happiness/well being that's the only way I can describe it. Still no major water retention which is a good thing.

No bad sides to report, all in all pretty boring reading really. Sleeping like a log at night, which I have always seemed to have a problem with at times. Don know if it's a result of the aas but if it is then great.

Off out to play darts, Scottish singles qualifier today, will have 3 or 4 vodka soda & limes to be sociable. Oh aye and rangers are playing the manky mob so the pub will be bouncin.

Peace and love on a Sunday

Big kiss X


----------



## onthebuild (Sep 3, 2011)

sounds like a plan mate, have a good day off!

glad to hear triceps on the mend too


----------



## BestBefore1989 (Oct 21, 2008)

subbed. Good luck mate, I will watch with intrest


----------



## Super_G (Feb 20, 2012)

Looks like your team got as good a pumping as you did the other day buddy :lol:

What's your plans for this week? How much you going to try and add to your lifts?


----------



## Craigyboy (Feb 9, 2012)

Team were sh ite gordie boy!

Lifts wise the only thing Iam worried about is my legs, everything else progressing well.

Think by week 10 gonna be looking at 150kg squats, if possible. 120kg now I know it is a bg jump but am gonna go for this.

Legs are like noodles at the mo. so need some serious punishment, ?orried about looking unbalanced if I don't sort them out.

Had a few vodkas today and hey have went to my head!!

Felt big today amongst my mates and a few commented on my arms and shoulders, so happy about that

I know I have a long way to go but feeling good, so can only get better IMO


----------



## Craigyboy (Feb 9, 2012)

Is it wrong that I was looking at every bird(no mater what they looked liked) and was thinking how I would **** them up!!

I need to calm down a bit me thinks!


----------



## onthebuild (Sep 3, 2011)

test is kicking in then!


----------



## Craigyboy (Feb 9, 2012)

Dunno mate am only 2 weeks in thought it wasn't meant to kick in until week 4 or 5?


----------



## onthebuild (Sep 3, 2011)

it will be around 4-5 weeks when you start feeling strength gains mate.

However ive heard people say libido effects are obvious after only a couple, and only get stronger! prepare for a constantly hard 'little craigy' lmao

IMO it goes week 2ish libido goes up

week 3ish appetite and number of spots goes up

week 4ish strength goes up

not an exact science as it effects everyone slightly differently, but it could be the begining of something special mate


----------



## Craigyboy (Feb 9, 2012)

Gonna have a permanent stiffy

The wife will be over the moon!!


----------



## Craigyboy (Feb 9, 2012)

Hello followers

Have had a few days off training and feeling pretty rested, went to gym this morning, had no pain from tricep so done chest.

Flat bb bench empty bar warm up

4x10 60/80/90/90 all sets no spotter for 10 reps, could feel the pump in my chest after this

Decline bench bb

4x10 60/80/80/80 again all sets for 10 no spotter

Incline bench db press

30kg db each hand 4x10 no probs

Cable flys

4x10 30/30/40/40

Done, could really feel the pumps today arms and chest were fully pumped up, felt very focused today.

Took 40 mg dbol pre work out this morning(1 hr before) and did feel a bit of a kick in the gym.

Hovering on 14 stone on the old scales this morning, so the heaviest I have ever been, still no sides so hopefully that stays that way

Jab day tomorrow, (maybe do it tonight instead don't think it will matter much)


----------



## Super_G (Feb 20, 2012)

Good thing is though mate that the extra weight will hopefully stay as its a first cycle, especially of you hit those squat targets. Have you missed any leg days due to pip? That's what's held my leg gains back I think


----------



## onthebuild (Sep 3, 2011)

nice one buddy! hunting down 14 stone myself, hope it wont be long!!!

made up for you mate


----------



## Craigyboy (Feb 9, 2012)

Thanks again boys appreciate the support.

Gordie haven't missed any legs days, I still worked them first 2 sets of squats were a nightmare, but after this it loosened off.

Didn't have any pip what so ever last week.

Gonna just jab just now as I am up early for the gym, then we have a job in Edinburgh to do tomorrow

Left quad 2ml here it comes!


----------



## Craigyboy (Feb 9, 2012)

Just back from the gym did back today and it went like this

Warm up light lat pull downs

4x10 40/50/60/65

Pull down machine (pull ups)

4x10 60/70/80/85

Db single arm bent over rows

30kg db 4x10 (each arm)

Deadlifts

4x10 60/90/110/130 last set managed 8

Row machine weighted

2xfailure 80/maxed out (think it's 92.5 kg)

Back was pumped to fvck.

Had a protein shake & baked potato with chilli con carne and a little cheese with salad at the gym, was lush!!

I have taken 60mg dbol today by mistake as I forgot I took 20mg this morning, then banged 40mg an our before the gym.

Gonna drop the dbol out on sat as that will be 3 weeks on this 6 weeks in total on orals which is enough I think. ( first 3 weeks was superdrol got half bottle of this left might finish off this at end of cycle see how I feel )

Jabbed last night 2 ml which I put in the right quad instead of the left as I am a dumpling! No PIP today think I am getting better at the whole jag thing

Feeling aggressive in the gym even swore at my self for failing on 8 with the 130kg deads:cursing:

Will get there though just gotta keep going and try to improve every week

Now go forth and multiply, peace and love


----------



## onthebuild (Sep 3, 2011)

good stuff mate, looks like its starting to come together! whats your target for this cycle, weight wise? apologies if youve already said.

only want to know so i can keep taking the pi$$ till you get there. then ill become jealous and quiet.


----------



## Craigyboy (Feb 9, 2012)

Body weight I am hoping to end on a few lbs over 14 stone

Lifting wise

Squats 150kg for reps dunno about this though am only doing 120kg at the moment

Flat BP 100kg for 10 reps and a few sets already done 100kg for a few reps so achievable

Deads wants get to the 150 on this think I can do it

Oh shoulder press if I could get this to around 80kg I would be over the moon. Dunno about this either

Thems tha main targets, I think every thing else will follow if can get these moving

Need to try and develop some leg muscles as seems everything I throw at them they are slllllllllooooooow to respond

You can take the pi$$ starting now


----------



## Craigyboy (Feb 9, 2012)

Just thought I would post some diet info

Cals 3890

Protein 333.4g

Carbs 394.4g

Fats 100.75g

This is aprox I am thinking of throwing in a couple protein bars for a bit extra this would take me to circa 400g protein a day and bump up cals by around 500cals

What you think lads?


----------



## Super_G (Feb 20, 2012)

Honestly? I think it's awesome that it's coming together already mate, get a bit tired of threads on here where the people haven't got a clue! There's one d1ck with this 'another first cycle thread...aye' what a pleb!! Lol

Youl reach those targets easy style, especially the bench mate. Lol, did people look at you funny when you swore? I done it myself last week and people looked at me as if I'd just ruined Christmas..!! How's your overall temperament buddy?


----------



## Thinkfloyd (May 1, 2012)

Gordie1876 said:


> Honestly? I think it's awesome that it's coming together already mate, get a bit tired of threads on here where the people haven't got a clue! There's one d1ck with this 'another first cycle thread...aye' what a pleb!! Lol
> 
> Youl reach those targets easy style, especially the bench mate. Lol, did people look at you funny when you swore? I done it myself last week and people looked at me as if I'd just ruined Christmas..!! How's your overall temperament buddy?


 would that be me your talking about who posted the first cycle thread ? If so we aw have to start some place eh and for the other guy well done sound if its going good am on my last month of a three month cycle mate over 14 stone and looking not bad tho I feel there something missing ? Thinking of jumping on to abol 6 weeks then 6 weeks of Winn after that once my cycle done ??


----------



## Craigyboy (Feb 9, 2012)

Thinkfloyd said:


> would that be me your talking about who posted the first cycle thread ? If so we aw have to start some place eh and for the other guy well done sound if its going good am on my last month of a three month cycle mate over 14 stone and looking not bad tho I feel there something missing ? Thinking of jumping on to abol 6 weeks then 6 weeks of Winn after that once my cycle done ??


Don't think gordie was talking about you mate,

Regarding your cycle, if you feel there is something missing now, don't add anymore drugs mate they won't help but just add to the problems. If it were me I would finish cycle do a proper PCT then think about another cycle at the end of the year.


----------



## Craigyboy (Feb 9, 2012)

Gordie1876 said:


> Honestly? I think it's awesome that it's coming together already mate, get a bit tired of threads on here where the people haven't got a clue! There's one d1ck with this 'another first cycle thread...aye' what a pleb!! Lol
> 
> Youl reach those targets easy style, especially the bench mate. Lol, did people look at you funny when you swore? I done it myself last week and people looked at me as if I'd just ruined Christmas..!! How's your overall temperament buddy?


Cheers bud.

Got a few shady looks at the time, but I have started to talk to my self when on the last few reps, telling myself to push it and come on just a few more , kinda stuff.

I swear am going senile!!

Was at gym this morning and done shoulders and a cheeky wee arm session

Warm up light shoulder press

Smith machine seated shoulder press (gave it a go as normally do standing press) super sets with 25kg plate shrugs

4x10 40/50/60/60

Seated shoulder press with 26 kg db's in each hand superset with 32kg db 4x10

Reverse flys

12kg db ( puny ) 4x10

Lateral raises

4x10 10kg db ( severely gay )

Bb shrugs front

4x10 110/120/120/120

Bb shrugs behind

4x10 110/120/120/120

Db curls 14kg db 4x10 each arm supersets with standing tricep ext 26kg db

Bb curls 4x10 25/30/30/25 superset with standing tricep ext 24kg db

Tricep push downs 20/30/40/40

FVCKED

home had 6 egg omelette with a little cheese and a protein shake coz that's how I roll!

Noticed a few little zits on my man boobys today and am feeling pretty good

Away to batter fvck put the Mot man as my van has failed, gonna cost is that

Peace, love & happiness


----------



## Ben_Dover (Apr 12, 2012)

How many weeks into cycle now mate? I'm just starting 3 and waiting fir that burst of strength to him and hopefully blow up!


----------



## onthebuild (Sep 3, 2011)

hey mate thought i'd already replied, but my internet lost connection and didnt send the message, the ballbag!

for diet i reckon keep the cal's at what they are if your gaining steadily, too much and you'll start storing some as fat. if gains slow too much or plateu then up the cals

as for the legs, ive been told many times for legs high reps 15+ are better for growth, not sure of the truth/science behind it, but if you arent seeing the gains you want to maybe try it?


----------



## Super_G (Feb 20, 2012)

Thinkfloyd said:


> would that be me your talking about who posted the first cycle thread ? If so we aw have to start some place eh and for the other guy well done sound if its going good am on my last month of a three month cycle mate over 14 stone and looking not bad tho I feel there something missing ? Thinking of jumping on to abol 6 weeks then 6 weeks of Winn after that once my cycle done ??


no numbnuts, i was referring back to me :lol:

as with legs mate i was watching this lad press 320kg for 5x15 reps last week, had to ask him if the weights were real!! guys told me that if you go for heavy weight and high reps your legs will grow faster than any other muscle. might not be totally true but i believe the guy because of what i witnessed!

how the shoulder pumps going for you? i think when i hit the shoulders the pumps are more insane than my bis, which are not too shabby either!!


----------



## Craigyboy (Feb 9, 2012)

I love bashing my shoulders as I feel quite strong with them(even though I ain't) traps were pumped to the max today.

Right I said in an earlier post that I was gonna knock the dbol on the head on sat, but I only have enough to do me until next wednesday which is jab day which will then be 3 full weeks on the test, do you guys think I should just finish the bottle?

this would mean 6 and a half weeks on orals.

Legs tomorrow am just gonna bang 40mg dbol in one go pre work out tomorrow and ****in beast my Chinese noodles!

If I was doing 15 reps I would need to lower the weight, think I might just add another set or 2 to the big exercises if I can?

Usually walk like I have been rammed with a cattle prod after a leg session


----------



## Super_G (Feb 20, 2012)

Snap mate, my legs really need some building. Pip has held me back on that.

Get that dbol down mate, I read elsewhere in the site that some lads finish their test cycles off with the last week having some dbol added, might give that a wee read into myself. Have you been taking liv52 or any other liver support mate?


----------



## Craigyboy (Feb 9, 2012)

No mate liv52 and milk thistle is a load of Shiite mate herbal mess ain't all they are cracked up to be.

Liver is a pretty though organ and can put up with a lot. Am too hard for that crap anyway


----------



## tonyc74 (Sep 2, 2009)

looks good just remember to log everything and add weights on every session if u stop gaining up cals


----------



## Craigyboy (Feb 9, 2012)

tonyc74 said:


> looks good just remember to log everything and add weights on every session if u stop gaining up cals


Will do my man thanks, I am always trying to progress even if it's a few extra reps

Thanks for dropping in, keep popping by as I always need advice from more experienced guys

I need to get myself some legs like yours in the avi mate, mines are like twiglets!


----------



## Super_G (Feb 20, 2012)

Don't put your legs down buddy, I swear you have a pair just Tina Turners in the early 80s :lol:


----------



## Craigyboy (Feb 9, 2012)

Gordie1876 said:


> Don't put your legs down buddy, I swear you have a pair just Tina Turners in the early 80s :lol:


Negged


----------



## stevep1941 (Apr 17, 2009)

This is a great thread mate, loving the info your giving out! Can't wait to start my cycle in a month or so! Keep it up man!


----------



## onthebuild (Sep 3, 2011)

never fail to crack me up you two!

smash those legs and turn those noodles into spaghetti!


----------



## Craigyboy (Feb 9, 2012)

Legs today, had a bit of a moment when squatting I felt a pain in my inside upper left thigh so knocked it on the head on the 4th set set

Warm up empty bar smith machine squats to loosen and warm up the old wheels

Was gonna do 5x10 but didn't

Squats 50/80/100/110 last set got to 6 then felt the pain in my thigh so stopped there, ****ed off with this as I was feeling ok

Leg press gives a bit more support and felt ok after a 5 min break

5x12

100/110/120/130/140. Got all reps squeezed out

Leg press single leg

4x10 each leg 50kg was ****ed by this time and my legs were burning up

Calf raises on smith machine with a step

7x10 50/80/100/110/110/120/120

Walking like a buggered choir boy at this point

Leg curls seated

4x12 50/70/70/70

Single leg curl seated 35kg each leg 3 sets of 10

Leg ext seated

5x10 70/85/85/85/85

Was sick in my mouth twice, and my lips hurt as I was crawling out the gym on them as my legs are fvcked up!!

Chicken in BBQ marinade and brown rice for a recovery meal & a protein shake

Am taking the weekend off as I am playing darts tomorrow in the fife open, will limit my self to 6 or 7 halfs and probably still be pi$$ed up!

Good times XX


----------



## XRichHx (Mar 7, 2012)

Just read up on this JOurnal mate. Sounds like its going well with a lot of good info.

Some serious weight with the squats, Think ive managed a max of 60, I always seem to Jerk my back if i go heavier! :/


----------



## onthebuild (Sep 3, 2011)

jesus you all look alike, is there only one woman in scotland?! an angry ginger one by the looks of it :lol:

mmm sick in you mouth mate? definately pushing your limits, well done!

sounds like youve earnt your weekend off. enjoy it!


----------



## Craigyboy (Feb 9, 2012)

onthebuild said:


> jesus you all look alike, is there only one woman in scotland?! an angry ginger one by the looks of it :lol:
> 
> mmm sick in you mouth mate? definately pushing your limits, well done!
> 
> sounds like youve earnt your weekend off. enjoy it!


Don't talk about our mum like that!!

It's the Viking genes the bastards raped every cvnt

Am still sore now and I am ****ing hungry all the time today WTF is going on !


----------



## onthebuild (Sep 3, 2011)

Craigyboy said:


> Don't talk about our mum like that!!
> 
> It's the Viking genes the bastards raped every cvnt
> 
> *Am still sore now *and I am ****ing hungry all the time today WTF is going on !


i told you get gordie to use lube next time :lol:

haha you all do look alike though! now i know what a blackman in china feels like!

yeah i woke up had food, slept again, now i need to eat, it feels like my stomachs eating itself!


----------



## Super_G (Feb 20, 2012)

It's the Irn bru up here mate, drink too much you start to change colour....I heard the same is happening in London but with coca cola :lol:


----------



## onthebuild (Sep 3, 2011)

Gordie1876 said:


> It's the Irn bru up here mate, drink too much you start to change colour....I heard the same is happening in London but with coca cola :lol:


haha just spat my porridge at the laptop screen, brilliant!


----------



## Craigyboy (Feb 9, 2012)

Kicke she **** out of it yesterday and am ruff as fvck!!

Think am gonna have to knock the drink on the head for a while as am dehydrated to the max.

Top tip don't drink

That is all

Off to have loads of water and a big hangover w4nk

Love life, die happy xx


----------



## Fat (Jan 2, 2010)

Great thread and good luck with your goals! How come you're not running dbol throughout the whole cycle?


----------



## Craigyboy (Feb 9, 2012)

Fat said:


> Great thread and good luck with your goals! How come you're not running dbol throughout the whole cycle?


12 weeks on dbol is a bit too much mate, gonna just fvck it off this wednesday, I was taking superdrol for 3 weeks, then switched to dbol and test.

Just using the Bol as a bit of a kick until the test kicks in


----------



## Super_G (Feb 20, 2012)

Jeez, dbol through the whole cycle would have you looking like a ginger version of Susan Boyle..


----------



## onthebuild (Sep 3, 2011)

no gordie, dbol doesnt make you more attractive. :lol:


----------



## Craigyboy (Feb 9, 2012)

onthebuild said:


> no gordie, dbol doesnt make you more attractive. :lol:


Negged


----------



## Super_G (Feb 20, 2012)

I get what your saying about dehydration after the booze buddy. Took the mrs out on Saturday night, only had about 10-15 kopparberg and all day Sunday I was dying of thirst! Must have drank about 20 litres of water!! The amount of pee was shocking! How I didn't flood that moaning old bat downstairs is beyond me...


----------



## Craigyboy (Feb 9, 2012)

Right ****ers, aye am talking to you OTB!

Had an eventful day, went to the pics with the mrs then went to the gym.

Trained chest after munching 40mg dbol.

Warm up light flat bb bench

4x10 50/80/90/ last set was 100kg for 4 them dropped to 80kg to finish set. Was unassisted just had spotter incase I died!

Incline db press

5x10 30kg each hand slow negatives on this today

Flat flys db each hand

4xfailure 14/16/16/16

Decline bb bench

4xfailure 60/60/60/60

Majorly pumped up today, pretty aggressive more than I have been at gym today!

Just had 6 eggs, 2 slice toast gonna hit the sack and back at the gym at 6:30 am for shoulders and traps!

Good night baw bags XX


----------



## onthebuild (Sep 3, 2011)

nice one buddy, progressing well! what you see at the cinema anything good? i saw avengers last week, one of the best films ive ever seen!


----------



## Craigyboy (Feb 9, 2012)

Went to see American pie

It was hilarious easily one of the best ones. Gonna see he avengers on Sunday with my eldest lad as the wife doesn't like that kinda stuff.

Feel as though am moving forward although slowly definetly makin progress


----------



## onthebuild (Sep 3, 2011)

good to hear mate, how long left on dbol? you stopping this saturday?

our lass has seen american pie and says it was on a par with the first one, which i loved, so gonna have to see that at somepoint.

you'll love avengers mate, cannot describe how good it actually is. funny too.


----------



## Craigyboy (Feb 9, 2012)

Was gonna finish dbol last sat but have enough to do me until Wednesday, which is jab day and 3 week on the test so it will be time to fvck it off, I am starting to get some small spots randomly appearing and the pumps are insane so something is defo happening.

My traps are filling out and shoulders seem to be becoming more shaped, if that makes any sense


----------



## onthebuild (Sep 3, 2011)

yeah mate, first thing you normally see changing, shoulders become rounded and traps more pronounced.... its starting


----------



## Super_G (Feb 20, 2012)

My mrs booked us tickets for 19.30 on Saturday for the Aveners and we were meeting friends at 10pm, just bought all the popcorn and sh1t, gave the girl our tickets and she said the tickets were for 21.30 and that was the next showing of the film, had my mrs not looked so bloody hot on Saturday night I reckon I would have beat the crap out of her for it :lol:

Shoulders are the most noticeable, have you noticed any loss in bodyfat? The small bit I was carrying on my chest is all but gone


----------



## onthebuild (Sep 3, 2011)

Gordie1876 said:


> My mrs booked us tickets for 19.30 on Saturday for the Aveners and we were meeting friends at 10pm, just bought all the popcorn and sh1t, gave the girl our tickets and she said the tickets were for 21.30 and that was the next showing of the film, had my mrs not looked so bloody hot on Saturday night I reckon I would have beat the crap out of her for it :lol:
> 
> Shoulders are the most noticeable, have you noticed any loss in bodyfat? The small bit I was carrying on my chest is all but gone


lmao so she obvs just saw 9.30, not 19.30? its a good job women are attractive or they'd be fvcking useless!!

cant really comment on the bodyfat as dbol tends to bloat me so its hard to tell, also seems to depend as abs seem alot more visible on a morning. When the tren kicks in though im hoping to see a drop in bodyfat, i have a really high metabolism naturally, and while i dont do much cardio i do power walk everywhere. And diets been decent, mainly chicken breast and rice, oats, fish, etc

so ask me again in a few weeks once the dbol bloats gone haha! I do hold a bit of fat on the lower portion of my boobies too, sometimes get paranoid that its gyno, but it goes when bodyfat reduces so it is just paranoia.


----------



## Craigyboy (Feb 9, 2012)

I am not loosing any body fat, but I don't care I am bulking!

If I feel I need to I can drop the yolks out the eggs and loose the bread from my packed lunch everyday, I have worried about it as I do have a bit of Chubb round my midrif and I don't know what abs look like!!

I can drop a few calories but I don't want to hinder any gains, any how it was shoulders this evening and it goes a little something like this.

Warm up

Seated oh press smith machine superset with 25kg plate shrugs

4x10 50/60/60/70 struggled to 6 on last set so stopped weight to 50 and squeezed out another couple

Seated db press with 26 kg db in each hand, superset with 32kg db in each hand shrugs

4x10 last set was quite fatigued managed to push to 9

Reverse fly with 12 kg db in each hand

4x12 continued last set to failure

Lateral raises with db in each hand dropsets to failure

4 sets started with 12kg then went down the rack to 6kg until I failed on each weight per set

Cable crossovers 4 sets to failure

Bb shrugs these were raw as I forgot me straps

5x15 60/90/100/120/120 managed to sqeeze out all reps although prob half on the last set were partial as my grip was failing

Had a baked tattie and chilli, with a protein shake for recovery meal, am pooped gonna have a hot bath

Love you xx


----------



## Craigyboy (Feb 9, 2012)

Okay dokely peeps, been working like an Alabama cotton picker today so am gonna have a rest evening.

Not much to report other than a big pluke on the inside of my right trap! Discovered some new yummyness today for lunch times boys, past a tin of tuna and mild reggae reggae sauce, heat it in the micro when you want it, feckin delisciouso!

Dbol is no more just test waiting on it all kicking in, almost time to have an argument with a needle and my quad.

On a side note the mrs came home today with a bag of goodies from Ann summers so,we are gonna give them a test run, some damn sexy gear she has purchased I asked if we could take pics but she ain't having that, n

It after the last video:innocent:

Bonjour mon amie xx


----------



## onthebuild (Sep 3, 2011)

Craigyboy said:


> Okay dokely peeps, been working like an Alabama cotton picker today so am gonna have a rest evening.
> 
> Not much to report other than a big pluke on the inside of my right trap! Discovered some new yummyness today for lunch times boys, past a tin of tuna and mild reggae reggae sauce, heat it in the micro when you want it, feckin delisciouso!
> 
> ...


most women would take some convincing to take pics of you in anne summers gear mate...

tomorrow is my last day on dbol, then flying solo with my good friend mr testntren


----------



## Craigyboy (Feb 9, 2012)

This jabbing carry on is getting easier, smooth as silk think I am getting the hang of this now!

Think I will keep my best panties for final progress pics, from now on they will be normal breeks. Will refrain from pics this week maybe do some next week, will see if I think I have progressed any.

Back day tomorrow gonna try these ez bar rows as an extra 3 sets on top of my bb rows


----------



## Super_G (Feb 20, 2012)

Did you tell her you'd always wanted that 4 inch buttplug? :lol:

I'm off tuna, can't eat it. Think iv eaten it too often, for me its nandos piri piri hot sauna, makes me want to dance in celebration when I eat it. Question on the quad pinning buddy, you standing up or sitting down?


----------



## Craigyboy (Feb 9, 2012)

Gordie1876 said:


> Did you tell her you'd always wanted that 4 inch buttplug? :lol:
> 
> I'm off tuna, can't eat it. Think iv eaten it too often, for me its nandos piri piri hot sauna, makes me want to dance in celebration when I eat it. Question on the quad pinning buddy, you standing up or sitting down?


Sitting on the bog with the lid down, this seems to let my leg relax totally, leg straight out but just bent at the knee seems to do the trick.

4inch that would be a step down from my favourite, 12 inch squirmy rooter:tongue:


----------



## onthebuild (Sep 3, 2011)

Craigyboy said:


> Sitting on the bog with the lid down, this seems to let my leg relax totally, leg straight out but just bent at the knee seems to do the trick.
> 
> 4inch that would be a step down from my favourite, 12 inch squirmy rooter:tongue:


hope your bog isnt like ours (student house). minging in our bathroom, wouldnt wanna jab in there, i'd catch aids!

suppose you cant catch it twice though can you craigy, so your all good..


----------



## Super_G (Feb 20, 2012)

From now on craigy you are being referred to as Mark Fowler :lol:


----------



## onthebuild (Sep 3, 2011)

lmao had to google who that is!


----------



## Craigyboy (Feb 9, 2012)

onthebuild said:


> hope your bog isnt like ours (student house). minging in our bathroom, wouldnt wanna jab in there, i'd catch aids!
> 
> suppose you cant catch it twice though can you craigy, so your all good..


My mrs is a clean freak you could eat your dinner of my bog


----------



## Craigyboy (Feb 9, 2012)

Was up at 6 am for the gym at 7am, breakfast was 100g porridge oats with a scoop of strawberry jam.

Weighed my self this morning and I have dropped 3 lbs WTF,!

Any way back day today,

Warm up light lat pull downs

Lat pull down

4x10 50/60/60/70 managed to get all reps although last few were a strain

Pull down machine (pull ups)

70/80/80/90

Single arm bent rows

4x12 26/28/30/30. Felt as if I could do more on this

Bent over bb rows

4x10 50/60/70/80 last set struggled after 7 last few were partial reps

Deadlifts

4x10 100/120/130/130 last set managed 8 then had no more to give as my back was pumped

Feeling gooooooood at the minute, putting the weight loss down to a small bit of water from dbol! Wasn't gonna post progress pics but fvck it, have ordered fat calipers and a tape, so will figure out how fat I am. I have little fat on my arms and legs it all seems to be around my midsection.

My chest I'd filling out and the bit of moobyness is on its way out the door.


----------



## onthebuild (Sep 3, 2011)

haha she would HATE ours then! too many protein shakes have seen their final resting place in that bowl mate!


----------



## Craigyboy (Feb 9, 2012)

Spaghetti legs



















There you go I think I may be leaning out a little, probably not though just wishful thinking I suppose


----------



## Craigyboy (Feb 9, 2012)

onthebuild said:


> haha she would HATE ours then! too many protein shakes have seen their final resting place in that bowl mate!


I will send her round she would fvckin kick the shi te out of you all and make you clean it, it's the only thing that ****es her off (and me of course):laugh:


----------



## onthebuild (Sep 3, 2011)

deffo can see progress mate, and looks to be weight loss there too, im guessing thats why the scales havent gone up as much for you dude. If your gaining muscle and losing fat they wont fly up but your deffo making progress.

shoulders and traps are coming along nicely mate, once you lose a bit more bf chest will look alot bigger too.


----------



## Super_G (Feb 20, 2012)

Before I comment on the body fat etc I must point out it is gay to have a white phone. Also, how good are you on that keyboard? :lol

Defo lost some body fat buddy, looking good pumped too. Give the legs time, you do hit them hard on your workouts so they'll defo come together. Shoulders and delts are what stand out for me mate


----------



## Craigyboy (Feb 9, 2012)

Feeling like a fat retard today, dunno why am tired was up at 5:30 tp go to gym and did arms

Standing db curls 4x10 superset with db tricep ext 4x10

Standing bb curls 4x10 superset with skull crushers 4x10

Hammer db curls 4x10 superset with tricep rope pull downs 4x10

Quick session but major pumped

Gonna just chill out away for a spa day with the wife tomorrow

I swear sometimes I look at my self and I thinks fat cvnt, then other to,e's I actually give myself a stiffy I think I,look that good!

Ate KFC today so gonna give my dinner a miss :-(

So to sum up, tired, feeling a bit down, fatty mcfatterson face

Tomorrow is another day x


----------



## SATANSEVILTWIN (Feb 22, 2012)

Craigyboy said:


> Spaghetti legs
> 
> 
> 
> ...


keep up the good work craigyboy.disapointed no superman pants:laugh:


----------



## Super_G (Feb 20, 2012)

At the risk of sounding stupid but, could the crash in energy be linked to lowering carbs? Just wondering because when I have the odd day where I don't have as much carbs I crash like mad the best day..


----------



## Craigyboy (Feb 9, 2012)

Gordie1876 said:


> At the risk of sounding stupid but, could the crash in energy be linked to lowering carbs? Just wondering because when I have the odd day where I don't have as much carbs I crash like mad the best day..


Don't think so mate, I eat like a Somali at an all you can eat buffet!

Just tired mate got **** loads on at the minute feeling sorry for myself, am away to jam my balls in the door and sort myself out


----------



## onthebuild (Sep 3, 2011)

keep at it mate, ive felt lathargic as fook all day, done nothing at all!

probably just one of them days!


----------



## Craigyboy (Feb 9, 2012)

Just back form our night away at marr hall estate in bishopton, was nice and relaxing.

Trained yesterday morning wasn't feeling particularly good so swapped legs for chest session ( will do legs today or tomorrow )

Flat bench

4x10 50/80/95/95

Incline db press

4x10 30kg DBS

Flat fly db

4xfailure 14/14/16/14

Cable fly

3x10 35/40/40

I have a problem with my left arm! Getting pain when doing pressing movements, gonna drop all presses this week and go for some isolations on chest

Shoulders will need to be reverse fly, lateral raises, front raises(if I get no pain) bb shrugs (again if no pain)

Legs , back will be as normall gonna give arms a miss for a week and see if it recovers.

Feeling a bit better about myself today, gonna hit legs later

Off to see avengers assemble 3d at 12:30 with wee Craig

Diet has been good on taste not so good on macros all day yesterday, a bit of fine dining you can't whack it!

:rockon:

Been thinking about some tbol for last 4 weeks of cycle thoughts please gentlefellows


----------



## XRichHx (Mar 7, 2012)

Looks like its going well Craig!

You aiming to crack open that 100kg mark on the flat bench soon ?


----------



## Craigyboy (Feb 9, 2012)

XRichHx said:


> Looks like its going well Craig!
> 
> You aiming to crack open that 100kg mark on the flat bench soon ?


Have already mate but just slowly building up need to be comfortable with 100kg for 8-10 reps before I can say I have cracked it though,

Currently can do a few reps of 100kg so hopefully by the end of my cycle will be at 8-10 reps


----------



## braveheart32 (Nov 6, 2010)

Craigyboy said:


> Just back form our night away at marr hall estate in bishopton, was nice and relaxing.
> 
> Trained yesterday morning wasn't feeling particularly good so swapped legs for chest session ( will do legs today or tomorrow )
> 
> ...


Craigy your doing really well mate stay clear of the tbol you get up here its p/sh mate!

stick with the cycle your doing its spot on for first cycle.

keep up the good work


----------



## Craigyboy (Feb 9, 2012)

braveheart32 said:


> Craigy your doing really well mate stay clear of the tbol you get up here its p/sh mate!
> 
> stick with the cycle your doing its spot on for first cycle.
> 
> keep up the good work


Cheers buddy, where you train in Falkirk?


----------



## braveheart32 (Nov 6, 2010)

Craigyboy said:


> Cheers buddy, where you train in Falkirk?


same as you by the look of the lockers lol

bannatynes?!


----------



## Super_G (Feb 20, 2012)

My source would be good for the tbol mate


----------



## Craigyboy (Feb 9, 2012)

Done legs this afternoon after the cinema

Warm up was light squats

Squats 4x10 50/90/110/110

Leg press 4x12 100/120/130/120

Leg ext 4x12 50/70/80/85

Leg curls 4x12 60/70/75/80

Calf raises smith machine with a step 4x12 50/100/120/130

Almost puked again, but kept my composure, was walking like wee gordie had fisted my bum hole

On the bad side I came home and ate a full dominos pizza mg:

Been a bit relaxed on the old diet the past couple of days but it has perked me up no end!

Peace and love

Stevie braveheart you are barred from my journal!!


----------



## Craigyboy (Feb 9, 2012)

Gordie1876 said:


> My source would be good for the tbol mate


Defo thinking about it gordie but a bit more research first me thinks ;-)


----------



## Super_G (Feb 20, 2012)

Il email you about it mate, how are tou getting on anyway pal? Been a bit quiet this weekend. Hopefully your not in the jail being felt up by a big sweaty well hung guy called jamal...


----------



## Craigyboy (Feb 9, 2012)

Turned jamal down this week bum still sore from last time ;-)

was away at weekend with the mrs, I got raped it was great! Trained legs Sunday night when I got back have posted this already

Was training last night shoulders warmed up then tried standing shoulder press, as I have been getting pain in my left arm I went light no pain, so gradually added weight and it felt good. I have noticed I am not struggling to squeeze out reps on some excersises not all but quite a few so am expecting the test to be kicking right in very soon!

Shoulder press standing

4x10 40/50/55/60

Seated shoulder db press

4x10 26 kg db each hand

Reverse flys db each hand

4x10 12/14/14/14

Lateral raises db each hand

4x10 12/12/10/10 last 2 sets I dropped from 10kg to 6kg after the 10 until failure didn't count them after 10

Cable cross overs 4x10

Shrugs

25kg plates 4x15

32kg db each hand 4x15

Bb shrugs

4x12 110/120/130/130

That's all she wrote,

Been mega busy with work, I am just about to have 2 chicken breasts with 100g brown rice and nandos sweet chilli sauce mmmm mmmm

Pin day tomorrow and it back day gonna smash it up as am feeling a bit alpha male today!! :thumb:


----------



## onthebuild (Sep 3, 2011)

Whey he is alive!! thought you might have killed someone in a fit of the 'rage'.

glad to see you feeling good mate, bet the dirty weekend has given you chance to recharge your batteries bud, so you'll be able to get back on it twice as hard!


----------



## Craigyboy (Feb 9, 2012)

onthebuild said:


> Whey he is alive!! thought you might have killed someone in a fit of the 'rage'.
> 
> glad to see you feeling good mate, bet the dirty weekend has given you chance to recharge your batteries bud, so you'll be able to get back on it twice as hard!


The break was ace just what the 2 of us needed a bit of time without the kids, gonna be hard at it the next few weeks.


----------



## onthebuild (Sep 3, 2011)

good stuff mate, just the right timing as its coming into the best bit of the cycle mate, the 2nd half


----------



## Super_G (Feb 20, 2012)

Craigyboy said:


> The break was ace just what the 2 of us needed a bit of time without the kids, gonna be hard at it the next few weeks.


Always good to get some couple time in buddy, kinda recharges you doesnt it. Now get into that gym and get that 100kg bench up to multiple reps


----------



## Craigyboy (Feb 9, 2012)

Okay folks was back this evening went like thus,

Lat pull downs

4x10 55/65/65/70

Pull downs (pull ups) machine

4x10 70/80/90/90

Bent over bb rows

4x10 50/60/70/80 first 3 sets went over the 10 reps

Deads

4x10 110/120/130/140 got all reps out last set was a few pauses at the standing position

Bent over single arm db rows

4x12 28/32/32/32

Rack pulley ( weighted row seated) wide bar

4x10 40/40/40/40

Felt strong today defo kicking in now, had a boner that wouldn't go away this morning so the mrs gave the obligatory blow job to send me on my way to work,

Pinned 2ml of pc test e this evening I am only pinning my right quad as its so easy for me to do, I suppose 1 pin per week ain't gonna do that much harm.

Having 2 steaks and a protein shake 

:rockon:


----------



## onthebuild (Sep 3, 2011)

nice one mate. should be fine, im jabbing both glutes once a week, one monday one friday, so should be fine.

blowjob, steak and feeling strong. must be a great day for you!!


----------



## Craigyboy (Feb 9, 2012)

onthebuild said:


> nice one mate. should be fine, im jabbing both glutes once a week, one monday one friday, so should be fine.
> 
> blowjob, steak and feeling strong. must be a great day for you!!


One of the best this week ;-)


----------



## onthebuild (Sep 3, 2011)

not gonna lie, suddenly my chicken and rice isnt looking so amazing..


----------



## Super_G (Feb 20, 2012)

Good lifts mate!!

One word of warning though, if your doing the quad....make sure she don't sook too hard....mouthful of test means a shrinking craigy :lol:


----------



## Craigyboy (Feb 9, 2012)

Done chest this evening and felt not so strong :-(

Struggled on a couple of lifts, putting this down to not eating so well today!

On a plus note am sleeping better than I have been, skin greasy today, and the odd pluke appearing

All in don't feel too bad

Not putting up session tonight as it was shi t and I don't want to:tongue:

Left arm still giving me a bit of jip but not as bad as it was.

2 chicken breasts brown rice and reggae reggae sauce for machines now


----------



## Craigyboy (Feb 9, 2012)

Forgot to mention I have dropped the adex for the time being as I felt as If my left arm may have been joint pain or dry joint due to adex at 1mg most days will bang it back in if I get any signs that I need it or I get moon face or summat


----------



## Super_G (Feb 20, 2012)

Oi!! You have seen my crap lifts so get your workout up gingernut!!


----------



## Craigyboy (Feb 9, 2012)

Gordie1876 said:


> Oi!! You have seen my crap lifts so get your workout up gingernut!!


Ok then

Flat bench bb press

4x10 60/90/90/90 last 2 sets were drop sets after 6 reps to 60kg to get 10(actually did more than 10 but I stopped counting)

Incline db press each hand

4x8 32/30/28/28 felt fatigued as fook at this point

Cable flys held the squeeze for a few seconds on each rep

4x10 25/30/30/35

That was all she wrote, the gym is too busy at this time of day going back to early mornings me thinks.

Get it up ye ginger balls


----------



## Super_G (Feb 20, 2012)

I'm the same mate, if I don't train at 06.30 I don't want to train at all. Iv tried going in at 2pm on a Friday to give me a wee lie in but end up feeling sluggish and all.

Plus, the hot chick trains in the morning..


----------



## Craigyboy (Feb 9, 2012)

Ha ha in my gym it's granny fanny in the morning but I love it

How's the pip with the Prochem boyo?


----------



## Super_G (Feb 20, 2012)

Pip? What pip?


----------



## onthebuild (Sep 3, 2011)

Granny fanny is the best. You know its been untouched for years.. Unless rooneys been round.

Sent from my BlackBerry 9780 using Tapatalk


----------



## Super_G (Feb 20, 2012)

Have you noticed any difference in strength since you came off the dbol buddy?


----------



## Craigyboy (Feb 9, 2012)

Gordie1876 said:


> Have you noticed any difference in strength since you came off the dbol buddy?


I had dropped a little strength wise, but nothing drastic more missing the drive at pushing last few reps out.

Strength has been up on pulling movements this week, pushing movements would say not changed yet.

I have had a short fuse today had to take a few deep breathes at times.

What you guys think about me dropping the adex? Should I keep taking it or just keep it on hand incase.


----------



## Super_G (Feb 20, 2012)

personally mate id keep it but up the fish oil, but im clueless so...

my shoulder work was down slighty and my skullcrushers were down 2kg which i was f*cking gutted at. really struggled, whilst last week i pushed them out.

that your quad pinning mastered? im still a bit nervous with the quad, glute is easy as!!


----------



## Craigyboy (Feb 9, 2012)

Quad even easier as you can relax and see what's going on


----------



## onthebuild (Sep 3, 2011)

bit of strength loss is normal mate obviously.

the way i had it explained to me was muscles are like springs, and take bench for example, the spring is compressed as you lower the weight, and 'springs back' as you push it back up. now imagine water between each coil of the spring, obviously as there is more to 'squash' its takes a heavier weight to compress it, and it 'springs back' easier.

hence you can handle more weight on the way down, and have more strength to push it back up.

Dont know of the science behind it, and if thats a load of old boll0cks, but its one of the reasons i like the water retention on dbol. it seems to go hand in hand with strength gains. Just my 2penneth!


----------



## Super_G (Feb 20, 2012)

good way of explaining it mate, the same kind of science applies to fat birds on top...


----------



## onthebuild (Sep 3, 2011)

fat birds disgust me, they should work down mines until a time when they are:

a)thin

b)dead


----------



## Craigyboy (Feb 9, 2012)

I am a muppet

That is all!


----------



## Super_G (Feb 20, 2012)

Craigyboy said:


> I am a muppet
> 
> That is all!


agreed..


----------



## Super_G (Feb 20, 2012)

Are we alive craigy...?


----------



## onthebuild (Sep 3, 2011)

x2 i think he's fallen victim to 'the rage' and joined the avengers in a big green hulking body!


----------



## Craigyboy (Feb 9, 2012)

Nope still here, was having some family time at the weekend, just thought I would leave you all hanging for a bit.

Diet been horrendous the last few day, getting back on track now though.

Trained chest today, again felt not so strong getting annoyed now almost done 5 full weeks of test and no strength wtf is going on!!

My weight dropped from the dbol was at 14 stone 1 now weighing in at 13 stone 10 which is lighter than when I started!! :cursing:

My diet is usually spot on but for the past few days, I have a couple of days on the drink but it doesn't affect my diet.

Help me out here boys am getting fvcked right off

Warm up was rotator cuff excersises

Inclined bench with db each hand

4x12 30kg each hand

Flat bench fly db each hand

4x12 14kg each hand

Flat bb bench

3x10 60/80/90 felt weak on this needed a spotter for 90 and I can normally do 95 without a spotter

Pec dec

4x10 50/55/60/60

Decline bench

4x10 50/70/70/70

4 ab excersises hate these ****ers all just body weight.

Am hungry and tired, been getting some strange dreams, and my balls been aching every now and then, dreamt I was in a fight and some basturt grabbed my nuts and squeeze then and I couldn't do anything, woke up kinda all over the place made sure my balls were still attached and went back to sleep!!!

Been grumpy this morning more than usual oh and did I mention am hungry!!

Have some pharma stanozol not much just 50x10mg tabs wtf do I do with them, they got sent with my unigen test e, any thoughts?

Not taken adex for over a week now, don't know if I should take it in 2 minds maybe keep a low dose see how it goes.

And sometimes when I am sitting at rest, I get a wee flutter in my chest like an irregular beat, nothing major just slightly noticeable.

There you go that's it in a nutshell fvcking cvnts


----------



## Craigyboy (Feb 9, 2012)

Ps I love you all really  xx


----------



## onthebuild (Sep 3, 2011)

stanozolol is winstrol mate. I'd save it until the end of the cycle if your gonna use it, due to its hardening effect. usual beginner dose would be 30-50mg /day so would last you 16days or 10 days based on dose. Maybe do 30mg/day for the last 2 weeks, see if it does anything. Kick in time is 1-2 weeks so not sure what you'll see. Thats for strength/hardness, pumps should be immediate.

do you think youve lost fat then? or water weight from dropping the dbol?


----------



## Craigyboy (Feb 9, 2012)

onthebuild said:


> stanozolol is winstrol mate. I'd save it until the end of the cycle if your gonna use it, due to its hardening effect. usual beginner dose would be 30-50mg /day so would last you 16days or 10 days based on dose. Maybe do 30mg/day for the last 2 weeks, see if it does anything. Kick in time is 1-2 weeks so not sure what you'll see. Thats for strength/hardness, pumps should be immediate.
> 
> do you think youve lost fat then? or water weight from dropping the dbol?


Fvck knows mate I look quite solid on the top tbh, just don't know what is going on, this **** should have kicked in by know surely, or maybe I am expecting too much?

It's just some days I feel like an animal and other I feel like a 10 year old strength wise there is no consistency


----------



## onthebuild (Sep 3, 2011)

Craigyboy said:


> Fvck knows mate I look quite solid on the top tbh, just don't know what is going on, this **** should have kicked in by know surely, or maybe I am expecting too much?
> 
> It's just some days I feel like an animal and other I feel like a 10 year old strength wise there is no consistency


do you train at different times? I always try and train after dinner or tea so i have plenty of energy. And weeks 5-6 you should start seeing some strength improvements tbh.

got pics of your gear?


----------



## Craigyboy (Feb 9, 2012)

I am on my 2nd vial of pc stuff

I got this too for later


----------



## Super_G (Feb 20, 2012)

I get the flutter feeling aswell at times, I thought it could be linked with the blood pressure increasing? But it has only really happened after chest days when I'm chilling out at night so might just be the chest being stretched out, I dunno.

Jesus man the hunger doesn't half kick in!! I remember struggling to eat, now I'm struggling to afford it :lol: I reckon some weight will be water, but itl go back up. Your lifts did increase pretty good with the dbol so hopefully itl kick back in with the test

How are your legs looking bud?


----------



## Craigyboy (Feb 9, 2012)

Gordie1876 said:


> I get the flutter feeling aswell at times, I thought it could be linked with the blood pressure increasing? But it has only really happened after chest days when I'm chilling out at night so might just be the chest being stretched out, I dunno.
> 
> Jesus man the hunger doesn't half kick in!! I remember struggling to eat, now I'm struggling to afford it :lol: I reckon some weight will be water, but itl go back up. Your lifts did increase pretty good with the dbol so hopefully itl kick back in with the test
> 
> How are your legs looking bud?


Legs are still sh it but they always were like sparrows legs


----------



## onthebuild (Sep 3, 2011)

prochem looks fine, used that stuff myself. Not seen unigen but it looks a decent outfit. that doesnt mean its any good like but yeah!

thing i found with prochem was i went ages feeling nothing then suddenly it was like the weights werent heavy anymore. literally went from 26kg dumbell chest press one week to 30kg the next. so you'll know when it kicks in mate.


----------



## Craigyboy (Feb 9, 2012)

Hopefully it's soon as I am an impatient bugger, unigen is pharma grade mate it's registered in Thailand as a medical drug so it fvcking should be sweet

Ausbuilt is always bumming it up so must be good sheet!


----------



## Super_G (Feb 20, 2012)

Always good when the aus mentions it mate


----------



## Craigyboy (Feb 9, 2012)

Right peeps daily update

No training today, but did a couple f measurements,

Chest relaxed 44"

Right thigh 22 3/4"

Left thigh 22 1/4"

Right calf 15 3/4"

Left calf 15 1/4"

Waist 35" need to get this down

Right upper arm 15 1/2"

Left upper arm 15 1/2"

Right forearm 12 1/4"

Left forearm 12"

Last time I had my chest measured it was 40"

I have put an inch on my waist this has been around 8 months ago these were taken.

Now I have a reference for what I am at the moment will see what we have at the end. Jabbed tonight as have jobs to price tomorrow evening.

I have a question my 12 week cycle, do jab for 10 weeks or 12, if it's 12 that's great as I will still be on during my holiday then pct when I get back.

Diet back on track today and I am feeling better for it, seems to be the more I eat, the hungrier I get!!! Getting back into gym at 6:30 am as it suits my routine better, and then I have consistency with my diet, training etc. and it also keeps me in a good place mentally as I don't feel as if iam giving myself the best chance when my work outs are at different times every day. Still got a niggling pain in my left upper arm, I am putting my poor lifts on pressing movements (bench in particular) down to this as I distinctly remember last week my pulling movements strength was improved quite a bit.


----------



## Super_G (Feb 20, 2012)

Craigy we are running similar cycles, are you sweating like mad when you are sleeping? I know otb is with the tren but I am drenched with sweat when I wake up and I'm only on test e now ...


----------



## Craigyboy (Feb 9, 2012)

No getting a few silly dreams though,I have never been much of a sweater mate, maybe you have forgot to turn your heating off:laugh:


----------



## Super_G (Feb 20, 2012)

Heating off and windows open mate, waking up with my baws soaking. Dunno what it is, also il have the pure fast temper rage one day then feel really down in the dumps the next. All pms jokes aside, I haven't a clue what the fooks going on


----------



## onthebuild (Sep 3, 2011)

I get the dreams too lads, last night i had a dream i had a threesome with the missus and a fit lass on my course. Told our lass and she said i sound like a perv but it would be pretty good! get in!

also id run it to the end of week 12, start pct beginning of week 15 mate s youve had 2 full weeks in between.


----------



## Super_G (Feb 20, 2012)

Craigy's threesome dreams are with us mate, with leedstc taking the pictures for keepsakes :lol:


----------



## Craigyboy (Feb 9, 2012)

Gordie1876 said:


> Craigy's threesome dreams are with us mate, with leedstc taking the pictures for keepsakes :lol:


I would fvck you 2 rite up!! Could throw leedtc about like an empty shell suit :cursing:


----------



## Craigyboy (Feb 9, 2012)

Back this morning at 6:30 am

Lat pull down

4x10 60/65/70/75

Pull down machine

4x10 70/80/90/90

Ez bar bent rows

4x10 50/60/70/80

Single arm bent rows db

4x12 32/34/36/38

Pulley with wide grip bar

4x10 40/40/50/50

Could have done more today

Felt good today, up early been eating well and it makes me feel better.

Gonna give this pc stuff another 2 weeks if I don't start gaining soon I will fvck it off and hit the unigen stuff, will be seeing my source about this. Anyway a couple of pics for your ****age this evening.














































Weight as of 10 mins ago 13 stone 11 3/4


----------



## onthebuild (Sep 3, 2011)

haha you set of benders!!

i'd throw the lass from the dream/uni about fvck me she's hot. not sure if it would be like an empty shell suit though :lol:


----------



## onthebuild (Sep 3, 2011)

also is that an all grey tracksuit eminem??


----------



## Craigyboy (Feb 9, 2012)

onthebuild said:


> also is that an all grey tracksuit eminem??


Yes it is, Lonsdale one cheap as chips and cracking quality mate, £27 for shorts and hoody mr brown tank top


----------



## Super_G (Feb 20, 2012)

I thought it was a primark all in one :lol:

Body fat or the bloating has went down mate, really noticeable!!


----------



## Craigyboy (Feb 9, 2012)

Gordie1876 said:


> I thought it was a primark all in one :lol:
> 
> Body fat or the bloating has went down mate, really noticeable!!


I have had a look at my first photo and you can notice it, fvck knows how that's happened as now today I weigh the same as I did at the start!

So weight went up then down, my traps and shoulders are more prominent as well fvck knows, still got a bit of fat on my tits but not as much.

Side effects are as follows, flutter in my chest when at rest ( fast heart beat for a second )

My eye lids have a nerve twitching in them from time to time, looked this up and apparently it's due to hormone imbalance!

Horny as fvck

Seem to be shaving more than usual, every couple of days ( could prob do with every day )

My nuts are defo sitting in tight, they usually swing like 2 pool balls in a sweety poke

So a few side effects but nothing uncomfortable or nasty.

Oh and have I mentioned am hungry!!


----------



## Craigyboy (Feb 9, 2012)

Just discovered a bottle of dragon superdrol in my stash!!

Guess what I am using the last 3 weeks:thumb:


----------



## onthebuild (Sep 3, 2011)

mate i get the eye twitching, not like a twitch but almost like i feel my heart beating through my eye if that makes sense. Like a muscle in the eyelid starts beating! something similar to that??

also agree with gordie, shoulders and traps alot more defined, your getting a line between the chest and delts and starting to see some seperation. If you can sit at around 13.10 and add muscle and lose fat though, surely you'll be a lot happier?

everyone wants to be massive and weigh like 16stone, but id rather be 13 stone ripped than 16 stone and fat. In an ideal world of course id be 16stone and ripped, but you catch my drift!


----------



## Craigyboy (Feb 9, 2012)

onthebuild said:


> mate i get the eye twitching, not like a twitch but almost like i feel my heart beating through my eye if that makes sense. Like a muscle in the eyelid starts beating! something similar to that??
> 
> also agree with gordie, shoulders and traps alot more defined, your getting a line between the chest and delts and starting to see some seperation. If you can sit at around 13.10 and add muscle and lose fat though, surely you'll be a lot happier?
> 
> everyone wants to be massive and weigh like 16stone, but id rather be 13 stone ripped than 16 stone and fat. In an ideal world of course id be 16stone and ripped, but you catch my drift!


The way you describe the twitchy eye is spot on mate!

My ultimate aim is to be 13 stone plus and low bf a looooong way to go before that but yes if I can recomp on this cycle without meaning to then fantastic!

Thanks for the comments and encouragement, had a **** couple of days feeling quite down but I honestly thinkit was all to do with my crappy eating during they days as I feel great today!

Been checking out on the web about when test evanroperly kicks in and it is said that the main gain in weight and strength will be around 6-8 weeks! Although I have been experiencing some effects already.

This is the good thing with these journals as if I didn't have it I would be thinking about binning the whole cycle when I was feeling ****tyw. This just gives you that little bit of encouragement to sort it out and crack on

:rockon:


----------



## onthebuild (Sep 3, 2011)

Craigyboy said:


> The way you describe the twitchy eye is spot on mate!
> 
> My ultimate aim is to be 13 stone plus and low bf a looooong way to go before that but yes if I can recomp on this cycle without meaning to then fantastic!
> 
> ...


Glad its not just me, thought i was having a fit/heart attack when my eye started kicking off!

And yeah mate, stick with it, trust me after 12 weeks you'll know it was worth it!


----------



## Craigyboy (Feb 9, 2012)

Morning fvckers

Up at 5:30 this morning 8 weetabix and a bananna off to gym

Legs today

Squats warm up no weight just bar helps me get form sorted

4x10 70/110/120/130 last 2 sets were 5 reps deep and slow then drop set to 70 to anhialate the spindly wheels.

Calf raises bb smith machine

4x12 70/110/130/140 busted up

Lunges with 12 kg db in each hand (new excersises for me could really feel this in outer thighs and hips)

4x10 each leg felt pumped up after these

Leg curls

4x12 60/70/75/70

Leg ext

4x12 60/70/80/90

Taking the day off work as its scorching hot up in jock land (the joys of having your own business:thumb

Just had 6 egg omelette with cheese and pentagon pro shake and am still hungry!!

Sex drive is getting laughable now all the mrs has to do is bend over to pick something up and am trying to bury my c0ck in her ****!


----------



## onthebuild (Sep 3, 2011)

Craigyboy said:


> Morning fvckers
> 
> Up at 5:30 this morning 8 weetabix and a bananna off to gym
> 
> ...


Haha bet she loves that mate!

Aye its roasting here too, going to the gym in a lil bit and then doing fvck all all day but maybe get tanned haha!

Some good lifts there on legs mate, good to see your getting on well!


----------



## Super_G (Feb 20, 2012)

My sex drive has dipped big time, and iv turned into an angry bass!! Really short tempered. I'm tired quite a lot but it's probably the joys of working 8 hours in the sun more than anything else.

Lunges are awesome huh!! I hit them straight after the leg press without any rest. If I struggle to walk down the stairs to the changes, iv pushed myself well :lol:


----------



## Craigyboy (Feb 9, 2012)

Gordie1876 said:


> My sex drive has dipped big time, and iv turned into an angry bass!! Really short tempered. I'm tired quite a lot but it's probably the joys of working 8 hours in the sun more than anything else.
> 
> Lunges are awesome huh!! I hit them straight after the leg press without any rest. If I struggle to walk down the stairs to the changes, iv pushed myself well :lol:


If you burd is missing the sex I am available most evenings and weekends for hire

Lunges are good I could really feel them even with just a small amount of added weight!


----------



## Craigyboy (Feb 9, 2012)

Okay dokey my wee pea pods this morning was shoulders and traps!

Standing shoulder press bb

4x10 40/50/60/60

Dealt raises machine

4x10 50/50/60/60

Seated shoulder db press 24 kg db

4x10

Standing upright rows

4x12 25/30/30/30

Side raises

4xfailure 12 kg db each hand drop settled to 8kg db each hand could feel my delts really pumped after this was painfull!

Db shrugs each hand

6x14 32/40/40/40/40/40

Jobs a good un

Have serious doms in legs from yesterday first time proper in a while must be something right, weight is starting to creep up slowly.

Had to buy new clothes today as last summers gear just doesnt fit anymore thank fvck for cheap clothes at matalan!!

Chest feels quite tight today don't know if it's doms or not, nothing painfull just feels tight and pumped if that makes sense.

Took today off work again as it was nice, BBQ tomorrow at bro in laws, then maybe a party to attend but no alcohol me thinks :innocent:


----------



## Super_G (Feb 20, 2012)

good shoulder workout buddy, im getting tore into mine tomorrow. this is going to sound stupid mate but as we are running similar cycles, is your hair growing faster? doing my head in as im sure mine is!

whats cals are you hitting now chap? im worried that my bodyfat is creeping up..


----------



## Craigyboy (Feb 9, 2012)

I am shaving more often, cals dunno mate they are up but am eating when hungry, which is all the ****ing time I am packing out with protein bars and shakes too.

Got up at 8am then had

100g porridge bananna

6egg omelette with cheese and protein bar

Chilli con carne with rice and salad

Protein bar

Pizza and chips (cheat meal)

Bananna and a protein shake

Toasts with real butter and ham

Pro 6 bedtime protein shake

All shakes with milk so in total 8 meals, protein bars are meal replacement bars with 400 cals a go

Am hungry all the time mate, I think we may be expecting too much too soon as I have been doing a lot of investigating and apparently although there is some gains etc, early on and at around 4-5 weeks the real weight and strength gains should be around 7-8 weeks as it takes weeks for the levels to stabilise in your blood.


----------



## Craigyboy (Feb 9, 2012)

Tried on one of these Vests OTB wears in his avi to wear to the gym and on hot days and I looked like a fvckin monster in it, shoulder looked BIG as did my chest. But the mrs said no as I look like a gay wrestler!!


----------



## Super_G (Feb 20, 2012)

im currently waiting until i can pull this off before i wear it outside



this is me starting my 8th week so fingers crossed, going to start the cardio one day a week too as i want the fat reduced just a wee bit. dont care about seeing abs but its the chest that i really want cleared.iv upped my porridge too, starving like mad around 8.30 after the gym. i have some all bran when i wake up as i was struggling to sh1t for two weeks. just got a mass gainer from predator nutrition which i take half the usual amount of scoops which gives me an extra 30g odd of protein and 600 odd cals,

:lol: gay wrestler eh? the Falkirk Feeler has a ring to it


----------



## Craigyboy (Feb 9, 2012)

Dude that looks ok on you, I had an xl and it looked as if it was painted on my chest seems to fill it right out, I am gonna get a couple when the mrs ain't looking!!

They are good for my hols in 6 weeks


----------



## Super_G (Feb 20, 2012)

once she gets used to other women staring at your arms and shoulders she will get into the new look mate


----------



## Craigyboy (Feb 9, 2012)

Btw your arms and delts are looking a lot bigger in that pic mate, you've still got 4-5 weeks af jabs to go!!


----------



## Super_G (Feb 20, 2012)

its annoying though as now i have the technique down to a T, my cycle is in the ending stages :lol:

iv had a few mates comment on my arms but its the chest i want to fill out, quads are coming on with the strength too which im happy with, calfs too. 

how you coping in this sun mate? not too bad for jockland eh, how come the good weather comes when we are on cycle and not just after it? dammit!!


----------



## Craigyboy (Feb 9, 2012)

Sweating like sadam in a bunker!

Weather is a welcome change but walking around naked in public is kinda frowned upon


----------



## onthebuild (Sep 3, 2011)

tell your missus to take a look at my avi, then she'll be wet for men in vests :lol:

make sure you put some carrier bags on the computer chair though, you dont want her leaving a snail trail round the place haha!


----------



## Super_G (Feb 20, 2012)

onthebuild said:


> tell your missus to take a look at my avi, then she'll be wet for men in vests :lol:
> 
> make sure you put some carrier bags on the computer chair though, you dont want her leaving a snail trail round the place haha!


You don't pull off the vest aswell as Rab C Nesbitt does... :lol:


----------



## onthebuild (Sep 3, 2011)

haha i should get one like that, a see through one, so i can have my nips on show!


----------



## Craigyboy (Feb 9, 2012)

Chest this morning

Bb flat bench

4x10, 1xfailure 60/80/90/90/90 last set was 6 reps

Incline db press each hand

4x10 30/30/32/34 last set faied on 8

Flat db fly

4x10 14/14/16/16 done 1 set of 20 reps 40kg pecdec to finish this off

Decline bench bb wide grip

2 x10 50/60/ only done 2 sets as n the 3rd set 5 th rep I got major cramp in my left lat when the bar was on my chest and a nice man lifted the bar off me!! First time this has happened

Cable fly

3x10 30/35/35

Done

Purchased a few gay wrestler vest this morning and I have to say to train in they are very comfortable!


----------



## onthebuild (Sep 3, 2011)

get in, official member of the vest movement!

whats your pseudonym again, the falkirk fiddler? :lol:


----------



## Craigyboy (Feb 9, 2012)

Back and bi's today

Lat pull downs

4x10 50/60/70/70

Pull down machine

4x10 70/85/100/100 machine maxed got all reps done ginna start hanging weights on the machine next week

Pull ups wide grip

4x5 body weight only am sh it at these!

Bent over db rows single arm

4x12 34/36/38/38 got all reps done increasing next week

Pulley seated wide grip

4x10 40/45/50/50

Db curls, bb curls 2x10 of each

Hammer curls 2x10

Job done

Been feeling very sick today didn't sleep because heat last night don't know if it's that or not, struggling to eat :-(

On another note am seriously considering staying on after the 12 weeks but doing the following,

Test e 375mg per week

Deca or masteron

Dbol 4weeks on, 6 weeks off for duration

Thinking of staying on for 6 months then see where am at if pct then

5-6 weeks

Clomid, Nolva, adex

What you think


----------



## Craigyboy (Feb 9, 2012)

Not training today was pretty unwell yesterday struggled to eat, sweating like fvck last night in bed, weighed my self this morning and down 6lbmg:

WTF IS GOING ON!

I physically can't eat any more than I am and am getting nowhere! I am eating 8 meals a day and there is no more time to eat any more!

Getting pi$$ed right off with this **** now 6 weeks tomorrow from start of cycle and I weigh fvckin 4lb lighter than at the start!


----------



## onthebuild (Sep 3, 2011)

i read somewhere about a study done on men, they kept diet the same, and did no training whatsoever. They gave one group test, at 500mg per week (if i remember right) and all the men in the steroid group lost bodyfat and gained muscle. thats WITHOUT training.

if your ill you'll lose weight, but it wont be muscle mate, muscle takes longer to go, and requires you to eat alot less than your eating. Dont worry about it bud, keep going at it. You might end up the same weight as when you started but there has been dramatic changes already so dont be disheartened!



Keep at it mate! Hows strength going?


----------



## Craigyboy (Feb 9, 2012)

Strength seems to be increasing slowly struggling to eat again today but it feels like my body Is cryIng out for food!

I feel strange, jab day today not looking forward to it at all :-(


----------



## Craigyboy (Feb 9, 2012)

Am gonna order a dominos and try and shovel it down my gullet along with 3 protein shakes! And ice cream that will get my cals up for the day!!

I have been aching all over today hope I ain't getting man flu as you all know this could kill me within 72 hours


----------



## XRichHx (Mar 7, 2012)

Craigyboy said:


> Not training today was pretty unwell yesterday struggled to eat, sweating like fvck last night in bed, weighed my self this morning and down 6lbmg:
> 
> WTF IS GOING ON!
> 
> ...


You might be 4lbs lighter but you look like you have lost a shed load of bf arms and traps are a lot more defined as well.

Don't get too down mate, there's a huge difference IMO anyway.

Keep it up enjoying reading the journal.


----------



## Craigyboy (Feb 9, 2012)

The aftermath

Medium pizzas, peperoni, BBQ sauce and a ham and pineapple.










Forgot how good 2 for Tuesday's were  finally feel like I have ate something!

Protein shakes next then 2ml test in the quad!!!!


----------



## Craigyboy (Feb 9, 2012)

Cheers lads seem to be on a bit of a roller coaster with this one, one day am good then I seem to get set backs!


----------



## Super_G (Feb 20, 2012)

Dominoes gives me the runs, but I get what you mean with the appetite coming and going. Every few days I feel really run down, worst hits roughly every Thursday, struggle to do anything all day. Must just be my body lacking something


----------



## Craigyboy (Feb 9, 2012)

Aye it's like every time I tried to eat yesterday and today (all good stuff) I started eating then immediately lost my appetite, but I have just hammered the pizza like I hadn't been fed for a month!!


----------



## Super_G (Feb 20, 2012)

Its bloody hard to eat clean all the time, the only thing that's keeping me from having more than one cheat day is the nandos BBQ sauce, love it! The mass gainer that OTB suggested is good, gives me that extra 600 odd cals for when I either can't get time to eat or just can't face more food. I also think with the amount of chicken and steaks I'm going through, il go bankrupt


----------



## onthebuild (Sep 3, 2011)

the two double cheeseburgers i had last night after work pale in comparison to that effort craigy! good effort


----------



## Craigyboy (Feb 9, 2012)

Wee Craig had 3 slices and baby Alex ate the pepperoni off the pizza scant take credit fr the lot, but 1 and a half pizzas is not bad

And I honestly feel much better for it! Don't feel sick anymore, strange as fook!

Oh aye and just banged 2ml of test in my leg

Looking through my log it seems to be the couple of days before my jab I am having these west backs,probably just coincidence though


----------



## Super_G (Feb 20, 2012)

Must be the test in decline that's causing it, meant to be something like as of day 5 it's in free fall


----------



## Craigyboy (Feb 9, 2012)

Gordie1876 said:


> Must be the test in decline that's causing it, meant to be something like as of day 5 it's in free fall


Could be this exactly


----------



## Super_G (Feb 20, 2012)

It took me 750 posts to actually say something correct :lol:


----------



## onthebuild (Sep 3, 2011)

maybe split the jabs to twice a week mate? keep a more stable level?


----------



## Craigyboy (Feb 9, 2012)

onthebuild said:


> maybe split the jabs to twice a week mate? keep a more stable level?


Am thinking this but jab 2ml then another 1ml so hat would mean loads of test!!

Trained this morning and felt good, hunger is back ate all my pack lunch already!

Shoulders this morning

Warm up then

Standing shoulder press bb

4x10 40/50/60/65 last set failed at 6 but this is a pb for me

Seated shoulder press db each hand

4x10 24/26/28/30 last set was only 5 reps but again pb 30kg db each hand notq too shabby

Side raises

4x10 10 kg db then drop set to 8kg to failure

Cable cross over

4x10 15/20/20/20

Shrugs

25kg plate each hand 4x20 to get the juices flowing

Bb shrugs

4x15 70/120/150/120 3rd set managed 10 150kg pb for me again

Am gonna say strength is moving now am feeling pretty good today can't believe how different I feel from yesterday, hopefully no more set backs

:rockon:


----------



## onthebuild (Sep 3, 2011)

Craigyboy said:


> Am thinking this but jab 2ml then another 1ml so hat would mean loads of test!!
> 
> Trained this morning and felt good, hunger is back ate all my pack lunch already!
> 
> ...


congrats on the 30kg DB shoulders mate, they're fvcking heavy arent they!

no mate i meant instead of doing 2ml once a week, do 1ml twice a week. So your still doing the same amount just doing it 50/50 rather than 100% in one.


----------



## Craigyboy (Feb 9, 2012)

But 900mg sounds so much better


----------



## Craigyboy (Feb 9, 2012)

30kg is heavy on the old shooders defo if I fail on 5 next time I will throw in another set of 5 to push it on


----------



## onthebuild (Sep 3, 2011)

feels good once you do it though doesnt it!

and yeah it does mate, you currently doing 600mg? suppose 900/week can't do any harm :whistling:


----------



## Craigyboy (Feb 9, 2012)

Ok folks Can't stop sh iting!

Had severe scoots, this is why I was feeling off the past few days, I have picked up a bug somewhere was almost delirious last night.

Gonna have to ride it out and see if I can shift it

No training as I would defo not risk a fart in public!

Peace out

Mr brown pants x


----------



## Craigyboy (Feb 9, 2012)

Now down 9lbs, think this is gonna turn out to be a cut :cursing:


----------



## onthebuild (Sep 3, 2011)

if you look better for it at the end though mate then who cares what the scales say!


----------



## Craigyboy (Feb 9, 2012)

This is true, was feeling good yesterday morning then last night the fever and scoots hit hard!

Gonn a relax and rest for a few days see if. I can shake this


----------



## onthebuild (Sep 3, 2011)

Craigyboy said:


> This is true, was feeling good yesterday morning then last night the fever and scoots hit hard!
> 
> Gonn a relax and rest for a few days see if. I can shake this


drink fvck loads of water mate, flush out whatever nasty sh1t ya got, and then get back to it!


----------



## Craigyboy (Feb 9, 2012)

Feeling a lot better this morning able to hold down food so it's a start.

Weighing a pathetic 13 stone 4 down a lot!! I look **** am convinced I have lost gains (muscle)

My head is all over the place at the moment, don't know what the fvck to do, bulk,do a 6weeks cut and maintain then lean bulk for a while?

I am going to change my routine to a PPL 5x5 routine days in between cardio, need to get my head sorted with what to do regards diet gonna make a decision today


----------



## Super_G (Feb 20, 2012)

Sorry to hear your not feeling too awesome mate, but iv got some news to cheer you up...I'm heavier than you!! :lol:

Is it the skitters mate? I went through a week of the sh1ts and lost some weight a couple of weeks ago, was terrible and I was scared to fart. Dropped out the spices I was putting on my chicken and it stopped. The nandos chilli seemed to be one of the culprits.

I dont think you'd lose muscle mass as youv been gaining nicely, probably just feel crap mate 

I'm keeping the bulk going until the last two weeks then hitting a cut and upping the cardio, hopefully itl work and il no longer have the build of a garden rake..


----------



## Craigyboy (Feb 9, 2012)

Right day 1 in the no set back let's not be sick again house!

Swapped the pc stuff for 3 ml of unigen test e per week (750mg) until I have used it all up, getting back on the dbol this week for another 4 weeks, see if I can't get some gains over the next few weeks, as this has been a fvckin disaster to say the least!

Diet has always been sorted but gonna take that extra bit of care with it over the next 6weeks.

Got targets to hit and they start today.

Forgetting what I have done over the last few weeks . Going to train today and will be pushing myself as much as possible.

The reason for the swap of gear is 1) the gains I have had with of have been very little, although I have eating eating eating and eating clean. 2) I have the unigen sitting here and I know for certain it's legit (website checked out) and its pharma grade registered in Thailand so I know what I am getting. Jabbed it today and it's smooth as fvck, no need to heat it up as the oil is so fluid it's massively different from th pc gear

So there yu have it, we will see what the next 6 or 7 weeks bring


----------



## Super_G (Feb 20, 2012)

Its all that flour in the ironscience protein that's killing you mate, youl be sh1tting nan bread soon..

Seriously though, good to see your feeling better. Are you still looking to extend the cycle by a fair few weeks?


----------



## Craigyboy (Feb 9, 2012)

Gordie1876 said:


> Its all that flour in the ironscience protein that's killing you mate, youl be sh1tting nan bread soon..
> 
> Seriously though, good to see your feeling better. Are you still looking to extend the cycle by a fair few weeks?


Well i recon I have got 7-8 weeks worth of test so it may work out at 15-16 weeks will see ifi am happy at week 12 though.


----------



## Craigyboy (Feb 9, 2012)

Back shot


----------



## smiley_boy2501 (Apr 22, 2011)

Just read from start to finish. Good read! Looking forward to the end result.


----------



## Craigyboy (Feb 9, 2012)

Back today at gym

Lat pull downs

4x10 60/70/70/70 struggled a little today but almost got it done without blowing a blood vessel

Pull down machine

4x10 80/90/100/100 easy

Bent over by rows

4x10 50/60/70/80 last set managed 6 was cvnted

Deadlifts

4xfailure 100/120/130/140

Bent over single arm rows db

4x10 38/38/38/38 easy

Glad to get back to it today my mrs says I have been unbearable to live with the last week. Will try to best have any more whining or greetin about ****, as all you fvckers are putting me to shame!!

:rockon:


----------



## Craigyboy (Feb 9, 2012)

smiley_boy2501 said:


> Just read from start to finish. Good read! Looking forward to the end result.


Cheers mate always nice to see a few newcomers


----------



## Super_G (Feb 20, 2012)

Craigyboy said:


> Back today at gym
> 
> Lat pull downs
> 
> ...


 I dunno mate, your lifts are still good even though your weights going up and down. My lifts are the shameful ones :lol:


----------



## Craigyboy (Feb 9, 2012)

Look what I've got  had a choice from mr source so took 2 bottles of this shiat


----------



## onthebuild (Sep 3, 2011)

firstly why isnt that iron plugged in and attached to your woman...?

secondly whats the tbol for mate? looking for more gains like? should be good news as the test comes good the tbol will only help more. im interested to see what happens with this mate!


----------



## Craigyboy (Feb 9, 2012)

Woman was in bed

Tbol for 6 weeks at 80mg + for more gains they should be dry hard and lean or so they say. Was gonna get dbol but thought I would give this a whirl

We shall see


----------



## Super_G (Feb 20, 2012)

Was thinking this aswell mate, great minds think alike!! 

Defo see some improvement with the tbol, I was put off with the idea of gubbing more orals


----------



## Craigyboy (Feb 9, 2012)

Orals should be taken at 4 week intervals throughout the cycle.

4 on 4 off 4 on.

12 weeks minimum cycle

Trained shooders the day!

Standing bb press

4x10 40/50/60/65 last set only 5 managed

Seated db press

4x8 30/26/26/26. Reason for dropping was on my last rep my right arm got to far back and had to let the db go or it would have seriously damaged me, almost dropped it on some cvnts foot, but better he got injured than me 

Standing upright rows (waist to face ) bb

4x10 30/30/35/35 easy

Rear delt fly db each hand

4x10 14/12/10/10

Standing side raises db each hand

4xfailure 12/10/10/10 each set was drop settled down the rack until I could lift no more come on the delts!

Cabl crossovers

4x failure 15kg each side

Shrugs db each hand

5x15 40/40/40/40/40

Shrugs bb

3xfailure 110/130/140

Job done right shoulder a bit sore due flapping like a seagull on seated press

Today food has been

Cereal protein shake 40mg tbol

6 eggs cheese and 2 bacon omelette

Protein bar

2 rolls on sausage and cheese

Protein shake 40mg tbol

Going to have lasagne protein shake

Drinking shed loads of water

Adex is only been 2mg per week lately and it seems to be doing the job no bloat or big nips, nix and aggressive this morning pumped to the max at the gym, gonna try and not push too hard as injury is only a moment away as I have discovered!

Loads of comments today and yesterday from folk that I see regularly and a couple I havent seen for a while

The ginger is back!


----------



## Craigyboy (Feb 9, 2012)

Gordie1876 said:


> Was thinking this aswell mate, great minds think alike!!
> 
> Defo see some improvement with the tbol, I was put off with the idea of gubbing more orals


Tbol is supposed one of the milder on the liver due to the way it is made up or so various websites with info on it claims, but it can be expensive grubbing 80mg a day for 6 weeks will be 3 and a bit tubs mate, but I think it will be worth it.

Strength and increased stamina should be there quickly but any noticeable muscle weight normally seen around week 4-6 and onward some folks run it for 8+weeks!


----------



## onthebuild (Sep 3, 2011)

good to hear your back mate! From what ive heard tbol is basically dbol without the bloat. Also it doesnt aromatise as much, so alot less estrogen, hence alot less chance of gyno etc. Strength gains are less, due to less water retention, but still significant, so should see you through to the end nicely!


----------



## Craigyboy (Feb 9, 2012)

No training today BUT I have just ate 2 bags of golden wonder, should be good for 1g of protein

Seriously though my hair seems to be falling out slightly, and I have been crazy aggressive in the mornings but it seems to pass after about an hour or so, legs tomorrow so should be good.


----------



## Super_G (Feb 20, 2012)

:lol: fat git, just stay away from kettle chips!! Those are evil!!


----------



## Craigyboy (Feb 9, 2012)

Right fvck faces gym was mobbed couldn't do legs as some fat cvnt was hogging the squat rack!!

Done chest and arms do legs in the am when all the holiday fat club are in there bed.

flat bb bench

4x10 50/80/90/100 last set was with spotter managed 6

Incline db bench

4x10 28/32/32/32 had a spotter but only needed him on last set managed 7 then couldn't lift anymore

Flat db fly each hand

4x10 12/16/16/16

Cable fly

4x10 30/35/35/30

Tricep push down ez bar 4 sets

Tricep push down rope 4 sets

Bb curls 4x10 25/25/25/25

Db curls 4 sets

Job done

Diet not been great today need to get it sorted just kinda bored with the food will give it a couple days then get back to it, eating plenty and still banging 300g+ protein

Strength is defo getting better jabbed another 1ml in left quad 2 attempts as first time I hit a nerve massive twitch!!


----------



## onthebuild (Sep 3, 2011)

reps on 100kg buddy!!!


----------



## Craigyboy (Feb 9, 2012)

I seem to filling out my weight is back up

Hers a pic for the pervs










Another










Back










Snack 6 eggs and cheese omelette


----------



## Super_G (Feb 20, 2012)

Well done on the 100kg mate!! Awesome, looking good in the pics too mate, although your face ain't that nice on a plate, how did you take it off? :lol:


----------



## onthebuild (Sep 3, 2011)

dude, i can immediately tell the weight you dropped must have been fat. You look a hell of a lot better for it, your getting the line down your chest and between your chest and shoulders, looking much improved mate!

keep at it!


----------



## stevep1941 (Apr 17, 2009)

Been following from the start mate! Enjoying the journey! Starting a similar cycle in a week and it's good to see your progress mate looking awesome from your starting pics mate keep it up!


----------



## Craigyboy (Feb 9, 2012)

stevep1941 said:


> Been following from the start mate! Enjoying the journey! Starting a similar cycle in a week and it's good to see your progress mate looking awesome from your starting pics mate keep it up!


Cheers big man appreciate the support, becoming more of a body recomp rather than an out and out bulk.


----------



## Craigyboy (Feb 9, 2012)

Right mother fvckers done legs shoulders and back since I last posted a bit of mixed news legs good and seem to growing slowly but improving, shoulder mishap, tried to shoulder press dum bells and got a massive painin my left shoulder so had to fvck off that session.

Back was today and went like this.

Warm up

Lat pull downs

4x10 55/60/70/75 last 2 sets went to 7 & 6 before failure

Pull down machine (pull ups)

4x10 70/80/100/100 easy as fvck

Single arm db rows bent over

4x10 38/38/38/38 no probs 40's next week

Bent over bb rows

4x10 50/60/70/77.5. Last set failed on 9 just couldn't manage another rep but another pb

Dead lift

4x10 70/110/130/140 last set went to 5 failed and my lower left back went pulled a fvckin muscle!! Deep heat here we come! But a p.b again will get the 150kg deadlift for reps

So had a mixed week chest was bangin, shoulders fvcked, legs good and smashed up, back loads of p.bs but fvcked up

Diet not been great but still loads of protein guzzling 2 bars and 4-5 shakes a day ontop of all my food.

Just jabbed 2ml of unigen depot test in right quad, first attempt I aspirated blood so pulled needle out and blood shot across the wall, which was nice! Couldn't get all the blood out the oil so ditched it and made up another syringe and jabbed.

Tbol I am eating like fvckin smarties, aggression I through the roof at the moment and the wife pussy is hangin like a roofers nail bag it's getting banged that much with horn, hunger and anger it's like being 18 again 

Well that's all for now am hungry gonna have a munch adios amigos


----------



## Super_G (Feb 20, 2012)

All that mate and all I'm thinking is roofers nailbag!! Quality!! :lol:


----------



## onthebuild (Sep 3, 2011)

Even if theres blood in the syringe mate, its your blood, its fine to jab back in. Well ive heard loads of other people say it is, its never happened to me so cant speak from experience!


----------



## JANIKvonD (Jul 7, 2011)

alritey bud just catching up, ur lookin solid in ur current pics mate!well done:thumb: HUGE difference betwen them and the start. abit dishearting to hear how much weight ya lost on a 'bulk' tho (even if weight uv lost IS fat)  especially cos iv got the same pc stuff for my cycle :lol: howd ya rate the enanthate300? x


----------



## JANIKvonD (Jul 7, 2011)

onthebuild said:


> Even if theres blood in the syringe mate, its your blood, its fine to jab back in. Well ive heard loads of other people say it is, its never happened to me so cant speak from experience!


yeh its fine, i know ppl who just push the needle in abit further and retry


----------



## Super_G (Feb 20, 2012)

If I spurt out blood, il faint! So I'm bloody glad to see its koto push it back in as I'd do that in a total panic cause I'm soft!

You still got that pain in the shoulder mate? Wondering if it could be linked to muscle growth? I can't perform side raises now as my left shoulder feels like its locking, Mabye a stupid question but just wondering how yours is getting on?


----------



## onthebuild (Sep 3, 2011)

Gordie1876 said:


> If I spurt out blood, il faint! So I'm bloody glad to see its koto push it back in as I'd do that in a total panic cause I'm soft!
> 
> You still got that pain in the shoulder mate? Wondering if it could be linked to muscle growth? I can't perform side raises now as my left shoulder feels like its locking, Mabye a stupid question but just wondering how yours is getting on?


dont know if this is broscience, but ive been told before the muscles grow and strengthn faster than the tendons/ligaments etc can handle. So the muscle can handle the heavier weight, but it takes a while for the other stuff to catch up. This could be causing the aches/pains?


----------



## Super_G (Feb 20, 2012)

That does make sense right enough which I'm glad at as I was certain I was talking pish again :lol:


----------



## stevep1941 (Apr 17, 2009)

Just a quick question mate, did u find it better to spank ur dbol all at once or spread out over the day? I know you done both and just wanted to know if there was much difference of any??


----------



## Super_G (Feb 20, 2012)

I split my dosage up through the day


----------



## Craigyboy (Feb 9, 2012)

JANIKvonD said:


> alritey bud just catching up, ur lookin solid in ur current pics mate!well done:thumb: HUGE difference betwen them and the start. abit dishearting to hear how much weight ya lost on a 'bulk' tho (even if weight uv lost IS fat)  especially cos iv got the same pc stuff for my cycle :lol: howd ya rate the enanthate300? x


Took ages to kick in absolutely no pip, unigen stuff is good, even after a few weeks I can tell its doing it's stuff, more aggression, horn all the usual.


----------



## Craigyboy (Feb 9, 2012)

stevep1941 said:


> Just a quick question mate, did u find it better to spank ur dbol all at once or spread out over the day? I know you done both and just wanted to know if there was much difference of any??


When I spread it out all it gave me was headaches and a little strength, bang it all at once 30 mins pre wo and it gives you a dunt defo, and no headaches


----------



## Craigyboy (Feb 9, 2012)

@janikvond strange thing is about the weight I am consuming upward of 4000 cals a day, but went onto iifym web page used their calculator, and with the kind of work I do amount of workout time etc it recons I should be eating 4380 cals just to maintainmg:

Been trying to up cals but it's difficult doesn't seem to be enough time in the day to do it, i am eating every 1 and half - 2 hrs as it is!!


----------



## Fat (Jan 2, 2010)

4380 calories :drool:


----------



## JANIKvonD (Jul 7, 2011)

Craigyboy said:


> @janikvond strange thing is about the weight I am consuming upward of 4000 cals a day, but went onto iifym web page used their calculator, and with the kind of work I do amount of workout time etc it recons I should be eating 4380 cals just to maintainmg:
> 
> Been trying to up cals *but it's difficult doesn't seem to be enough time in the day to do it*, i am eating every 1 and half - 2 hrs as it is!!


i know mate im the same, is crazy how much food/prep is involved in 4-5000 cals when there clean :lol: piece of pi$$ if its dirty! milk's a big help for bumping cals up threw the day for me used to buy 2.5l every day lol


----------



## Super_G (Feb 20, 2012)

How long you running the cycle for now mate? Still extending it?


----------



## Craigyboy (Feb 9, 2012)

Just gonna keep going till I run out of meds mate


----------



## Super_G (Feb 20, 2012)

I'm sticking another five weeks on just Incase the med-tech was bunk. You repping the 100kg?


----------



## stevep1941 (Apr 17, 2009)

Alright lads sorry to be a pain and asking ****ty Q's but how was ur quad when u jabbe first couple of times?? Starting cycle on Monday (first jab) and getting a bit twitchy now hahha were u able to walk about ok or were u walking like a flid for a bit????


----------



## onthebuild (Sep 3, 2011)

stevep1941 said:


> Alright lads sorry to be a pain and asking ****ty Q's but how was ur quad when u jabbe first couple of times?? Starting cycle on Monday (first jab) and getting a bit twitchy now hahha were u able to walk about ok or were u walking like a flid for a bit????


why not jab glute for your first jab mate?


----------



## stevep1941 (Apr 17, 2009)

onthebuild said:


> Was wanting to do glute and I was practising lying on the couch with my breeks down but don't know if I'd be able to do it properly! Specially first time??!
> 
> why not jab glute for your first jab mate?


----------



## AK-26 (May 29, 2011)

Craigyboy, just had a look though your journal mate and you've made a nice difference in before and after pics.

you've leaned up and dropped fat which is always good, the tbol should add some more mass and help you harden up a touch.

anyways mate its good progress so stick at it :thumb:



onthebuild said:


> why not jab glute for your first jab mate?


OTB, whats the difference between a glute jab and quad jab?

i mean is it less painful or is it just down to preference?

as a newbie to injectables would you recommend jabbing in quads to see what you're doing or go for glutes?


----------



## stevep1941 (Apr 17, 2009)

Don't know what happened there all went higgaldy piggaldy!!! Was saying that would live to jab glutes but feel it might be easier to do quads as a virgin??!


----------



## onthebuild (Sep 3, 2011)

oGlutes (ass) is the only place i jab. COMPLETELY painless, and i used to jab with greens, still nothing more than a 'scratching' feeling as it goes in.

I do it standing, looking in the mirror. Whichever cheek you choose, wipe down the area and jab straight in , 90 degrees to surface. Aspirate and inject. Its honestly the easiest thing once you get the hang of it.

Heres a pic of where i jab, you want the upper half, outer quadrant, thats where i do it. NO thats not my ass, its some lasses, just to bring some vag to all this talk of mens ****s :lol:



Do quads if you want but i hear its alot more painful, and as i only jab twice a week i dont feel the need try anywhere else. Maybe when i try short esters, but not yet!


----------



## AK-26 (May 29, 2011)

OTB i'm trying to learn some sh*t here and you go and put up a hot chicks ass.

i've just ended up going on xhamster :lol:


----------



## onthebuild (Sep 3, 2011)

AK-26 said:


> OTB i'm trying to learn some sh*t here and you go and put up a hot chicks ass.
> 
> i've just ended up going on xhamster :lol:


we both know if we were jabbing her in the ass it wouldnt be in either of the places the arrows are pointing lmao.

hope the gf doesnt mind me putting pictures of her ass on here though... :whistling:


----------



## Craigyboy (Feb 9, 2012)

Quad jabs easier as you can see what's going on, people get scared of quads as there are a lot of nerves in the muscle, but if you just push the pin in slowly you will get a twitch if you strike a nerve.

I jabbed 1 ml at a time at first as you will be sore the next day even with a pip free formula.


----------



## onthebuild (Sep 3, 2011)

yeah pretty much what craigy said is why i dont bother jabbing quads. Never hit a nerve jabbing glutes, also never had pain/pip. It just seems like too much hassle when not running short esters, only advantages to quads seem to be being able to see easier, and having two hands to aspirate.


----------



## Super_G (Feb 20, 2012)

stevep1941 said:


> Alright lads sorry to be a pain and asking ****ty Q's but how was ur quad when u jabbe first couple of times?? Starting cycle on Monday (first jab) and getting a bit twitchy now hahha were u able to walk about ok or were u walking like a flid for a bit????


Here you go mate, there is some daft pics of where my sweet spot on my quad is, painless and quick injections. Stab your finger around that area and where it feels the most numb, you pin 

http://www.uk-muscle.co.uk/member-journals-pictures/174641-another-first-test-cycle-thread-aye-25.html

As for glutes, really easy to pin but when you get pip its bloody horrible, you can't sit, stand and your bumcheek swells out and makes half your bum look like Jennifer Lopez's.

I'd always suggest quad injections now, it's easier to stretch the quad out and work the oil around the muscle. Bear in mind though the pip will be bad at first, I couldn't walk up or down stairs without looking disabled. It's all worth it though


----------



## stevep1941 (Apr 17, 2009)

Gordie1876 said:


> Here you go mate, there is some daft pics of where my sweet spot on my quad is, painless and quick injections. Stab your finger around that area and where it feels the most numb, you pin
> 
> http://www.uk-muscle.co.uk/member-journals-pictures/174641-another-first-test-cycle-thread-aye-25.html
> 
> ...


Cheers lads appreciate the advise! Think I might jab Sunday night so I can walk at work on Monday as I walk a lot in my job!! Reps dished out to the 3 amigos OTB, Geordie and Craig! Will let u know how it goes!


----------



## onthebuild (Sep 3, 2011)

stevep1941 said:



> Cheers lads appreciate the advise! Think I might jab Sunday night so I can walk at work on Monday as I walk a lot in my job!! Reps dished out to the 3 amigos OTB, Geordie and Craig! Will let u know how it goes!


cheers mate! all the best, if you feel it quite badly a hot bath helps alot.


----------



## Craigyboy (Feb 9, 2012)

Ok peeps

Not trained for a few days needed a rest after my dead lift mis hap, good news is I feel 100% and will train tomorrow chest and arms as I have plenty of time.

Jabbing 1 ml of test in left quad this evening, weight has been steadily recovering after my bout of illness and I currently weigh 13 13, almost at the 14 stone mark now. Done full 8 weeks so far and will be running up until 14-15 weeks was originally 12 but i got enough to get me a couple extra weeks, if I feel at 12 weeks I need to pct I will.


----------



## Super_G (Feb 20, 2012)

Close to 14st now mate, well in!!


----------



## Craigyboy (Feb 9, 2012)

Gordie1876 said:


> Close to 14st now mate, well in!!


If I can get a few pounds into 14 stone I will be happy mate, I have defo put on muscle mass my legs have improved up 1inch on the old thighs so happy with that.


----------



## Super_G (Feb 20, 2012)

Youl reach that no bother mate


----------



## FitzTheMan (Oct 26, 2011)

The angel on your back has a respectably sized penis tbh.


----------



## Craigyboy (Feb 9, 2012)

FitzTheMan said:


> The angel on your back has a respectably sized penis tbh.


Thanks fitz but I didn't know you were in to that sort of thing


----------



## Craigyboy (Feb 9, 2012)

Ok my wee cock an sparra trained chest and arms today

Warm up

Flat bb bench

4 x 10 60/90/90/100 last set failed on 6 had spotter only needed him on last rep

Incline db bench each hand

4x10 32/34/34/34 failed at 5 on last set 36 next week for a set

Flat fly db each hand

4x10 16/18/18/18

Arms are supersets

Over head tricep ext db

3x10 24/26/26

Superset bicep curl db each hand

3x12 14/14/14

Skull crusher bb

3x10 30/30/30

Superset db hammer curls

3x12 16/16/16

Tricep rope pull downs

3x10 25/25/25

Seated bicep db curls

3xfailure 12/12/12

Feeling fvckin awesome weights are going up on chest on 750mg test ew &100mg tbol ed

Couple of pics prob no difference from last time but you guys need your w4nk material

this one taken at Xmas 2011 any body see a difference?


----------



## Super_G (Feb 20, 2012)

Craigyboy said:


>


Simon Pegg? :001_tt2:

good lifts mate!! awesome going on the chest, been some improvement!!!

youv also racked up the weights in the DB Bench too!! do you have a spotter to give you the DBs once your on the bench? might sound a daft question that..


----------



## Craigyboy (Feb 9, 2012)

Gordie1876 said:


> Simon Pegg? :001_tt2:
> 
> good lifts mate!! awesome going on the chest, been some improvement!!!
> 
> youv also racked up the weights in the DB Bench too!! do you have a spotter to give you the DBs once your on the bench? might sound a daft question that..


No spotter mate just flick them up with my knees then start pressing, it takes a bit of getting used to but after a while it's easy


----------



## stevep1941 (Apr 17, 2009)

Craigyboy said:


> Ok my wee cock an sparra trained chest and arms today
> 
> Warm up
> 
> ...


is that trooping the colour your watching their mate?! nevr had you down as a royalist hahaha


----------



## jamster85 (Aug 1, 2011)

Craigyboy said:


> Dunno mate am only 2 weeks in thought it wasn't meant to kick in until week 4 or 5?


mate i literally spent more time lifting my cock than weights when the tesat kicked in haha, my misses didnt know i was on a cycle either! i got stroppy when she said she was swore lol got to the point where i would hav done anythin with a pussy lol and that was just from test e 300 with decca 250 2ml a week! this time round im gonna pop test 500 with decca and eq, mixed with some oxys! only my misses knows this time so she can get herself ready befor hand hahaha! good post mate! enjoyin the read!


----------



## onthebuild (Sep 3, 2011)

good stuff mate, definately seeing a difference! good to see you progressing on the weights too mate!

How's the missus seeing the changes? she happy about it?


----------



## Super_G (Feb 20, 2012)

Craigyboy said:


> No spotter mate just flick them up with my knees then start pressing, it takes a bit of getting used to but after a while it's easy


That's what I'm doing aswell mate, was only about two weeks ago a skinny lad in the gym done this too quickly with DBs way too heavy and by the sound of his squeaking, dislocated one if not both of his shoulders :lol: d1ck, even the PT nearby was laughing 

Good question above though, has the mrs or friends noticed your changes?


----------



## onthebuild (Sep 3, 2011)

Bet that fvcking hurt! bell end!

I just put them on my knees and as i lay back sorta knee em up lol.


----------



## stevep1941 (Apr 17, 2009)

Was reading a thread about pro Chem and how someone had a bad reaction when jabbing! Proper put the willies up me as I have pc tri test 400. Anyway as I said I was starting Monday with my first jab, decided to jab today incase I couldn't walk at work Monday. Done my quad and was bricking it a bit! Shot 1.5ml and it was sweet as a nut! No pain so far or when jabbing! Just wanted to share guys! Phew!!!!! Hahaha


----------



## onthebuild (Sep 3, 2011)

get yourself a journal started up bud. before and after pics, its now or never!


----------



## Craigyboy (Feb 9, 2012)

onthebuild said:


> good stuff mate, definately seeing a difference! good to see you progressing on the weights too mate!
> 
> How's the missus seeing the changes? she happy about it?


The mrs luvs it mates he keeps rubbing my shoulders in bed, every one comments on my shape apparently I am looking quite good!

Don't see too much of it myself but if they can see it when I have my clothes on it must be a big change so am very happy


----------



## Craigyboy (Feb 9, 2012)

stevep1941 said:


> Was reading a thread about pro Chem and how someone had a bad reaction when jabbing! Proper put the willies up me as I have pc tri test 400. Anyway as I said I was starting Monday with my first jab, decided to jab today incase I couldn't walk at work Monday. Done my quad and was bricking it a bit! Shot 1.5ml and it was sweet as a nut! No pain so far or when jabbing! Just wanted to share guys! Phew!!!!! Hahaha


Well done Mate, I think all the pip bad reaction thing is a bit over hyped as its only a few that complain, just think how many juicers use pc stuff and don't complain

Are you jabbing 2 ml a week? What is in the tritest?


----------



## onthebuild (Sep 3, 2011)

Craigyboy said:


> Well done Mate, I think all the pip bad reaction thing is a bit over hyped as its only a few that complain, just think how many juicers use pc stuff and don't complain
> 
> Are you jabbing 2 ml a week? What is in the tritest?


exactly mate, ive never had pip from prochem, so maybe some people just have reactions to something in it that doesnt affect us lot?

tritest 400 has 120mg test enth, 120mg test cyp and 160mg test deca. in total 400mg test.


----------



## stevep1941 (Apr 17, 2009)

Craigyboy said:


> Well done Mate, I think all the pip bad reaction thing is a bit over hyped as its only a few that complain, just think how many juicers use pc stuff and don't complain
> 
> Are you jabbing 2 ml a week? What is in the tritest?


Jabbing 1.5 which will give me 600 pw. Yeah was a bit nervy pinning first time but done it no probs and it ain't too bad today! Might start up a journal of the cycle! Hoping to get good results like you mate!


----------



## onthebuild (Sep 3, 2011)

stevep1941 said:


> Jabbing 1.5 which will give me 600 pw. Yeah was a bit nervy pinning first time but done it no probs and it ain't too bad today! Might start up a journal of the cycle! Hoping to get good results like you mate!


good first cycle that mate, if you start a journal put a link up to one of ours so we can all follow!


----------



## stevep1941 (Apr 17, 2009)

http://www.uk-muscle.co.uk/steroid-testosterone-information/183161-yet-another-first-cycle-thread.html

Here u go lads first entry of my journal if u want to have a look feel free! Cheers


----------



## Craigyboy (Feb 9, 2012)

Shooders and traps

Warm up

Standing shoulder press

4x10 40/50/60/65

Seated shoulder db press each hand

4x8 26/28/30/30

Rear flys db each hand

4x12 12/16/16/16

Standing upright rows waist to chin hits rear delts nicely with bb

4x12 30/35/40/35

Bb shrugs superset 10 front 10 behind

4 sets 70/120/130/140

Done


----------



## onthebuild (Sep 3, 2011)

good lad the weights seem to be still going up 

wheres these 32kg DB presses??? :whistling:


----------



## Craigyboy (Feb 9, 2012)

onthebuild said:


> good lad the weights seem to be still going up
> 
> wheres these 32kg DB presses??? :whistling:


Didn't feel like challenging them big man maybe next week (cvnt & NEGGED)


----------



## Craigyboy (Feb 9, 2012)

Am getting fvckin sick of eggs & tuna need to swap it up

Turkey and chicken it is


----------



## onthebuild (Sep 3, 2011)

haha you better not have negged me you ba$tard!!!

protein food gets boring doesnt it mate! try them roast in the bag chicken things mate, they have all sorts of herbs n stuff, i dont bother with the bags, just stick some oil on the chicken and some of the herbs, wrap it in tinfoil and stick it in the oven for 20-25mins. Its awesome, and cheap.


----------



## Craigyboy (Feb 9, 2012)

Have been eating as clean as I can for a full year mate I am just getting sick to sath of bland food!

Have roasted ham cheese and pickle sandwiches for my pack lunch today along with a couple banannas, packs raisins ,yoghurt and protein bar

It's lush just need a change


----------



## stevep1941 (Apr 17, 2009)

Craigyboy said:


> Shooders and traps
> 
> Warm up
> 
> ...


Make my lifts look like I'm a fkn girl!! Impressed with the shrugs mate! Hopefully get near that when in into cycle a bit more!!


----------



## Craigyboy (Feb 9, 2012)

Bad jab for me today felt the ****er every bit felt the oil going in and now have a dead leg:-(

I take it I would know if I have jabbed into something I shouldn't?

I need a cuddle


----------



## stevep1941 (Apr 17, 2009)

Craigyboy said:


> Bad jab for me today felt the ****er every bit felt the oil going in and now have a dead leg:-(
> 
> I take it I would know if I have jabbed into something I shouldn't?
> 
> I need a cuddle


Awwwwwww poor wee bunny! 

Reckon you would know if u hit a nerve or that mate! Where about are u jabbing ur quad?!


----------



## Craigyboy (Feb 9, 2012)

It was my quad mate, just felt not right was just down to my technique that's all, feel fine now dead leg has gone.

Trained back today

Warmed up

Lat pull downs

4x10 50/60/65/70 failed on 6 last set

Pull down machine (pull ups)

4x10 80/90/100/102.5 maxed machine no probs really must do pull ups instead

Bent one arm db rows

4x12 38/38/40/40

Bent over bb rows

4x10 50/60/70/80 failed at 7 last set

Straight arm pull down

4x10 25/25/25/25

Home time


----------



## onthebuild (Sep 3, 2011)

good lad, do you do the bentover rows with a barbell or ezbar?

and i think if it was anything serious you'd have known about it before now!


----------



## Craigyboy (Feb 9, 2012)

Bent over rows with barbell mate as I can really feel it pulling on my last and upper back

Tried the ez bar but didn't have the same feel so binned it


----------



## onthebuild (Sep 3, 2011)

yeah mate, each to their own i guess. its a good exercise though, really feel the rows, and back has come on leaps and bounds due to those 2 exercises.


----------



## Super_G (Feb 20, 2012)

EZ bar rows are awesome, overhand grip or under gents? I'm an over hand grip chap myself


----------



## onthebuild (Sep 3, 2011)

underhand on the middle bit of the bar, exactly how i'd do bicep curls. Makes me laugh when i load up the bar with 80kgs and grab it and stand up, looking as if im going to curl it, some peoples faces are like "no way"


----------



## XRichHx (Mar 7, 2012)

Craigyboy said:


> Am getting fvckin sick of eggs & tuna need to swap it up
> 
> Turkey and chicken it is


What about lean steak mince? The new tesco in Falkirk always have reduced meat I usually buy a few packs at a time.

Bit of garlic half onion and a stock cube and it's decent!

Could also try some of that nandos marinade. Just tried it myself and it's pretty good.


----------



## stevep1941 (Apr 17, 2009)

U alive Craig lad??! Haha


----------



## Super_G (Feb 20, 2012)

stevep1941 said:


> U alive Craig lad??! Haha


Exactly what I was going to say


----------



## onthebuild (Sep 3, 2011)

if he's dead, dibs on his remaining gear...


----------



## Super_G (Feb 20, 2012)

I bagsie his mrs :lol: Leeds can take his pants...


----------



## onthebuild (Sep 3, 2011)

Super_G said:


> I bagsie his mrs :lol: Leeds can take his pants...


they arent XS womens hotpants, so would probs just fall down :lol:


----------



## Super_G (Feb 20, 2012)

onthebuild said:


> they arent XS womens hotpants, so would probs just fall down :lol:


 :lol: I also forgot the boy likes his XS panties to be crotchless.


----------



## onthebuild (Sep 3, 2011)

Super_G said:


> :lol: I also forgot the boy is crotchless.


fixed


----------



## stevep1941 (Apr 17, 2009)

I'll bagsy the piano in his starting pics! Looked mega!!!


----------



## Craigyboy (Feb 9, 2012)

Alright w4nkers am dead

Had a few days off as been mega busy, trained today was chest

Bb flat bench

50/80/100/105 repped 8 for 100 then failed at 4 on 105 with spotter

Inclined db each hand

32/34/34/34 failed at 6 on last set

Inclined fly db each hand

16/18/18/18

Decline bench

70/70/70/79

Job done

Was feeling and looking bloated the last week so went back to 1 mg adex ed and it has pished the fluid right away

A couple of weekly w4nk pics







Am getting booked for a sports massage as I have been getting pain since I hurt my back doing deads 2 week ago so been avoiding this and my legs as it puts too much pressure on it


----------



## Super_G (Feb 20, 2012)

He's alive!!! Good progress made mate you can really see the difference now!!


----------



## XRichHx (Mar 7, 2012)

Good pics mate.

Definetly see a massive improvement on arms and chest, abs are coming through aswell.


----------



## onthebuild (Sep 3, 2011)

ABS!!! get in mate!

Chest's looking good too mate, well done :thumb:


----------



## stevep1941 (Apr 17, 2009)

Welcome back!! Haha nice lifts mate 105!! Spot on!! Pics looking good


----------



## Craigyboy (Feb 9, 2012)

Right folks have one more dose of test e left in my vials (4 of the buggers I have used oops!) kinda glad in a way as am sick of pinning myself could buy more but am gonna knock the jags on the head

Jagged this morning so will have enough for next week then that's 13 weeks of jags done

Been a bit greedy with it went up to 3 ml a week for a while there (think I may have done 4 a couple of times by mistake)

Still gonna continue with tbol for another 2 tubs worth which will give me 6 weeks on this

Then pct time

Not quite at the end yet but nearly, not overly happy with results but may have expected too much

Had virtually no sides which was good

Test deca and dbol next up later in the year

Off to the gym for a monster session

Report back soon


----------



## onthebuild (Sep 3, 2011)

you might not see it mate but your progress has been fantastic, by far the best out of all of us. Its easier to see progress when you have lower bodyfat, but your growth has been kinda hidden, so without the fat i bet it would be even more noticable. Its easy to build muscle but youve done that and lost fat at the same time, at the start of the cycle i would have put money on that by the end there would be no chance of you starting to see even a hint of abs.

Its a long road to getting where you want to be, if it were me i'd do a big cut and see where you are muscle wise. Then do a test deca bulk.

If your set on a bulk though, I suppose it wont make a difference to increase muscle size and THEN cut off the fat.

Either way you done well so far bud.


----------



## Craigyboy (Feb 9, 2012)

Gym went something like this

Leg press

4x15 100/120/130/140 could have done more but still pain in my lower back, done all reps no probs

Single leg curls 4 sets each leg

4x10 35/35/40/40

Single leg ext 4 sets each leg

4x10 35/35/40/40

Calf machine

4xpumped to fvckin maximus don't know the weight I was using!!

Shooders

Seated shoulder press db each hand

4x10 28/28/28/30 could have done more but nobody to spot for me

Side raises

4x10 12/12/12/12

Upright bb rows

4x10 35/40/40/35

Cable cross overs

4x10 15/20/20/20

Pumped up something rotten today, the tbol is defo in full swing now my delt felt like they were gonna smash through my skin

Am feeling strong as at the moment

My legs have defo progressed done a measure this afternoon after the pump had gone and I have put 1 and half inches on my upper thigh, so happy with that.

Think am gonna keep lifting heavy and eating big at least until my pct is all done, then maybe do a 8 week cut nothing too drastic just see if can shed a little love handle or 2.

Everybody that I know is telling me how strong and athletic I look so I must have done something right, it's a long road but I think I may just have made a decent start.

Peace out bros

OTB thanks mate, sometimes you look in the mirror and think what a fat fvckin mess, but I suppose you don't see what every one else does, and after all we are all our own worst critic!!


----------



## Leeds89 (Feb 13, 2012)

Looking like a unit mate well done


----------



## Super_G (Feb 20, 2012)

You see yourself everyday mate and will only noticed the difference when your drastically pumped. If people are commenting you have defo gained, well done buddy


----------



## Craigyboy (Feb 9, 2012)

Thanks lads, gordie I know what your saying but I see you guys have put on some serious weight and mine seems to have dropped (9lbs) then back up :-(

Defo put on some muscle mass thought


----------



## Super_G (Feb 20, 2012)

I'd swap my weight gain with your fatloss, up for it?


----------



## Craigyboy (Feb 9, 2012)

But that means I would be 20 stone and you would be a racing snake


----------



## Super_G (Feb 20, 2012)

Haha, I already have a racing snake, more like a quick worm but with the dbol.......


----------



## JANIKvonD (Jul 7, 2011)

Craigyboy said:


>





Craigyboy said:


> Targets have to be smashing my noodles of legs into some kinda shape.
> 
> *And 10 reps of 100kg hopefully I can get there!*
> 
> Pretty simple and I hope achievable in this





Craigyboy said:


> Alright w4nkers am dead
> 
> Had a few days off as been mega busy, trained today was chest
> 
> ...


the difference is night and day mate, ya look solid! and if ya go back and look at ur beginning posts again you've had everything you've asked for from the cycle + you've lost bf!! thats how it should be done mate, not a big fat watery mess with a 6month cut to look forward too. hopefully i get the same kinda results as yourself by the end of mine..all the mass and none of the fat  repps mate

ur face is still brutal tho...


----------



## Craigyboy (Feb 9, 2012)

Really must try and do something about the coupon, it's starting to scare the kids


----------



## onthebuild (Sep 3, 2011)

why are you topless and grinning in a childs room on the above pic is whats concerning me???


----------



## Super_G (Feb 20, 2012)

onthebuild said:


> why are you topless and grinning in a childs room on the above pic is whats concerning me???


Fireman Sam must have been coming on the telly


----------



## onthebuild (Sep 3, 2011)

dont wanna know what craigy was coming on...


----------



## Leeds89 (Feb 13, 2012)

That's some impressive fat loss and muscle gain mate, you'd love tren....

No you wouldn't it's fvcking evil!


----------



## Super_G (Feb 20, 2012)

When you coming off cycle Craig buddy? With the cut, you looking to do it with or without AAS?


----------



## Craigyboy (Feb 9, 2012)

Don't think I will need to cut mate, I seem to be leaning up more and more stile got 2 bottles of tbol to munch so another 3 weeks then done

Am getting stronger

Trained back this morning at 6:30

Lat pull downs

4x12 55/60/65/70 last set failed on 9

Pull down machine

4x10 80/90/100/102.5

Bent over bb rows

4x12 50/60/70/80 flailed at 8 on last set

Single arm db row

4x10 40/40/40/40 could have went heavier I think

No deads today as still got a sore lower back

Munching my way through 100mg of tbol a day is keeping my body temp up, the wife says its like sleeping next to a heater,which is strange because I have never seem a heater with a ragin boner!

Appetite seems to be down a little but no biggy


----------



## stevep1941 (Apr 17, 2009)

Craigyboy said:


> Don't think I will need to cut mate, I seem to be leaning up more and more stile got 2 bottles of tbol to munch so another 3 weeks then done
> 
> Am getting stronger
> 
> ...


Hahhaha class mate going goo it seems!! Mabee give the tbol

A shot at end of my cycle! See how it goes for you! U gonna get some pics up again soon so we can see your amazing collection of panties!! Hah


----------



## Craigyboy (Feb 9, 2012)

Chest this morning and mixed it up a bit

Warmed up with 32 kg db flat press

Then

Db flat bench press each hand obviously

4x10 34/36/40/40. Last set failed on 5 without spotter the 40s are fvckin heavy Hard to balance out

Inclined db press

4x10 32/32/32/32

Incline db fly each hand

4x10 16/16/18/20 failed at 7 on last set

Cable fly

3x10 25/35/35

Chest seriously fatigued after flat bench db are way harder the bb press gonna keep doing these for a while and watch the progress come rolling by

Just done a big jobby xx


----------



## onthebuild (Sep 3, 2011)

Craigyboy said:


> Chest this morning and mixed it up a bit
> 
> Warmed up with 32 kg db flat press
> 
> ...


im not a jock so i dont understand much of what you say :lol:

is a jobby a [email protected] or a poo?


----------



## Craigyboy (Feb 9, 2012)

A jobby is a big steaming sh!t


----------



## Craigyboy (Feb 9, 2012)

Some early weekend sex wee pics ladies xx

I am loosing bf





Your welcome x


----------



## JANIKvonD (Jul 7, 2011)

PMSL!!! :lol: :lol: reps


----------



## onthebuild (Sep 3, 2011)

LMAO, gymgym?!?


----------



## JANIKvonD (Jul 7, 2011)

onthebuild said:


> LMAO, gymgym?!?


HAHA yeh the 2nd one's gymgym's spit fron his shower pic


----------



## IGotTekkers (Jun 6, 2012)

onthebuild said:


> I get the dreams too lads, last night i had a dream i had a threesome with the missus and a fit lass on my course. Told our lass and she said i sound like a perv but it would be pretty good! get in!
> 
> also id run it to the end of week 12, start pct beginning of week 15 mate s youve had 2 full weeks in between.


Threesomes are over rated mate. And after 5 or 6 she starts to ask about bringing another guy in. Then it's time to move on.

If you want to stay with your missis don't do it lol


----------



## IGotTekkers (Jun 6, 2012)

Craigyboy said:


> Some early weekend sex wee pics ladies xx
> 
> I am loosing bf
> 
> ...


Gymgym your back? Ahahahahahahah

Good fat loss though man!


----------



## Craigyboy (Feb 9, 2012)

Aye but can gym gym kill you with that towel?

Wait a minute!


----------



## XRichHx (Mar 7, 2012)

I can't believe you have been bulking and lost a load of body fat. Nice mate.


----------



## Craigyboy (Feb 9, 2012)

Fvck knows how it's happened must be the drugs:lol:

As I am leaning out my shoulders look wider and my tits have left me for good now

It's feckin great


----------



## onthebuild (Sep 3, 2011)

Mate your looking a hell of a lot better, like I said before, definately the best improvement over the time!


----------



## Leeds89 (Feb 13, 2012)

Jealous mate not gonna lie.... Cvnt


----------



## Super_G (Feb 20, 2012)

My eyes!!!! My poor poor eyes!!!!


----------



## stevep1941 (Apr 17, 2009)

Fkn hell mate! U been smashing cardio or what?! Great now I deffo look like a fat cnt now!! Cheers!!!

****ing myself at ur pics though! Hahhaha


----------



## Super_G (Feb 20, 2012)

Anyone going to admit to using the second pic as their mobiles screen saver..

Just me then :lol:


----------



## Craigyboy (Feb 9, 2012)

No cardio just sweat like a rapist in a women's refuge


----------



## Craigyboy (Feb 9, 2012)

Seriously must just be the job I do as its very active and I usually Finnish up soaking with sweat at the end of the day

Funny thing is iam heavier than when I started, only a few pounds but still heavier


----------



## JANIKvonD (Jul 7, 2011)

did ya know ur bf% at the start?


----------



## adamnorco (Jun 27, 2012)

Awsome thread mate. Very simular course i want to run and u started off simular shape to what i am now.. hope i get simular results.

This is the stuff i like about forums real people .. not 24/7 comp builders

Quality 10 outa 10 for the thread.


----------



## Craigyboy (Feb 9, 2012)

JANIKvonD said:


> did ya know ur bf% at the start?


had it measured at the gym and it came back as 23%

Have calipers in the house, now measuring at 14%

Don't know how accurate these readings are but they make me feel good.

Went out on a stag do with mates I haven't seen for around 8months, first thing the said was " how long you been on the roids?" fvcking w4nkers, suppose its a compliment though

Had some milfs man handling me at the bar, saying I had nice shoulders and arms and that I look strong, then one of them started rubbing my bollox!!!! Wtf gotta love women

So all in all getting good comments, man handled off women who wouldn't have even looked twice before and the mrs touching me up all the time, I would say my cycle has been a success so far.

Serious ego boost it's fantastic


----------



## Super_G (Feb 20, 2012)

Iv not gained like you buddy but noticed this too. It's amazing what a bit of muscle does isn't it 

Keep getting that ego boost as its well deserved!!


----------



## JANIKvonD (Jul 7, 2011)

Craigyboy said:


> had it measured at the gym and it came back as 23%
> 
> Have calipers in the house, now measuring at 14%
> 
> ...


fantastic mate :thumbup1: ur an inspiration to ugly cvnts everywhere 

oj san :wub:


----------



## Leeds89 (Feb 13, 2012)

Haha I can't believe I ever smiled before discovering roids


----------



## XRichHx (Mar 7, 2012)

Craigyboy said:


> had it measured at the gym and it came back as 23%
> 
> Have calipers in the house, now measuring at 14%
> 
> ...


Fu** that must mean I'm higher bf because my calipers said 14% and I'm definitely not seeing abs yet. But I suppose your carrying a lot more mass.


----------



## Craigyboy (Feb 9, 2012)

All depends on how much fat you got on therest of your body mate


----------



## stevep1941 (Apr 17, 2009)

I'd be happy to get to 14% by the end!! Here's hoping hahah


----------



## Super_G (Feb 20, 2012)

stevep1941 said:


> I'd be happy to get a 14 yr old by the end!! Here's hoping hahah


Boy or girl? :lol:


----------



## Craigyboy (Feb 9, 2012)

Done shooders tonight

Seated bb shoulder press

50/60/70/80 4x10

Face pulls

4x15 20/20/22.5/22.5

Seated db shoulder press (each hand)

4x8 30/32/32/32 last 2 sets went 6 reps and 5 reps

Upright rows bb waist to chin

4x10 35/35/40/40

Side raises

4x10 12/10/10/10

Bb shrugs

5x12 70/120/140/150/150

Job done having some apple pie and custard as am no longer a massive fat cvnt and I deserve it

Seem to be getting stronger every week which is nice, it's gonna be hard if it all comes crashing down in pct!!


----------



## JANIKvonD (Jul 7, 2011)

Solution=no pct


----------



## Craigyboy (Feb 9, 2012)

JANIKvonD said:


> Solution=no pct


I know mate but promised the mrs I would cycle to give me time to recover as we are probably gonna have another baby in the not to distant future!


----------



## Craigyboy (Feb 9, 2012)

Done back yesterday

Warm up

Lat pull down

4x12 50/60/70/75 failed on 8 last set

Pull down machine

4x10 80/90/100/102.5. Easy

Bent over bb rows

4x10 50/70/70/80

Single arm bent rows db

4x10 40/40/40/40. Easy

Diet has been shocking lately, away on holiday this Saturday to Cornwall with the family, so diet will be equally pants, tbol will last until I come back hols then it's recovery time, not putting on any weight, but still progressing with strength.

Got some gear for my next run already, got some test e, just to buy some deca and dbol and work out dosage etc.

Gonna stay off 3-4 months so will take me to end October/ start November just in time for some winter fat storage :lol:

Inbetween gonna sort out a proper clean diet and smash it hard to see how much I can gain, if I can put on 1-2 lbs of lbm in that 4 months I will be over the moon.

Got legs and arms to train this week before I go, the place I am staying has a gym (not expecting much but better than nothing) so I can train while on hols.


----------



## Super_G (Feb 20, 2012)

I didn't know Cornwall was holding a Gay Pride this year..!

Youl probably keep most if the gains mate as youv shaped up pretty smartly, early doubts have been smashed apart now when you look in the mirror!! A cut will be easy as you haven't much to lose now


----------



## JANIKvonD (Jul 7, 2011)

alrite fello divet filler. how was cornwall then ?


----------



## Craigyboy (Feb 9, 2012)

Alright futhermuckers!!

Just back from my holly bobs and it was brill, kids loved wife gave me a few blowys, so all in a good week!

Pct time for me, haven't trained all week, but feel ok weighed myself and lost 1lb but who give a fvck!

Gym tomorrow , gonna be PPL with core work out and plenty swimming for the next 8-10 weeks, diet gonna be 4000 cals plus clean, and see where we are.

Not feeling as pumped as usual but putting this down to not training.

Any way you are all still ****ers

Love u xxx


----------



## onthebuild (Sep 3, 2011)

Craigyboy said:


> Alright futhermuckers!!
> 
> Just back from my holly bobs and it was brill, kids loved wife gave me a few blowys, so all in a good week!
> 
> ...


good stuff mate, get some pics up, see what the finished article is!


----------



## stevep1941 (Apr 17, 2009)

Hahah glad to see you had a good time mate. Keep us posted throughout pct let is know how your getting on!


----------



## JANIKvonD (Jul 7, 2011)

Get ur head back in the game ya cvnt  x


----------



## Craigyboy (Feb 9, 2012)

Trained Sunday and Monday

Sunday was push day

Db bench

Incline db bench

Shoulder press

Skull crushers

Dips

Monday

Lat pull down

Pull down machine

Standing upright rows

One arm bent db rows

Dead lifts

Bb shrugs

I am fvckin sore today

A couple of week without test and 5 days into pct and I feel like sh!t am super hungry though, strength has deserted me a bit, weights not so much down but not able to bang out as much reps, feeling quite lethargic, my head is up my ass at the moment, a bit confused as to what to do next!!

Brain scrambled


----------



## Super_G (Feb 20, 2012)

I think il just avoid the pct :lol:

Sure youl be back to normal in a few weeks mate, defo hold on to most of your gains, probably gained the most out of us all


----------



## Craigyboy (Feb 9, 2012)

Before pics

(null)

Today after 5 days of pct and a loss of 2lbs

(null)



Starting weight 13 stone 11

Today's weight 13 stone 10

Weird as fvck as I have shed loads of fat and am around the same weight!! That's a head fvck!!

Feeling a bit strange but gotta keep going my eating for the most part is dialed in so clean eating, heavy lifting and loads a w4nking is the order of the day.

To sum up I think it has been a success, could I have achieved without AAS, probably, but it was fun.

Would I do it again, I am already planning my next attack!

Aim is to put on a few lbs lbm over the next 5-6 months then see where am at.

If anybody seen Chris hoy in the paper yesterday, that's the build I would ultimately like to achieve, not too big, but athletic and mong strong!

It's been emotional, might keep the journal open for a while yet


----------



## onthebuild (Sep 3, 2011)

Craigyboy said:


> Before pics
> 
> View attachment 89019
> (null)
> ...


looking equally gay mate :whistling:

good stuff tho, definitely been a good recomp, lost fat and gained muscle, i think your next cycle will be similar, losing most of your fat, but i reckon you'll end up around 14-14.5 as you will gain more than you lose IMO.

shoulders are looking good and alot more rounded. and chest is looking fuller.


----------



## Craigyboy (Feb 9, 2012)

Ok folks

Not good news

Feel like I have lost all my gains, feel like ****e look like ****e, down to 13stone 9

Depressed to the. Max

Balls are ****in massive and swinging like a gorilla on a tyre, but still feel ****e

Don't know what to do next advice well appreciated

Ps I still ****in hate all you w4nkers xx


----------



## Super_G (Feb 20, 2012)

Don't feel bad mate, iv just started PCT and three days ago I would have been due to pin, I look and feel like sh1t too. I'm wondering if it's because we haven't ran a pct before, I know they all say your best gains are on your first cycle, but that could also mean your biggest losses come on your first pct?


----------



## Craigyboy (Feb 9, 2012)

Don't know what the **** to do!!

Seriously tempted to start jabbing again, mentally fell like I need to, but I know i really need to recover!!

Keep looking back at pics through my cycle and I look so much better in them than I do now. It's a head fvck.


----------



## Leeds89 (Feb 13, 2012)

Jump back on cycle but continue PCT and run HCG along side, you'll fully recover and the HCG will keep you from shutting down.

It's what I'm doing when I get back home, my clothes that were tight on cycle are loose now, definitely need some test and to get back in gym!


----------



## onthebuild (Sep 3, 2011)

Leeds89 said:


> Jump back on cycle but continue PCT and run HCG along side, you'll fully recover and the HCG will keep you from shutting down.
> 
> It's what I'm doing when I get back home, my clothes that were tight on cycle are loose now, definitely need some test and to get back in gym!


Is XS too big for you now?? :whistling:


----------



## Leeds89 (Feb 13, 2012)

onthebuild said:


> Is XS too big for you now?? :whistling:


No just the right size, if I swung that was you'd be perfect for me :wub:


----------



## onthebuild (Sep 3, 2011)

Leeds89 said:


> No just the right size, *if I swung that was* you'd be perfect for me :wub:


this is where i began doubting your honesty..


----------



## Leeds89 (Feb 13, 2012)

onthebuild said:


> this is where i began doubting your honesty..


Sorry to get your hopes up!


----------



## stevep1941 (Apr 17, 2009)

Craigyboy said:


> Ok folks
> 
> Not good news
> 
> ...


oh dear!!!! chin up u [email protected] and keep with it


----------



## JANIKvonD (Jul 7, 2011)

Craigyboy said:


> Ok folks
> 
> Not good news
> 
> ...


u starting trying for a baby rite away mate? get that done and get back on involved as soon as ya can...nowt much else u can do bud.

tbh its all in your head tho, try cutting down to full abs...they bad boys will make ya feel better  not the best thing to do for retaining ur gains tho


----------



## Super_G (Feb 20, 2012)

Trying for a baby? Oh Jesus mate nooooooo!!! Two kids makes life hellish!!!


----------



## Craigyboy (Feb 9, 2012)

I know that's why the next one is number 3 ;-)


----------



## Super_G (Feb 20, 2012)

I got snipped as soon as my second hatched fvck having more mate.


----------



## JANIKvonD (Jul 7, 2011)

im on 3 myself lol...snips healing up well


----------



## onthebuild (Sep 3, 2011)

good to hear mate. will your libido go right down like or do you still produce test natty? just no 'moneyshot'?


----------



## Super_G (Feb 20, 2012)

Is it not normal to have the same sex drive in pct as you did in cycle? Oh dear...!!!


----------



## stevep1941 (Apr 17, 2009)

onthebuild said:


> good to hear mate. will your libido go right down like or do you still produce test natty? just no 'moneyshot'?


Still get a moneyshot mate! Just no swimmers! :-D


----------



## Leeds89 (Feb 13, 2012)

stevep1941 said:


> Still get a moneyshot mate! Just no swimmers! :-D


Try explaining that to a girl as a reason you don't want to wear a condom :lol:

Tried it, doesn't work


----------



## stevep1941 (Apr 17, 2009)

Leeds89 said:


> Try explaining that to a girl as a reason you don't want to wear a condom :lol:
> 
> Tried it, doesn't work


Hahah class!


----------



## JANIKvonD (Jul 7, 2011)

Leeds89 said:


> Try explaining that to a *guy* as a reason you don't want to wear a condom :lol:
> 
> Tried it, doesn't work


i dont see what the problem would be mate? aids?


----------



## stevep1941 (Apr 17, 2009)

Oi caraig!!! How's the pct going???


----------



## Craigyboy (Feb 9, 2012)

Stevie!! Pct is going good know, just been working like an Alabama cotton picker so not been updating.

Have lost a total of 5lbs but that's gonna be just water hopefully, strength is coming back just struggle a bit for las couple of reps and lack the extra aggression from the roids!

I am happy to report the bollox seem to be back in full swing(as much as I can tell) sex drive is back to normal.

Been doing PPL but I just don't feel it's for me, got myself set up for 5x5 stronglifts for 12 weeks starting this evening, gonna keep the swimming to rest days.

Cals are gonna be hitting 3500 at least and going to stay away from whey and all supplements for the 12 weeks see how I get on without then.

Some today pics for ya you can see where the water has left me, I am much trimmer but almost as heavy as I was fat, which is good.

Going for the stronglifts as it is centred around squatting mainly and lets be honest i need some legs!!

Pct is interesting a few days I felt like a teenage girl but know I feel fine and strength is coming back to me!!


----------



## Craigyboy (Feb 9, 2012)

Excuse the uncle fester haircut and superman panties


----------



## stevep1941 (Apr 17, 2009)

Craigyboy said:


> Excuse the uncle fester haircut and superman panties
> 
> View attachment 90169
> 
> ...


----------



## Super_G (Feb 20, 2012)

Fvck me you skinny cvnt! :lol: reps mate, defo reps for it all, neg for the hairdo

Good going buddy, wish I'd lost as much fat as you have,


----------



## JANIKvonD (Jul 7, 2011)

t-shirt tans coming on fantastic i see mate. looking swell! how'd the first 5x5 sesh go?


----------



## Craigyboy (Feb 9, 2012)

First sesh was good in and out in 35 mins only training 3 days pw as I will be squatting every work out.

Have discovered my squatting had been pants until now! This is why I have no legs!!


----------



## JANIKvonD (Jul 7, 2011)

damn squats every day?!! how does the split work...


----------



## Craigyboy (Feb 9, 2012)

2 workouts

Squat

Bench press

Bent rows

Squat

Oh press

Deadlift

Mon, wed, Friday every week alternate workouts

Adding 2.5kg every workout to every excersise

You take your max lifts and start at half that and work your way up.

Will mean if I manage to do it, I will be squatting 155kg for 5x5 and benching over 100kg 5x5 at the end of 12 weeks, no supps, not even whey I am going food only!!


----------



## Super_G (Feb 20, 2012)

Iv started squatting too, but found that for some reason if I squat before I do my heavy leg press I can't do them, but if I do the leg press first I'm still ok to squat. Weird


----------



## Craigyboy (Feb 9, 2012)

2nd workout on the stronglifts 5x5 this morning, and I can honestly say its not going to be easy, even starting with the lighter weight, my quads and hams are pretty sore, and still got another session on Friday!!

Squats 2xwarmup set 5x5 working

Oh shoulder press 2x warmup sets, 5x5 working sets

Deadlifts 2x warmup sets, 1x5 working set

The deads are only 1 working set as that's what the stronglifts regime states, but I can see why as in 8 weeks when I have added 60kg to my squats it will be a bit taxing when I have added 60kg to the deads!

Today's food so far

Meal 1

Shredded wheat 100g

Bananna

Semi skimmed milk 500ml

Meal 2

Baked pot with tin tuna and half tub cottage cheese

Bananna

Apple

Meal 3

Lamb steaks x3 boiled pots, broccoli and carrots

Snack

Home made shake with 300ml semi skimmed milk, bananna raspberries and low fat raspberry ripple ice cream

Next up is smoked haddock and rice & veggies

The fat cvnt is back!


----------



## Super_G (Feb 20, 2012)

Lamb steaks sounds awesome! I'm buying that tomorrow!

Good lifts on the squats, see when you do squats can you still go as heavy as usual in the leg press? For some reason I can't, but I can leg press then do squats. Fvcking weird.

When's cycle number two buddy?


----------



## Craigyboy (Feb 9, 2012)

Normally by the time I have done squats in the past I use the leg press to fvck them up but no I can't lift as heavy because am already cvnted

Next cycle goons be November mate


----------



## JANIKvonD (Jul 7, 2011)

Craigyboy said:


> 2nd workout on the stronglifts 5x5 this morning, and I can honestly say its not going to be easy, even starting with the lighter weight, my quads and hams are pretty sore, and still got another session on Friday!!
> 
> Squats 2xwarmup set 5x5 working
> 
> ...


pffff good ane lol, im like a water buffalo just now.

how ya feeling today mate, pct getting the better of ya again yet?


----------



## Craigyboy (Feb 9, 2012)

Am feeling back to my normal self mate, seem to have got over the worst, training again tomorrow, can't wait.


----------



## JANIKvonD (Jul 7, 2011)

ariiiiite. how ya doing mate, much on this w.e?


----------



## Craigyboy (Feb 9, 2012)

Feckall big man justgonna take it easy and spend time with the family, there is a strong man under 90kg contest in Motherwell tomorrow if the weather is good I might head down to spectate


----------



## JANIKvonD (Jul 7, 2011)

get involved in it...much u weigh? there'll be a novice class aswell i think..


----------



## Craigyboy (Feb 9, 2012)

JANIKvonD said:


> get involved in it...much u weigh? there'll be a novice class aswell i think..


Was thinking about it but am no way strong enough they start the deads with 200kg !! Am gonna go and see how it's done


----------



## JANIKvonD (Jul 7, 2011)

lol worth a pop mate, might surprise yourself.


----------



## Craigyboy (Feb 9, 2012)

At 200kg I would probably snap and ah!t my breeks


----------



## JANIKvonD (Jul 7, 2011)

pmsl fuk lucky if i could do 150:lol: aye theres some strong cvnts at these things like


----------



## Craigyboy (Feb 9, 2012)

Ok so done my first full week of 5x5 stronglifts and quite enjoyed the routine, can see this is gonna anhialate my spiny legs into some serious weapons as its centred around squats every workout!

Diet has been as good as always but it's Saturday and time for a cheat with the family dominos I think! 

Done a quick back pose for any homos out there and I seem to actually have some muscle!

Fvck knows how that happened must have been the last year of pummelling my self into some sort of shape :lol:


----------



## Leeds89 (Feb 13, 2012)

Looking good big man!!


----------



## JANIKvonD (Jul 7, 2011)

Can't see the pic on my phone...but I'm sure it's sexual. U goto that comp?


----------



## Craigyboy (Feb 9, 2012)

JANIKvonD said:


> Can't see the pic on my phone...but I'm sure it's sexual. U goto that comp?


It's tomorrow mate


----------



## JANIKvonD (Jul 7, 2011)

So


----------



## Craigyboy (Feb 9, 2012)

JANIKvonD said:


> So


So I am going tomorrow you wann come along?


----------



## Craigyboy (Feb 9, 2012)

Leeds89 said:


> Looking good big man!!


Cheers leeds


----------



## stevep1941 (Apr 17, 2009)

Looking good craigy lad!!


----------



## JANIKvonD (Jul 7, 2011)

Craigyboy said:


> So I am going tomorrow you wann come along?


Woulda mate but I'm going to see brave at with the divas  then getting my BBQ on at the mithers


----------



## Craigyboy (Feb 9, 2012)

JANIKvonD said:


> Woulda mate but I'm going to see brave at with the divas  then getting my BBQ on at the mithers


Sounds like a good day want to see that brave looks like a bit of fun, it's good when you have kids coz its a great excuse to go see cartoons without looking like a peado


----------



## JANIKvonD (Jul 7, 2011)

Haha I know...brave looks class. Hopefully it's another scorcher


----------



## Super_G (Feb 20, 2012)

Good going on the back mate, looks like the panics and worrying at the start of the cycle weren't needed at all


----------



## Super_G (Feb 20, 2012)

Craigyboy said:


> Sounds like a good day want to see that brave looks like a bit of fun, it's good when you have kids coz its a great excuse to go see cartoons without looking like a peado


 :lol: I took the wee chick to see Tangled last year and my final thoughts were that the animated girl had a cracking pair of t1tties :lol:


----------



## onthebuild (Sep 3, 2011)

speaking of gay nerdy cartoon films, how good is 'how to train your dragon'?!! Fvcking awesome thats how good!


----------



## Leeds89 (Feb 13, 2012)

onthebuild said:


> speaking of gay nerdy cartoon films, how good is 'how to train your dragon'?!! Fvcking awesome thats how good!


Amazing!


----------



## Craigyboy (Feb 9, 2012)

Ice age 1-4 awesome

Sid the sloth one of the funniest characters ever

Am gonna go see the lorax


----------



## Super_G (Feb 20, 2012)

Lorax? Prepare to be bored oot yet t1ts.

I got it for the kids last month and they were not impressed


----------



## Craigyboy (Feb 9, 2012)

Just back from Scotland's strongest man under 90 kg comp

Was good to see how it's done and defo want to give it a go, looks like fun but they are strong cvnts

Axle lift was 310kg

Viking press 125kg for reps (oh press)

Farmers walk 115, 125, 145 kg

Sled pull heavy as fook

Yoke walk even heavier as fook

So something to aim for in a year or so!


----------



## JANIKvonD (Jul 7, 2011)

onthebuild said:


> speaking of gay nerdy cartoon films, how good is 'how to train your dragon'?!! Fvcking awesome thats how good!





Leeds89 said:


> Amazing!


here we got excuses for watching cartoons....whats yours? :lol:

repunzels fake mum is a milf.


----------



## JANIKvonD (Jul 7, 2011)

Craigyboy said:


> Just back from Scotland's strongest man under 90 kg comp
> 
> Was good to see how it's done and defo want to give it a go, looks like fun but they are strong cvnts
> 
> ...


fuk me...strong lads lol, i dont even make that weight ether pmsl


----------



## Craigyboy (Feb 9, 2012)

JANIKvonD said:


> fuk me...strong lads lol, i dont even make that weight ether pmsl


Some of them were solid a bit of steroid abuse me thinks


----------



## onthebuild (Sep 3, 2011)

Craigyboy said:


> Some of them were solid a bit of steroid abuse me thinks


dirty roiders


----------



## JANIKvonD (Jul 7, 2011)

no doubt


----------



## Craigyboy (Feb 9, 2012)

So that's why iam sneakily planning my next cycle for maximum strength gains and gonna give a go defo, time to train like a power lifter!

Trained this morning went like this

Squats 5x5 at 75kg nice and deep easy

Clean and press oh 5x5 40kg easy

Deads

1x5 72.5kg easy

3x12 standing crunches using weighted rope pulley at 25kg

3x12 reverse crunches

Gotta get a strong core baby

Getting my form an d technique nailed on this now, and just have to keep adding weight to the bar every workout and I will be squatting 150+ in no time

Go an be aiming for a 200kg dead for reps in 12 weeks and the 155 squats for reps

Ps my balls are like 2 eggs in a handkerchief, it's gonna be like a milk cart hitting a wall when they let loose


----------



## onthebuild (Sep 3, 2011)

Craigyboy said:


> So that's why iam sneakily planning my next cycle for maximum strength gains and gonna give a go defo, time to train like a power lifter!
> 
> Trained this morning went like this
> 
> ...


get the weight stacked on mate, i did deadlifts for the first time ever the other day and did 100kg for reps!


----------



## JANIKvonD (Jul 7, 2011)

he's doing the stronglifts program....start low and add like 5kg every sesh until your a massive strong ginger cvnt


----------



## Super_G (Feb 20, 2012)

You can deadlift much heavier mate, I'm on 120kg and you are much stronger than I am. Push yourself on the big moves mate


----------



## Craigyboy (Feb 9, 2012)

It's all about the technique the next couple of weeks but don't worry It won't be long until the big numbers are being pulled!

Have to get my form nailed for this as I ain't gonna get injured, i recon I will start to struggle at squats 130+ and deads 170+

That's why it says to start with very light weights so you have everything tightened up when the big lbs crop up.

So no I am not wimping out, just warming up


----------



## Craigyboy (Feb 9, 2012)

Oh and your all cvnts!

Yan your alright baby xx


----------



## JANIKvonD (Jul 7, 2011)

fuk im getting boaby from all directions :wub: pmsl x


----------



## Super_G (Feb 20, 2012)

JANIKvonD said:


> fuk im getting boaby from all directions :wub: pmsl x


Whore!


----------



## Craigyboy (Feb 9, 2012)

Right fvckers am trying to sort out a diet.

I want 3000 cals low carb high protein I need help

What can I eat, chicken , tuna, egg whites but what else? I ain't really into veg but I like fruit

Go get helping


----------



## JANIKvonD (Jul 7, 2011)

What's the goal mate? Fruits a nono on a keto if that's what your planning.


----------



## onthebuild (Sep 3, 2011)

Craigyboy said:


> Right fvckers am trying to sort out a diet.
> 
> I want 3000 cals low carb high protein I need help
> 
> ...


liver, very high in protein. cottage cheese, quark is nice (tastes like yoghurt so mix some fruit in there and its nice as fvck.

pork eg bacon, sausage etc?

fish


----------



## Craigyboy (Feb 9, 2012)

Can't go keto tried it was I'll low blood sugar!

Bit of a recomp see if I can trim up a bit before I go back on the auld juice! Am also targeting 150 squat and 200 dead before I go back on so got plenty time.


----------



## Craigyboy (Feb 9, 2012)

Chicken

Egg whites

Tuna

Quark

Cottage cheese

Liver I like this!

Keep them coming


----------



## JANIKvonD (Jul 7, 2011)

I'd go 400g protein (1600cals) 100g carbs around your workouts (400cals)

100g good fats (900cals)

=2900cals

Split into 6meals


----------



## Leeds89 (Feb 13, 2012)

Plenty of types of fish I'm sure mate, probably out of my price range which is why I haven't looked but maybe within yours?

Also, my mate went through a phase of fasting for like 18 hours a day, including gym every day, he cut off LOADS of fat and didn't lose much muscle.



I know nothing about it though so maybe something to research?


----------



## Craigyboy (Feb 9, 2012)

Leeds89 said:


> Plenty of types of fish I'm sure mate, probably out of my price range which is why I haven't looked but maybe within yours?
> 
> Also, my mate went through a phase of fasting for like 18 hours a day, including gym every day, he cut off LOADS of fat and didn't lose much muscle.
> 
> ...


I love fish!

18 hours fasting a day sounds brutal that means I would have to have 1 meal at 3000 cals


----------



## Leeds89 (Feb 13, 2012)

Craigyboy said:


> I love fish!
> 
> 18 hours fasting a day sounds brutal that means I would have to have 1 meal at 3000 cals


Yea man I dunno how he does it, I'd prefer to stick to the cheaters way and smash as many chemicals as possible


----------



## JANIKvonD (Jul 7, 2011)

Ahh you want types of food! Lol


----------



## Craigyboy (Feb 9, 2012)

JANIKvonD said:


> Ahh you want types of food! Lol


Yes then you can all build me a diet


----------



## Craigyboy (Feb 9, 2012)

And if it goes wrong i can blame all you cvnts


----------



## Leeds89 (Feb 13, 2012)

Craigyboy said:


> Yes then you can all build me a diet


I'm having a LOT of success with Myfitnesspal atm mate (Dunno if you seen my new journal), I don't really have a set meal plan, just build my macros up throughout the day making sure I'm on the right track, gives lots if flexibility and not getting too bored of it


----------



## Craigyboy (Feb 9, 2012)

Use this too, but my problem is I like eating sh!te!

Gotta clean it up


----------



## XRichHx (Mar 7, 2012)

Leeds89 said:


> I'm having a LOT of success with Myfitnesspal atm mate (Dunno if you seen my new journal), I don't really have a set meal plan, just build my macros up throughout the day making sure I'm on the right track, gives lots if flexibility and not getting too bored of it


Also a fan of this. Helps a lot and saves sitting with a calculator reading labels.


----------



## Craigyboy (Feb 9, 2012)

I am so horny!


----------



## onthebuild (Sep 3, 2011)

With the fasting you shouldnt bother mate. I read on here a while back a mod (Magictorch) i think it was, rubbished fasting of any sort as a waste of time. He said as soon as you start eating properly again your body just piles the weight back on, as it believes you might try starving it again, so it stores fat to burn for when you fast again. Good for a quick fix i guess, but in the long run i'd just sort your diet out and do some cardio, its not too difficult, youve done alot already.

A girl on here was fasting eating no food for like 3 weeks and just drinking water and coffee pre workout! Mental where some people get their ideas from, when things such as carb cycling, keto diets etc have been proven time and again to work well.


----------



## Craigyboy (Feb 9, 2012)

Just gonna clean up diet a bit, it ant that bad but could be better, gonna keep it at a steady 3kcals and see how I go

Just had a home made shake

300ml semi skimmed

Bananna

Peanut butter

2efgg whites

Not bad if I do say so myself nt a massive amount of protein maybe 20 g at most but not bad


----------



## Craigyboy (Feb 9, 2012)

Trained this morning

Was

Squats 2xwarmup 5x5 77.5 kg

BP 2xwarmup 5x5 70kg upped this today as I felt as if I was throwing the weight about!!

Bent over rows from floor to chest

2xwarmup 5x5 52.5kg

Pull ups chins

3x6 am sh!t at these!


----------



## JANIKvonD (Jul 7, 2011)

Craigyboy said:


> Just gonna clean up diet a bit, it ant that bad but could be better, gonna keep it at a steady 3kcals and see how I go
> 
> Just had a home made shake
> 
> ...


u off the whey completely?


----------



## onthebuild (Sep 3, 2011)

JANIKvonD said:


> u off the whey completely?


is he? no whey... :lol:


----------



## Craigyboy (Feb 9, 2012)

Have not had whey for a while am still hitting 200 g protein a day with food and it could be more if I got a grip

Have ordered some unflavoured whey and cartons egg whites, for making pancakes using fruit and choc chips to sweeten them, should be a nice breakfast after the gym :thumb:


----------



## JANIKvonD (Jul 7, 2011)

the unflavoured whey....has an after-taste :lol: i quite like it tho tbh. i put it in various juice's....good stuff like


----------



## Craigyboy (Feb 9, 2012)

JANIKvonD said:


> the unflavoured whey....has an after-taste :lol: i quite like it tho tbh. i put it in various juice's....good stuff like


It's cool I have ate all kinds of manky sh!t in my life so I should be ok


----------



## Super_G (Feb 20, 2012)

Can't beat some pro 10 whey in full fat milk, just like nesquick


----------



## Galaxy (Aug 1, 2011)

Well mate, just dropping by for an ald look :thumb:

How are you finding the new routine as opposed to the traditional bb routine??

PS, unflavoured whey....fcuk that :lol:


----------



## LeviathanBodyBuilding (Jan 9, 2012)

onthebuild said:


> speaking of gay nerdy cartoon films, how good is '*how to train your dragon*'?!! Fvcking awesome thats how good!


sounds like a euphemism for getting good at ****ing :lol:


----------



## stevep1941 (Apr 17, 2009)

Super_G said:


> Can't beat some pro 10 whey in full fat milk, just like nesquick


I'm sure u got fkn shares in pro-10 G!!!! Hahahh


----------



## LeviathanBodyBuilding (Jan 9, 2012)

Craigyboy said:


> 2nd workout on the stronglifts 5x5 this morning, and I can honestly say its not going to be easy, even starting with the lighter weight, my quads and hams are pretty sore, and still got another session on Friday!!
> 
> Squats 2xwarmup set 5x5 working
> 
> ...


sup craigyboy...iv done SL5x5 before, loved it...i rememeber i did rippetoes a few years ago, was the first time i was squatting 3 times a week, well first time i was squattinga t that and thats when i started to notice size in my quads come along, so hope it serves you well, in regards to the deadlifts being only 1x5..yes this is true, 1 working set of 5, but i still treated as a 5x5, with 4 warm ups ramping up to 1 workset but i guess as long as you do a couple of warmups, you should be good to go :thumbup1:


----------



## Craigyboy (Feb 9, 2012)

Galaxy said:


> Well mate, just dropping by for an ald look :thumb:
> 
> How are you finding the new routine as opposed to the traditional bb routine??
> 
> PS, unflavoured whey....fcuk that :lol:


Enjoying the fact that it's only 3 days and less excersises but it's still early days! If I can put on a few pound of body weight in 12 weeks I will be a happy man, also strength on the squats is my main aim, I know I can hit my goals on the deads and bench but it's the squat hopefully get it ok, need some legs though!


----------



## Craigyboy (Feb 9, 2012)

danMUNDY said:


> sup craigyboy...iv done SL5x5 before, loved it...i rememeber i did rippetoes a few years ago, was the first time i was squatting 3 times a week, well first time i was squattinga t that and thats when i started to notice size in my quads come along, so hope it serves you well, in regards to the deadlifts being only 1x5..yes this is true, 1 working set of 5, but i still treated as a 5x5, with 4 warm ups ramping up to 1 workset but i guess as long as you do a couple of warmups, you should be good to go :thumbup1:


Never thought of hat with deads I might just do this, kinda going through the motions at the minute until the weights go up a bit,mas I kinda feel I am throwing them about a bit so really having to concentrate on my form.


----------



## Craigyboy (Feb 9, 2012)

200ml semi milk

50g plain flour

60g unflavoured

2 eggs

Protein 78g

Carbs 49g

Fat 22.8g

Cals 708

It's all good (well maybe not the flour) but kills a sweet tooth


----------



## Craigyboy (Feb 9, 2012)

Training this morning

Squats 5x5 80kg

Shoulder press (cleaned from floor) 5x5 42.5kg

Deads 1x5 120kg

Upped my deads because I can lift much more than I have been! And I want to try and hit around 200 kg by the 12 weeks, just means I will stall quicker and maybe have to move onto 3x5 or 5x3 or whatever it is meant to be 

Off to make some money now!


----------



## JANIKvonD (Jul 7, 2011)

how goes it craig my love? iv not done legs or deads sinse getting the snip a few weeks ago...gonna have a go this w.e and see how the nackers hold up.


----------



## stevep1941 (Apr 17, 2009)

Are u still managing to get 200+ g protein withought the shakes mate??


----------



## Craigyboy (Feb 9, 2012)

stevep1941 said:


> Are u still managing to get 200+ g protein withought the shakes mate??


Easy mate in fact yesterday when I had the protein pancakes above I ended up having about 280g carbs are pretty low at 268g and around 100g fat making around 3000 cal


----------



## Craigyboy (Feb 9, 2012)

Protein pancakes and scrambled egg whites oot a carton!

Its pretty good even if I do say so my self


----------



## Galaxy (Aug 1, 2011)

Training looks like its going well mate, routine seems nice and easy to follow 

Might try them pancakes over the wknd minus the carbs of course :-(


----------



## JANIKvonD (Jul 7, 2011)

Pancakes look class


----------



## Craigyboy (Feb 9, 2012)

They are good mate the egg whites in a carton ain't bad either, am just about to anhialate a sirloin steak!


----------



## Craigyboy (Feb 9, 2012)

I have acquired some anavar today mmmmm tbol and anavar for 8 weeks nice!!

C'mon the rangers!


----------



## Super_G (Feb 20, 2012)

Psml, mate you'd be better off supporting Clyde.

Atleast one Glasgow club showed some true class today


----------



## Galaxy (Aug 1, 2011)

Craigyboy said:


> I have acquired some anavar today mmmmm tbol and anavar for 8 weeks nice!!
> 
> C'mon the rangers!


What doses do you plan on running mate?


----------



## Craigyboy (Feb 9, 2012)

Super_G said:


> Psml, mate you'd be better off supporting Clyde.
> 
> Atleast one Glasgow club showed some true class today


We started the campaign with a point away from home, that's championship form right there!

Ya wee baw bag :tongue:


----------



## Craigyboy (Feb 9, 2012)

Galaxy said:


> What doses do you plan on running mate?


100 mg anavar and 80mg tbol


----------



## Super_G (Feb 20, 2012)

Doesn't compare to a 3-1 home win against the division favourites though 

Iv got £150 on Celtic, thistle and rangers winning their leagues, so fingers crossed McCoist doesn't fvck it up


----------



## Craigyboy (Feb 9, 2012)

Super_G said:


> Doesn't compare to a 3-1 home win against the division favourites though
> 
> Iv got £150 on Celtic, thistle and rangers winning their leagues, so fingers crossed McCoist doesn't fvck it up


The hardest league in Scotland to get out of is the 3rd

Hearts will win the spl anyway


----------



## JANIKvonD (Jul 7, 2011)

Alrite [email protected] where did u get ur egg whites? They ok raw?


----------



## Super_G (Feb 20, 2012)

Craigyboy said:


> The hardest league in Scotland to get out of is the 3rd
> 
> Hearts will win the spl anyway


Well it will be this season anyway Psml,

MP were doing 6litres of egg whites for £20 not too long ago, I totally forgot to buy it, dammit!


----------



## Craigyboy (Feb 9, 2012)

JANIKvonD said:


> Alrite [email protected] where did u get ur egg whites? They ok raw?


They taste a bit funny raw, but they are easy to drink because they are very liquid and not viscous like an egg white when you take it straight from the shell

But better cooked mate


----------



## Craigyboy (Feb 9, 2012)

Super_G said:


> Well it will be this season anyway Psml,
> 
> MP were doing 6litres of egg whites for £20 not too long ago, I totally forgot to buy it, dammit!


That's how much I got them from muscle food £3 delivery


----------



## stevep1941 (Apr 17, 2009)

rangers???? there no winning fuk all this season mate!!

hahahah

so 150 bucks down the drain G!! cause ally WILL fuk it up:thumb:


----------



## XRichHx (Mar 7, 2012)

stevep1941 said:


> rangers???? there no winning fuk all this season mate!!
> 
> hahahah
> 
> so 150 bucks down the drain G!! cause ally WILL fuk it up:thumb:


Second this. Trailing to Peterborough until a last minute equaliser. Wtf.


----------



## LeviathanBodyBuilding (Jan 9, 2012)

what do you use to measure out the egg whites? was thinking of getting some to add to my scrambled eggs without worrying about upping the fat content as i normally have 6 whole eggs at a time? the white would be a perfect addition, just always put me off as i thought they would have the same consistency outta the shell?


----------



## Craigyboy (Feb 9, 2012)

Use a measuring jug for egg whotes


----------



## Super_G (Feb 20, 2012)

XRichHx said:


> Second this. Trailing to Peterborough until a last minute equaliser. Wtf.


hel be sacked and replaced by either jim duffy or terry butcher, i hope it comes through as im winning £5k if they do whoohoo


----------



## Super_G (Feb 20, 2012)

Saw this today Craigy, fvcking hilarious. The guy got this on Saturday Night Prime time television in America!!!


----------



## Craigyboy (Feb 9, 2012)

Aye I saw this, fvckin brilliant!


----------



## Craigyboy (Feb 9, 2012)

Alright peeps trained yesterday

Squats 2x warm up sets

5x5 82.5kg

Bench press bb 2x warm up sets

5x5 72.5kg

Bent rows 2x warm up sets

5x5 60kg

Chins bw 3x6 still sh!t at these!!

Gonna start doing some cardio on my days off, not going to gym if its dry I have a massive back garden so gonna set up a circuit out there of some kind.

Diet is cleaner than it has been of late, and still amassing aas for my stash


----------



## onthebuild (Sep 3, 2011)

Craigyboy said:


> Alright peeps trained yesterday
> 
> Squats 2x warm up sets
> 
> ...


get some pics of the stash up, you know we all love looking at gear.


----------



## Craigyboy (Feb 9, 2012)

I shall post a pic up later, lots of orals, just need more oils ;-)


----------



## JANIKvonD (Jul 7, 2011)

see i couldnt keep a stash and not be taking the lot lol, never mind during PCT. kinda goodies ya got?


----------



## XRichHx (Mar 7, 2012)

Super_G said:


> hel be sacked and replaced by either jim duffy or terry butcher, i hope it comes through as im winning £5k if they do whoohoo


Nice mate. Major cycle if that comes through then!


----------



## Craigyboy (Feb 9, 2012)

JANIKvonD said:


> see i couldnt keep a stash and not be taking the lot lol, never mind during PCT. kinda goodies ya got?


Unigen pharma test e

Prochem tbol x2

Prochem anavar x1

Unigen pharma winny x1

Prochem clomid


----------



## Craigyboy (Feb 9, 2012)

It's slowly building up


----------



## onthebuild (Sep 3, 2011)

Craigyboy said:


> It's slowly building up
> 
> View attachment 91615


thats gonna be some cutting cycle mate


----------



## Craigyboy (Feb 9, 2012)

onthebuild said:


> thats gonna be some cutting cycle mate


This was what i had in mind, loose the fat and put on some mass, I am thinking tbol and anavar to start for 8 weeks, then either straight onto test and something else for another 10 weeks then off for at least 6 months after that

But not made up my mind yet about test and something else, been tempted with tren but really worried about sides so maybe not for me!

Any thoughts on cycles very welcome, I am just buying stuff when I have a bit of spare cash. Bought clomid yesterday and it's on it's way


----------



## Galaxy (Aug 1, 2011)

Craigyboy said:


> It's slowly building up
> 
> View attachment 91615


 :bounce:


----------



## Galaxy (Aug 1, 2011)

Craigyboy said:


> It's slowly building up
> 
> View attachment 91615


 :bounce:


----------



## onthebuild (Sep 3, 2011)

Craigyboy said:


> This was what i had in mind, loose the fat and put on some mass, I am thinking tbol and anavar to start for 8 weeks, then either straight onto test and something else for another 10 weeks then off for at least 6 months after that
> 
> But not made up my mind yet about test and something else, been tempted with tren but really worried about sides so maybe not for me!
> 
> Any thoughts on cycles very welcome, I am just buying stuff when I have a bit of spare cash. Bought clomid yesterday and it's on it's way


I'd run test throughout.

Something like this

Weeks 1-12 500-750mg test

Weeks 1-8 Anavar 150mg/day Tbol 60mg per day

The something else...

Tren A so you can stop it quickly IF u suffer bad sides.. I really didnt, except the sweats but thats all part of burning fat anyway. About 300-400mg per week.

Or

Deca 500mg/week. Would blow you up, but unless diet is extremely strict you'll hold water.

Adex throughout, 1mg EOD.

Thats what I'd do based on what you have.


----------



## Craigyboy (Feb 9, 2012)

Would tren ace week 8-12 be enough or would it have to be ran for longer?


----------



## onthebuild (Sep 3, 2011)

I'd run it for at least 8 weeks. So either week 4-12 or 1-8. You'll still see the effects of it over 4 weeks but you'll obviously gain more the longer its run.


----------



## onthebuild (Sep 3, 2011)

if your source has wildcat try their trenolic (tren a) its 100mg/ml but with their 20ml bottle you could do 300mg/ week for 6 an

d a bit weeks with just one vial. Then you arent wasting too much cash if u have to stop.


----------



## Craigyboy (Feb 9, 2012)

onthebuild said:


> if your source has wildcat try their trenolic (tren a) its 100mg/ml but with their 20ml bottle you could do 300mg/ week for 6 an
> 
> d a bit weeks with just one vial. Then you arent wasting too much cash if u have to stop.


It's mainly pc he has with the odd bit of other stuff. I may try to get some though.

What about this tren cough we kep hearing about?


----------



## onthebuild (Sep 3, 2011)

Craigyboy said:


> It's mainly pc he has with the odd bit of other stuff. I may try to get some though.
> 
> What about this tren cough we kep hearing about?


some get it some dont, its fvcking nasty to be sure, but just keep breathing and it will pass in a few mins.

never had it myself with tren e, so cant say, but would you be willing to risk getting bad sides and it taking weeks to stop because your using acetate?


----------



## stevep1941 (Apr 17, 2009)

Nice selection of goodies ur accumulating there mate

Looking at test/Decca for my next cycle!


----------



## XRichHx (Mar 7, 2012)

Craigyboy said:


> It's slowly building up
> 
> View attachment 91615


I like the thing in the background that says spending spree. Haha. Quite literally.


----------



## JANIKvonD (Jul 7, 2011)

Craigyboy said:


> This was what i had in mind, loose the fat and put on some mass, I am thinking tbol and anavar to start for 8 weeks, then either straight onto test and something else for another 10 weeks then off for at least 6 months after that
> 
> But not made up my mind yet about test and something else, been tempted with tren but really worried about sides so maybe not for me!
> 
> Any thoughts on cycles very welcome, I am just buying stuff when I have a bit of spare cash. Bought clomid yesterday and it's on it's way


IMO mate ur bf is low enough....if ur planning on staying off for 6 month id be doing a big 20week cycle, bulk the first 12weeks with long esters...then change to short easters and cut the last 8 weeks with DNP. cuttings gonna be the most important part of keeping ur gains mate so bulking on cycle then trying to cut while ur off for the 6 month will have u losing too much muscle.

much better to be where u want to be at the end of ur cycle and maintain it threw the 6 month than lose it all trying to cut unasisted


----------



## JANIKvonD (Jul 7, 2011)

just realised OTB said pretty much same thing......what does he fukin know tho eh? lol


----------



## onthebuild (Sep 3, 2011)

JANIKvonD said:


> just realised OTB said pretty much same thing......what does he fukin know tho eh? lol


I will neg you, you cvnt!

Im lying I dont have a NEGative bone in my body :lol:


----------



## JANIKvonD (Jul 7, 2011)

onthebuild said:


> I will neg you, you cvnt!
> 
> Im lying I dont have a NEGative bone in my body :lol:


i do


----------



## Craigyboy (Feb 9, 2012)

I hear what your saying just don't fancy jogging for 20 weeks!

Really leaning toward first 8 weeks orals only 100mg var, 80 mg tbol ed (with a clomid eod to keep nads firing)

If I get any libido probs I have some proviron for this.

Then straight onto the oils for 12 weeks (probably start these around week 6 of he orals) 1 will defo be test the other not made up my mind yet, either tren , deca or masteron!

What I really want to know is when can I start!!


----------



## onthebuild (Sep 3, 2011)

Craigyboy said:


> I hear what your saying just don't fancy jogging for 20 weeks!
> 
> Really leaning toward first 8 weeks orals only 100mg var, 80 mg tbol ed (with a clomid eod to keep nads firing)
> 
> ...


NOW!!!!


----------



## Craigyboy (Feb 9, 2012)

onthebuild said:


> NOW!!!!


You think?

I mean I feel ok balls swinging like 2 eggs in a hanky, and pretty horny, in fact I have just had to knock one out as the wife has knocked me back!


----------



## UKLifter88 (Sep 19, 2011)

Jesus your boxers are tight, your sausage must be gasping for some cool air


----------



## onthebuild (Sep 3, 2011)

You've finished pct right? and had a few weeks off? why not IMO?


----------



## Craigyboy (Feb 9, 2012)

Ok I think I shall anavar and tbol it is

I found this little article on clomid use for men, for anyone interested

http://www.maledoc.com/blog/2010/04/28/how-clomid-works-in-men/


----------



## JANIKvonD (Jul 7, 2011)

start now mate


----------



## XRichHx (Mar 7, 2012)

onthebuild said:


> You've finished pct right? and had a few weeks off? why not IMO?


A blood test would be able to confirm this surely. you could get right back on it like OTB says


----------



## Craigyboy (Feb 9, 2012)

Ok I will, btw any body having problems with google? Any steroid info site is not responding including this one, that's why I am on crapatalk


----------



## onthebuild (Sep 3, 2011)

Craigyboy said:


> Ok I will, btw any body having problems with google? Any steroid info site is not responding including this one, that's why I am on crapatalk


working fine for me mate


----------



## Craigyboy (Feb 9, 2012)

A blood test would be able to confirm this surely. you could get right back on it like OTB says

I know this is the only way to be sure, and sensible but fvck it! And don't think my doc would be too impressed!


----------



## XRichHx (Mar 7, 2012)

Craigyboy said:


> A blood test would be able to confirm this surely. you could get right back on it like OTB says
> 
> I know this is the only way to be sure, and sensible but fvck it! And don't think my doc would be too impressed!


lol


----------



## onthebuild (Sep 3, 2011)

Craigyboy said:


> A blood test would be able to confirm this surely. you could get right back on it like OTB says
> 
> I know this is the only way to be sure, and sensible but fvck it! And don't think my doc would be too impressed!


just smash 20-30 mins intense powerwalking on an incline, everyday, thats what i did and the fat melted off! maybe you should mix some clen in there too lol!


----------



## Craigyboy (Feb 9, 2012)

Will be doing cardio also but will I start popping pills or not!!!


----------



## JANIKvonD (Jul 7, 2011)

ill be doing cardio twice a day on my cut :mellow:


----------



## Craigyboy (Feb 9, 2012)

Clen mmmmm

Don't fancy operating nail guns with the shakes though but it's a possibility!


----------



## Craigyboy (Feb 9, 2012)

Ok just tripped up and accidentally swallowed 100mg var and 80mg of tbol, am I going to die?


----------



## JANIKvonD (Jul 7, 2011)

PMSL :lol: :thumb: good lad....ull be buzzing now no doubt


----------



## Craigyboy (Feb 9, 2012)

JANIKvonD said:


> PMSL :lol: :thumb: good lad....ull be buzzing now no doubt


This is gonna be the cleanest diet I have ver had for the next few months, and not had a drink for 3 weeks so gonna keep that ball rolling too!!

I am fvckin awesome! (and a little bit stupid)


----------



## stevep1941 (Apr 17, 2009)

Craigyboy said:


> This is gonna be the cleanest diet I have ver had for the next few months, and not had a drink for 3 weeks so gonna keep that ball rolling too!!
> 
> I am fvckin awesome! (and a little bit stupid)


And that's why we love u! Hahhaha


----------



## Geonix (Apr 4, 2011)

Nice tattoo on your back. Not had a look through the pages yet but I'd personally sugguest, doing more AB/CORE work throughout your week and incorporate directly training your forearms.

Nick.


----------



## Geonix (Apr 4, 2011)

Wow, what a tool I am. Kept forgetting old posts get brought up when people post recently on them, haha anyhow guessing you've go through whole cycle now, which pages has your after pictures on?

Nick


----------



## stevep1941 (Apr 17, 2009)

NickDuffy said:


> Wow, what a tool I am. Kept forgetting old posts get brought up when people post recently on them, haha anyhow guessing you've go through whole cycle now, which pages has your after pictures on?
> 
> Nick


If u read it, u shall find it friend


----------



## Craigyboy (Feb 9, 2012)

NickDuffy said:


> Wow, what a tool I am. Kept forgetting old posts get brought up when people post recently on them, haha anyhow guessing you've go through whole cycle now, which pages has your after pictures on?
> 
> Nick


Not to worry nick ya fvckin TOOL!

I shall be adding more core work this run and also more cardio, keep popping in over the next few weeks and watch me make a complete tit of myself all over again!


----------



## XRichHx (Mar 7, 2012)

You logging your new cycle in here as well or starting a new yin?


----------



## Craigyboy (Feb 9, 2012)

XRichHx said:


> You logging your new cycle in here as well or starting a new yin?


Will just keep this going


----------



## onthebuild (Sep 3, 2011)

Haha one of my mates gf's accidentally 'tripped and fell' onto my c0ck once :lol:

Good luck on this one mate, the pumps are gonna be amazing!


----------



## Super_G (Feb 20, 2012)

Get stuck into the cardio mate, if I can get into it you could.

I'm running 5k and incline walking for 45 mins, next day it's 3k in 1 min sprints 1 min slow jog then 30 mins cross trainer. On my legs days il either cycle for an hour or incline walk for 45 mins incline 7 speed 7. Cals rocket up!!

Iv started doing a bleep test now mate, going to use it as a warm up to my cardio days


----------



## JANIKvonD (Jul 7, 2011)

Super_G said:


> Get stuck into the cardio mate, if I can get into it you could.
> 
> I'm running 5k and incline walking for 45 mins, next day it's 3k in 1 min sprints 1 min slow jog then 30 mins cross trainer. On my legs days il either cycle for an hour or incline walk for 45 mins incline 7 speed 7. Cals rocket up!!
> 
> Iv started doing a bleep test now mate, going to use it as a warm up to my cardio days


----------



## Craigyboy (Feb 9, 2012)

Trained this morning

Squats warmups

5x5 85kg

Shoulder press warmups

5x5 45kg

Deadlifts warmups

5x1 80kg

5x1 100kg

5x1 110kg

5x1 125kg

Abs

Cable crunches

4x12

Reverse crunches

3x12

Cardio this evening will be stair sprints for 20 mins


----------



## Craigyboy (Feb 9, 2012)

Done sfa today.

Eating has been

6 weetabix and semi milk

300g egg whites scrambled and whole meal toast

Protein pancakes banana and maple syrup

Mince carrots and onions 300g

Had about half litre of semi milk

And a Jaffa cake 

Don't know cals etc today but I don't care as I feel good xx


----------



## Craigyboy (Feb 9, 2012)

Trained today

Squats

Warmups 5xbar, 5x50, 5x80

5x5 85kg

Bench warmup 5xba, 5x50 5x70

5x5 75kg

Bent bb rows

Warm up 5x50

5x5 57.5 kg

Chins 3x6 bw super sh!te at these

20 mins cardio

Only on day nr 4 and shin pumps were almost unbearable during cardio WTF


----------



## XRichHx (Mar 7, 2012)

Do you have a weight belt mate? I would try and get one for to support with the squats.

I did strong lifts about a year ago. ****ed my lower back at like 80kg. Its never really 'healed'. I got a weight belt and it helps when doing them now.


----------



## Craigyboy (Feb 9, 2012)

XRichHx said:


> Do you have a weight belt mate? I would try and get one for to support with the squats.
> 
> I did strong lifts about a year ago. ****ed my lower back at like 80kg. Its never really 'healed'. I got a weight belt and it helps when doing them now.


Got one mate but don't feel as if I need it yet, gonna get to 200lbs first before using it (90kg) as I don't want to rely on it


----------



## JANIKvonD (Jul 7, 2011)

Hello sexy laaaadyy. U enjoying the strong lifts mate?? Never had shin pumps before....back back pumps BAD x


----------



## Craigyboy (Feb 9, 2012)

Alright bum shovelers!

Monday's training

Squats

1x5 bar, 1x5 50, 1x5 80, 5x5 90kg

Shoulder press, cleaned from floor to start each set

1xbar, 1x40,1x40, 5x5 47.5kg

Deadlift

1x70, 1x100, 1x120, 1x130kg

Cable crunches

4x35 kg

Reverse crunches

3x12

Trained this morning went like this.

Squats

1x5 bar, 1x5 50, 1x5 80, 5x5 92.5kg

Bench press

1x5 bar, 1x5 50, 1x5 70, 5x5 77.5kg

Bent rows

1x5 bar, 1x5 50, 5x5 60kg

Done, seem to have put on 1 kg in a fortnight, but I have been eating clean and just 3000 cals per day. So far so good, getting some pumps in lower back.

started banging protein shakes again, also taking multi vits, as well as 100mg var & 80mg tbol ed


----------



## Leeds89 (Feb 13, 2012)

You liking being back on cycle my Scottish friend?


----------



## Craigyboy (Feb 9, 2012)

Definetly, tbh I was feeling pretty good before hand after my initial drop in the first week of pct, but it's good to be back on.


----------



## XRichHx (Mar 7, 2012)

When you starting the oils bud?


----------



## Craigyboy (Feb 9, 2012)

Gonna be another wee while yet gonna see what the var and tbol brings to the table, then jump on the test


----------



## XRichHx (Mar 7, 2012)

Craigyboy said:


> Gonna be another wee while yet gonna see what the var and tbol brings to the table, then jump on the test


Nice, should be another good read. Hopefully starting a test cycle soon, need clearance from the bird first.


----------



## JANIKvonD (Jul 7, 2011)

weights are getting to a good level now mate....gonna be hard from here on in! any side from the orals yet other than shin pumps?


----------



## Craigyboy (Feb 9, 2012)

JANIKvonD said:


> weights are getting to a good level now mate....gonna be hard from here on in! any side from the orals yet other than shin pumps?


Had some serious insomnia last night but I am sure it was from the is maxade as it has caffeine in it!

And there are some total nobs on this site, I mean are you not supposed to ask questions to further your knowledge?

It's as if they can't be bothered with anyone unless you are 16 stone of solid muscle what the **** is the problem!


----------



## Craigyboy (Feb 9, 2012)

JANIKvonD said:


> weights are getting to a good level now mate....gonna be hard from here on in! any side from the orals yet other than shin pumps?


I reckon I have a good 120kg squat in me before I stall, and I can go 150kg on the deads, the bench is gonna stall around the 100 mark though


----------



## JANIKvonD (Jul 7, 2011)

Craigyboy said:


> Had some serious insomnia last night but I am sure it was from the is maxade as it has caffeine in it!
> 
> And there are some total nobs on this site, I mean are you not supposed to ask questions to further your knowledge?
> 
> It's as if they can't be bothered with anyone unless you are 16 stone of solid muscle what the **** is the problem!





Craigyboy said:


> I reckon I have a good 120kg squat in me before I stall, and I can go 150kg on the deads, the bench is gonna stall around the 100 mark though


too many fannys on here these days mate with all the answers.....thats why i stick to the journals these days. no cvnt can just answer a question anymore.....has to start with "whats your diet" "how tall are you" "how many foreheads u got" PMSL, just answer the the fuking question about what color pin he should use for quads lol.

what happens after a stall mate? drop the weight?


----------



## Craigyboy (Feb 9, 2012)

If I stall 3 times in a row, then it's drop the weight to 90% of the weight I stall at then go from there


----------



## onthebuild (Sep 3, 2011)

Yeah theres some right [email protected] on here mate, watch out for that super_g and JANIKvonD, proper set of cvnts them two :lol:

Noticing any fat burning effects on the var mate? Is it winny your taking as well or just far, havent been on in a while so may have missed it!


----------



## Craigyboy (Feb 9, 2012)

Not really noticed anything as f yet mate, should be getting some strength soon I would imagine.


----------



## onthebuild (Sep 3, 2011)

Craigyboy said:


> Not really noticed anything as f yet mate, should be getting some strength soon I would imagine.


yeah definately, from following gymgyms var journal (if any of it is to be believed!!) the strength gains seem to come on quite suddenly then just increase and increase as you go along, so should be a pretty good read!

Is it prochem var?


----------



## Craigyboy (Feb 9, 2012)

Yes mate pc var and tbol, hopefully see some gains soon, every body else seems to have reacted well enough to var on here so here's hoping!


----------



## JANIKvonD (Jul 7, 2011)

how ya doing craig, hows the oral's going? x


----------



## Craigyboy (Feb 9, 2012)

Good boyo been training regular as clockwork, trained today

Squats

1x5 bar

1x5 50k

1x5 80k

5x5 97.5kg no probs

Bench press

1x5 bar

1x5 50k

5x5 80k easy

Bent rows

1x5 50k

5x5 62.5k

Chins bw 3x6 still unbelievably sh!te at these

My appetite has taken a nose dive today but been consuming shakes just to keep the nutrients going.

Been experiencing some back pumps, will see in the next few weeks how strength is coming on with the meds

There is a big strong ginger cvnt in here somewhere !


----------



## Super_G (Feb 20, 2012)

Good going on the lifts craigy mate, some fvcking improvements going on there!! I'd give you reps but I'm not :lol:

Enjoying being back on cycle? I'm itching to get back on but not getting my wages in now as I stopped working, I forgot that when your a full time student you need to work part time :lol:

I get what you mean Jan, some guys ask advice and start getting quoted all sorts of pish from guys who think they know what they are talking about or think just because they have been on the site more than a year it gives them the right to be @rseholes. It does give them rights, the right to suck my left nut!!


----------



## onthebuild (Sep 3, 2011)

Super_G said:


> Good going on the lifts craigy mate, some fvcking improvements going on there!! I'd give you reps but I'm not :lol:
> 
> Enjoying being back on cycle? I'm itching to get back on but not getting my wages in now as I stopped working, I forgot that when your a full time student you need to work part time :lol:
> 
> I get what you mean Jan, some guys ask advice and start getting quoted all sorts of pish from guys who think they know what they are talking about or think just because they have been on the site more than a year it gives them the right to be @rseholes. It does give them rights, the right to suck my left nut!!


Welcome to my world mate, fvcking being skint is sh1te! Be worth it in the end when i'm working in sainsburys though, right?


----------



## Craigyboy (Feb 9, 2012)

Aye it's good gman not seeing much in the way of gains yet but feeling better knowing I am taking something (bit of a mental thing)


----------



## Super_G (Feb 20, 2012)

Craigyboy said:


> Aye it's good gman not seeing much in the way of gains yet but feeling better knowing I am taking something (bit of a mental thing)


Im the opposite just now, feeling pretty top without the AAS in the gym and still pushing myself. The pumps aren't as good and the growth isn't as quick but the cardio has been awesome. Still, with that in mind I'm dying to start cycle number two 



onthebuild said:


> Welcome to my world mate, fvcking being skint is sh1te! Be worth it in the end when i'm working in sainsburys though, right?


 :lol: get the scratch card kiosk job then mate, :lol:


----------



## onthebuild (Sep 3, 2011)

Super_G said:


> Im the opposite just now, feeling pretty top without the AAS in the gym and still pushing myself. The pumps aren't as good and the growth isn't as quick but the cardio has been awesome. Still, with that in mind I'm dying to start cycle number two
> 
> :lol: get the scratch card kiosk job then mate, :lol:


Did you hear about that cvnt in the corner shop who checked an old couples winning ticket on the millionaire raffle thing, said "im sorry its not a winner, shall i bin it?" and then tried to claim the 1millionquid they'd won?!


----------



## Super_G (Feb 20, 2012)

onthebuild said:


> Did you hear about that cvnt in the corner shop who checked an old couples winning ticket on the millionaire raffle thing, said "im sorry its not a winner, shall i bin it?" and then tried to claim the 1millionquid they'd won?!


Sure did mate!! Heard he was from Falkirk.....


----------



## onthebuild (Sep 3, 2011)

Super_G said:


> Sure did mate!! Heard he was from Falkirk.....


Think he was asian mate, they dont have them up in jockland do they?


----------



## Super_G (Feb 20, 2012)

onthebuild said:


> Think he was asian mate, they dont have them up in jockland do they?


I wish..


----------



## JANIKvonD (Jul 7, 2011)

Ya know this gold member status does give us the knowledge of the universe come to think of it Gman


----------



## onthebuild (Sep 3, 2011)

JANIKvonD said:


> Ya know this gold member status does give us the knowledge of the universe come to think of it Gman


not long for me now... :thumb:


----------



## JANIKvonD (Jul 7, 2011)

onthebuild said:


> not long for me now... :thumb:


eeeeeek :w00t: lol


----------



## onthebuild (Sep 3, 2011)

Cant wait mate... so excited :lol:

*cough* adult lounge *cough*


----------



## onthebuild (Sep 3, 2011)

BOOOOMMM!!! Dont know why but ive just turned gold already a few days early! Bask in my golden glow peasants... :lol:


----------



## XRichHx (Mar 7, 2012)

onthebuild said:


> BOOOOMMM!!! Dont know why but ive just turned gold already a few days early! Bask in my golden glow peasants... :lol:


****ing sell out ha


----------



## onthebuild (Sep 3, 2011)

XRichHx said:


> ****ing sell out ha


thats silver talk if ever i heard it... :whistling:


----------



## JANIKvonD (Jul 7, 2011)

ahh wtf u got in early? have some gold member reps son lol


----------



## onthebuild (Sep 3, 2011)

JANIKvonD said:


> ahh wtf u got in early? have some gold member reps son lol


Cheers mate! yeah they let the best in early i heard :whistling:


----------



## Craigyboy (Feb 9, 2012)

All you yellow (gold my erse!) cvnts get to fvck out my journal


----------



## onthebuild (Sep 3, 2011)




----------



## stevep1941 (Apr 17, 2009)

Fuk yer gold ya pricks kiss my rusty sherif badge! That's fkn gold!!!!


----------



## Super_G (Feb 20, 2012)

You boys may have the gold status online, but I have golden baws so I win :lol:


----------



## onthebuild (Sep 3, 2011)

Super_G said:


> You boys may have the gold status online, but I have golden baws so I win :lol:


on cycle we all have no baws, FACT


----------



## JANIKvonD (Jul 7, 2011)

stevep1941 said:


> Fuk yer gold ya pricks kiss my rusty sherif badge! That's fkn gold!!!!


more likely copper ya cvnt x


----------



## JANIKvonD (Jul 7, 2011)

my baws havent shrunk.....at all?? tht normal..


----------



## JANIKvonD (Jul 7, 2011)

sorry for spaming ur journal G.....but somecvnts gotta write in it seen as ur neglecting it


----------



## Craigyboy (Feb 9, 2012)

Trained this morning,

Squats

1x5 bar

1x5 50

1x5 80

1x5 90

5x5 100 k

Shoulder press cleaned from floor

1x5 40

1x5 50

5x5 52.5kg

Deads

1x5 70

1x5 100

1x5 120

1x5 130

1x5 140 kg

Gonna have to rid a new gym me thinks, the fvckers told me I can't dead lift or squat without shoes, and I can't use chalk!! WTF £55 per month so they can ram it.

Local sports stadium run by the council I can use chalk they have proper lifting platforms, proper plate loaded machines £26 per month that will do me!!

My appetite has taken a nose dive lately must be the anavar


----------



## JANIKvonD (Jul 7, 2011)

JANIKvonD said:


> sorry for spaming ur journal G.....but somecvnts gotta write in it seen as ur neglecting it


never mind....its craigs not urs pmsl.

good sesh there craig son..deads are getting up there now


----------



## Craigyboy (Feb 9, 2012)

Aye pushing on now, the 140k went up easy I have the 150k in the bag I can feel it

Felt squats today on last 2 reps of last set, but still got some left in the tank I think!

Just canceled my gym membership, start a new gym on Sunday so a couple days off until then


----------



## Craigyboy (Feb 9, 2012)

JANIKvonD said:


> sorry for spaming ur journal G.....but somecvnts gotta write in it seen as ur neglecting it


Fvck off and spam gees then


----------



## XRichHx (Mar 7, 2012)

How's the meds going so far Craigy? You noticing any leanness from the var / tbol.

I don't blame you for cancelling that membership, dear as ****, keep telling the gf to get hers cancelled.


----------



## Craigyboy (Feb 9, 2012)

The only noticeable things is achey nuts, had this after a couple weeks on the test maybe shutting down! Some small zits on my chest and my appetite just isn't there but got loads of energy.

On a side note seen a mate of mine today who has been on deca and test for the last 9 weeks and he looks like a fvckin puffer fish!!

Making me reconsider the deca as I ain't sure am suited to the moon face look


----------



## Craigyboy (Feb 9, 2012)

XRichHx said:


> How's the meds going so far Craigy? You noticing any leanness from the var / tbol.
> 
> I don't blame you for cancelling that membership, dear as ****, keep telling the gf to get hers cancelled.


Am starting the gmouth stadium gym on Sunday morning £26 a month no contract pay as you go canny beat it


----------



## XRichHx (Mar 7, 2012)

Craigyboy said:


> The only noticeable things is achey nuts, had this after a couple weeks on the test maybe shutting down! Some small zits on my chest and my appetite just isn't there but got loads of energy.
> 
> On a side note seen a mate of mine today who has been on deca and test for the last 9 weeks and he looks like a fvckin puffer fish!!
> 
> Making me reconsider the deca as I ain't sure am suited to the moon face look


Sounds like its going well mate.

Deca must affect folk differently, I read over C Hill journal he's on deca and looks pretty decent, could always give it a bash, if you start looking like a water balloon you know it's not for you ha


----------



## onthebuild (Sep 3, 2011)

XRichHx said:


> Sounds like its going well mate.
> 
> Deca must affect folk differently, I read over C Hill journal he's on deca and looks pretty decent, could always give it a bash, if you start looking like a water balloon you know it's not for you ha


should be fina aslong as you get some adex mate


----------



## XRichHx (Mar 7, 2012)

Btw I seen your HCG thread, I posted something similar on another forum today, got a couple of good responses from the guys there - links below if you want to take a look.

http://www.ugm.org.uk/index.php?/topic/18563-HCG-maths/page__view__findpost__p__251432


----------



## Craigyboy (Feb 9, 2012)

Just picked up my deca 300 only need adex when I have some cash and its g2g time

Bring on the bloat


----------



## XRichHx (Mar 7, 2012)

Craigyboy said:


> Just picked up my deca 300 only need adex when I have some cash and its g2g time
> 
> Bring on the bloat






Looking forward to reading about how you get on this mate! You at the gym today?


----------



## stevep1941 (Apr 17, 2009)

Craigyboy said:


> Just picked up my deca 300 only need adex when I have some cash and its g2g time
> 
> Bring on the bloat


How much decca u running on ur next cycle??


----------



## onthebuild (Sep 3, 2011)

Yes mate, deca is amazing imo, never really got bloated on it either so it was winwin


----------



## Craigyboy (Feb 9, 2012)

stevep1941 said:


> How much decca u running on ur next cycle??


Starting with 300mg every week source told me 600 test 600 deca but am not sure.

Have noticed my muscles are hard as fook must've the var/tbol combo

Having a diet pan made up and there s talk of t3 & clen being used at some point so should be interesting to say the least

Fell off the wagon today and had a few beers can honestly say I have not enjoyed it


----------



## Craigyboy (Feb 9, 2012)

Bangin sore head today hungover

Just reminding me why I don't feckin drink,

New gym this morning for an induction and a work out should either cure me or kill me


----------



## onthebuild (Sep 3, 2011)

Craigyboy said:


> Bangin sore head today hungover
> 
> Just reminding me why I don't feckin drink,
> 
> New gym this morning for an induction and a work out should either cure me or kill me


Get some pics of the gym mate, wouldnt mind seeing what the council run ones are like x


----------



## Craigyboy (Feb 9, 2012)

Trained today with a hangover

Squats

1x5 bar

1x5 60k

1x5 100k

5x5 102.5k

Bench press

1x5 bar

1x5 60

1x5 80

5x5 82.5k

Bent rows

1x5 bar

1x5 60

5x5 65k

Chins bw

1x8

1x6

1x5

New gym is much better, proper bber and powerlifting gym will take a few photos they also have a set of farmers walk bars !


----------



## Craigyboy (Feb 9, 2012)

First day of the Dutch scott, let's get abbs alpha diet (good name that!)

It's nice to have clear instructions on diet for a change!


----------



## onthebuild (Sep 3, 2011)

Is he training you?! Or is it like a diet that's on the internet?


----------



## XRichHx (Mar 7, 2012)

onthebuild said:


> Is he training you?! Or is it like a diet that's on the internet?


Yeah man spill the beans!


----------



## Craigyboy (Feb 9, 2012)

onthebuild said:


> Is he training you?! Or is it like a diet that's on the internet?


I have payed for this to be made up by Dutch for me, have to run it for 2 weeks then, he will re-evaluate and see what needs to be tweaked

Will see how this goes then maybe look at a more in depth programme from him


----------



## Craigyboy (Feb 9, 2012)

Btw I made the abbs diet name thingy up its just a fat busting diet with some stims thrown in


----------



## onthebuild (Sep 3, 2011)

Craigyboy said:


> Btw I made the abbs diet name thingy up its just a fat busting diet with some stims thrown in


Sounds good mate, hope it works well for you! you pay through the nose or was it reasonable?


----------



## Craigyboy (Feb 9, 2012)

Rates are reasonable I was surprised


----------



## Super_G (Feb 20, 2012)

Rich cvnt :lol:


----------



## onthebuild (Sep 3, 2011)

If it works mate im sure we'll all be paying you to help us with our diets :lol:

call it 'craigys carb-free cutting collections' or something!


----------



## Craigyboy (Feb 9, 2012)

Am hungry!


----------



## Craigyboy (Feb 9, 2012)

Been suffering a bit of a cold last few days so been taking it easy and not training, been sticking to my diet to the letter and will get training tomorrow.

My t3 and clen arrive tomorrow so will start on the t3 tomorrow night.

Gonna make the most of this little var and tbol run!


----------



## Craigyboy (Feb 9, 2012)

Got my delivery this morning, wc gear will post a pic of stash

I need info on the wc stuff what's it like fr pip results etc!


----------



## Super_G (Feb 20, 2012)

Enjoy


----------



## XRichHx (Mar 7, 2012)

Craigyboy said:


> Got my delivery this morning, wc gear will post a pic of stash
> 
> I need info on the wc stuff what's it like fr pip results etc!


Just done my first pin with wc test e. dead leg for a couple of days but apart from that no issues.


----------



## Galaxy (Aug 1, 2011)

Craigyboy said:


> Got my delivery this morning, wc gear will post a pic of stash
> 
> I need info on the wc stuff what's it like fr pip results etc!


i've used their test e and after every pin i get a funny taste in my mouth so enjoy :thumb:


----------



## onthebuild (Sep 3, 2011)

get the pics up and then we know what wildcat blend it is then you [email protected]! stop teasing us!

Haha never got the weird taste with the wildcat stuff I used, it was cyp tho. Smelt funny though!


----------



## Craigyboy (Feb 9, 2012)

Deca test 500 is the blend, the tabs smell like tcp, must be what they wash bottles in to sterilise them


----------



## Craigyboy (Feb 9, 2012)

Don't know why it's upside doon


----------



## onthebuild (Sep 3, 2011)

nice little stash, im a jealous cvnt! have to see if the wildcat smells strong, mine did! Pip was none existant with their test c 250.

Astralean eh... the good stuff! Enjoy!


----------



## Craigyboy (Feb 9, 2012)




----------



## stevep1941 (Apr 17, 2009)

Craigyboy said:


> Deca test 500 is the blend, the tabs smell like tcp, must be what they wash bottles in to sterilise them
> 
> View attachment 93661


Fkn hell! Nice little pharmacy u got going in there Craig lad!

Jeleous!!!!!


----------



## Craigyboy (Feb 9, 2012)

training today first time in a week due to having a heavy cold!!!

squats

5xbar

5x1 60

5x1 60

5x1 100

5x5 105kg

shoulder press cleaned from ground on first rep of each set

5x1 40

5x1 50

5x5 55kg

deads

5x1 90

5x1 140 twinge in my lower back so didnt attemp the 145kg today, didnt have the speed on the lifts putting this down to having a week off

abs reverse crunches

1x20

1x15

1x15

pull ups

1x8

1x6

1x6

just started taking clen & t3 yesterday as i had a stinkin cold all week, sleep was a bit disturbed last night, diet is going great so easy to stick to as its all food i like, almost done 30 days of var and tbol and i have lost weight but dont seem to be any smaller or weaker so they must be doing there job ( only 6 pounds but its a drop )


----------



## JANIKvonD (Jul 7, 2011)

wtf! where did all that gear pop up?...what is it?

looking huge in ur avi too brother


----------



## Craigyboy (Feb 9, 2012)

Hcg x2 5000iu

Alpha pharma clen 100x40mcg astralean

T3 100x50mcg

Deca 300 10ml

Deca test 500 20 ml

Tbol

Var

Depot test 250 10ml

Winny x50 tabs

Clomid

Adex

And I have some Nolva hanging around

And thanks is just a good pic to be fair


----------



## Craigyboy (Feb 9, 2012)

No training today just very clean diet t3 and clen

My traps and shoulders look a little more defined (maybe my imagination) but down 6lbs and strength still there

Training tomorrow and there will be some PB's this week with deadlfts at some point, will be in the region of 120kg squats for reps and sets in the next 2 weeks so all things looking good at the moment

The diet from Dutch scott is mega easy to follow so thats nice


----------



## JANIKvonD (Jul 7, 2011)

Craigyboy said:


> Hcg x2 5000iu
> 
> Alpha pharma clen 100x40mcg astralean
> 
> ...


YEEEHAWWW i fancy wc stuff myself, whats in deca test (and dont say deca and test lol) 250mg/250mg x ml?


----------



## Craigyboy (Feb 9, 2012)

Mate it's very well priced too, deca200mg, test deca 200mg, 100mg test cyp per ml

So gonna just jab 2 ml once a week for 12 weeks it's gonna be a cut for around 3-4 week until it kicks in then a super clean lean bulk for the duration

Currently on a cut with the var & tbol at 100mg each a day, t3 & clen so altogether should be around 10 week cut in total unless I get far too skinny if that makes sense


----------



## JANIKvonD (Jul 7, 2011)

Craigyboy said:


> Mate it's very well priced too, deca200mg, test deca 200mg, 100mg test cyp per ml
> 
> So gonna just jab 2 ml once a week for 12 weeks it's gonna be a cut for around 3-4 week until it kicks in then a super clean lean bulk for the duration
> 
> Currently on a cut with the var & tbol at 100mg each a day, t3 & clen so altogether should be around 10 week cut in total *unless I get far too skinny if that makes sense*


i know what u mean mate but u WILL hit the point where u feel like a tiny fat cvnt before u become a huge skinny cvnt lol. its a head fuk like but once ur past that point is when all the good stuff rises to the surface


----------



## stevep1941 (Apr 17, 2009)

So what's the diet look like? Give us a wee sample of what your having mate!

Good lifts aswell mate looking good!!


----------



## onthebuild (Sep 3, 2011)

Man I'm so jealous your back on it, and I have to wait another week!!!!


----------



## Dezw (May 13, 2009)

Just had a look through your journal for first time mate.

I think you really need to sort your training out.

Put in better work and you will get better results, more gear isn't always the answer.


----------



## stevep1941 (Apr 17, 2009)

onthebuild said:


> Man I'm so jealous your back on it, and I have to wait another week!!!!


Fuk both of you! I'm starting pct in a week!! So ain't on it for a couple of months!!


----------



## onthebuild (Sep 3, 2011)

stevep1941 said:


> Fuk both of you! I'm starting pct in a week!! So ain't on it for a couple of months!!


You certainly know how to make me feel better stevie p!


----------



## Craigyboy (Feb 9, 2012)

Dezw said:


> Just had a look through your journal for first time mate.
> 
> I think you really need to sort your training out.
> 
> Put in better work and you will get better results, more gear isn't always the answer.


i always thought my training was ok? i am currently doing stronglifts and increasing the weights every workout, my diet has always been what lets me down i think, but iam always open to some friendly advice big man

any suggestions welcome


----------



## Craigyboy (Feb 9, 2012)

stevep1941 said:


> So what's the diet look like? Give us a wee sample of what your having mate!
> 
> Good lifts aswell mate looking good!!


sorry buddy diet is strictly between myself and scott (as i have to pay for the privelage)


----------



## Super_G (Feb 20, 2012)

Dezw said:


> Just had a look through your journal for first time mate.
> 
> I think you really need to sort your training out.
> 
> Put in better work and you will get better results, more gear isn't always the answer.


I think it's hard to get the routines right as what seems a perfect workout to some, seems a bit iffy to others. I personally see it that if he's gaining well and the routine feels good, then crack on with it.

When you stop gaining and look at AAS as a way round it, that's when to evaluate the routine.

Not being snide or cheeky, just the way I see things


----------



## JANIKvonD (Jul 7, 2011)

Craigyboy said:


> sorry buddy diet is strictly between myself and scott (as i have to pay for the privelage)


huh :confused1: who the fuks scott? and i HATE secerets


----------



## Craigyboy (Feb 9, 2012)

JANIKvonD said:


> huh :confused1: who the fuks scott? and i HATE secerets


Dutch scott !


----------



## JANIKvonD (Jul 7, 2011)

Craigyboy said:


> Dutch scott !


is he local to u like mate?


----------



## Craigyboy (Feb 9, 2012)

Nope he is on here, you have subbed his journo


----------



## Craigyboy (Feb 9, 2012)

Trained today

Squats

1x5 bar

1x5 60

1x5 90

5x5 107.5kg

1x5 110kg

Bench press bb

1x5 bar

1x5 60

1x5 80

5x5 85kg

Db flys each hand

1x10 12.5

1x10 15

1x10 17.5 kg

Cable flys this machine is not as assisted (less pulley wheels) as my old gyms

1x10 17.5

1x10 22.5

1x10 22.5 kg

Bent over bb rows

1x5 bar

1x5 40

1x5 60

5x5 70 kg

Upright bb rows

2x10 40

1x12 40 kg

2x8 chins bw

3x20 reverse crunches had massive cramp up in lower abs was agony they were actually pushing right out I thought I had caused some damage but a guy at the gym asked if I was ok ( must have looked in pain ) and he showed me a little massage technique that worked a treat, I wasn't crying honest I wasn't :lol:

On another note I am now taking t3 earlier in the day as I think it's fvckin with my sleep!

Some pics from about an hour after gym today









Just realised they all look **** especially my legs the fvcker just won't grow!!


----------



## JANIKvonD (Jul 7, 2011)

Craigyboy said:


> Nope he is on here, you have subbed his journo


i know who he is mate but thought it might be hard to keep track of progress if he's not there every now and then to see u in the flesh, but he's 1 big mother lol good luck with that man.


----------



## JANIKvonD (Jul 7, 2011)

looking solid mate, lats are flaring rite out


----------



## Craigyboy (Feb 9, 2012)

Just a shame that I have tooth pick holding me up!


----------



## onthebuild (Sep 3, 2011)

Sexy barsteward! Haha good going thugh mate, looking a lot bigger and leaning up nicely too!


----------



## Craigyboy (Feb 9, 2012)

Training today

Squats

1x5 bar

1x5 60

1x5 90

5x5 110 kg

Shoulder press standing, clean from floor to start

1x5 40

1x5 50

5x5 57.5 kg

Deadlifts

1x5 40

1x5 90

1x5 110

1x5 140

1x5 150kg this is a personal best managed no real probs with decent form!

Having beef stir fry for tea beef, peppers , mushrooms and soy sauce


----------



## Craigyboy (Feb 9, 2012)

I am very hungry and feeling a bit low today :-(


----------



## JANIKvonD (Jul 7, 2011)

Craigyboy said:


> I am very hungry and feeling a bit low today :-(


im handing out cosys...

deadlifts shooting up mate, almost want to make me start doing them again lol


----------



## Craigyboy (Feb 9, 2012)

Right gym today

Changed it up a bit to get more intensity in my workouts as I am getting to a point in stronglifts where I will start stalling all over the place and doing 2 or 3 reps can't be benefiting me building muscle

Chest and abbs

Bb bench flat

1 x 20 bar

1x10 60kg

1x10 80kg

1x8 85kg

2x5 90kg only 30 sec rest between sets

No rest

Bar dips chest

4x10 bw only last set only managed 8!!

Dumbell flys

1x10 15kg

1x10 17:5kg

1x10 20 kg

1x10 15 kg

Inclined bench bb

1x10 40kg

1x8 50kg

1x7 50 kg failed

1x8 40kg failed

Decline crunches 3x12

Leg raises roman chair 3x10

Torso twist with bar behind neck x50 reps

Reverse crunches 3x failure

Was absolute toast after this

Feeling better today I am down to 13 stone 2 this morning so not bad so far


----------



## JANIKvonD (Jul 7, 2011)

all looks good min, u pinning now?


----------



## Craigyboy (Feb 9, 2012)

Nope still just var and tbol


----------



## Craigyboy (Feb 9, 2012)

Shooders and legs

Seated military press bb

1x20 bar

1x10 40kg

1x10 50kg

1x8 50kg

1xfailure 50kg

No rest

Shoulder press machine

1x10 30kg

1x10 35kg

1x10 40kg

1xfailure 42.5kg

Side raises db each hand

4x12 10kg

Front raises alternate slow negs db each hand

1xas many as I could 10kg

Behind neck press bb

1x10 40kg

1x10 40kg

1xfailure 45kg

1xfailure 45kg

Legs

Leg press (plate loaded one)

1x15 100kg

1x10 150kg

1x10 170kg

1xlost count as trying a bit 180kg

Hack squat (plate loaded)

3x10 30kg nice and light but my legs were pumped to feck from leg press!

Last time I attempted leg press I struggled with 150kg now I econ I can go 200kg without too much bother (I know not much but good for my tooth picks)

Hungry now


----------



## Craigyboy (Feb 9, 2012)

Ok folks so 2ml of wc deca test in the old quad tonight, so by my reckoning by the time am finished with the var the oils should be working there magic, probably quite irresponsible of me but hey ho were all in the same boat.

Funny thing is it was disturbingly easy and painless injecting!! :innocent:

Thinking of setting up a new journal or just keep this going not decided yet


----------



## XRichHx (Mar 7, 2012)

Craigyboy said:


> Ok folks so 2ml of wc deca test in the old quad tonight, so by my reckoning by the time am finished with the var the oils should be working there magic, probably quite irresponsible of me but hey ho were all in the same boat.
> 
> Funny thing is it was disturbingly easy and painless injecting!! :innocent:
> 
> Thinking of setting up a new journal or just keep this going not decided yet


Sounding good mate.

From a readers point of view mate I think you should do a new journal, put the link to this one in it and if anyone wants to read it it's easy to find. Might encourage new subscribers. Just my 2p.

Looking forward to reading your results this time around - you look like a different person from when you started the first cycle.


----------



## JANIKvonD (Jul 7, 2011)

Craigyboy said:


> Ok folks so 2ml of wc deca test in the old quad tonight, so by my reckoning by the time am finished with the var the oils should be working there magic, probably quite irresponsible of me but hey ho were all in the same boat.
> 
> Funny thing is it was disturbingly easy and painless injecting!! :innocent:
> 
> Thinking of setting up a new journal or just keep this going not decided yet


well uv let this 1 die a slow death ya cvnt. have a rep for getting ur finger oot, just decatest this cycle? x


----------



## Super_G (Feb 20, 2012)

Just me craigy man or are you getting younger? Is it gear or oil of Olay your pinning?

Awesome deadlift gains mate!!


----------

